# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Poistuneita linjanumeroita

## KriZuu

En löytänyt tällaista aihetta täältä, joten...

Listataan porukalla kattava lista pk-seudun poistuneista linjanumeroista. Päivittelen listaa sitä mukaa, kun tietoa tulee.
Reitti on linjan viimeisin ennen lakkauttamista.

*Helsinki*

05N Rautatientori - Puistola
06N Rautatientori - Siltamäki
08N Rautatientori - Latokartano
09N Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki

11 Rautatientori - Korkeasaari (Mustikkamaa) 
12 Olympiaterminaali - Keskusta *ja* citylinja
13 Katajanokka - Lasipalatsi
14A Viiskulma - Tukholmankatu
14B Hernesaari - Meilahden klinikat
14H Eira - Hernesaari
14V Eira - Itä-Pasila
15A Elielinaukio - Länsiterminaali
15B Kamppi - Jätkäsaari
15V Salmisaari - Länsiterminaali
16A Munkkisaari - Suvilahti
16B Hernesaari - Erottaja
16V Hernesaari - Herttoniemi
17A Merikatu - Itä-Pasila (Asemapäällikönkatu)
17T Erottaja - Itä-Pasila (Asemapäällikönkatu)
17V Merikatu - Aleksis Kiven katu
18A Katajanokka - Etu-Töölö (Caloniuksenkatu)
18F Vallila - Etu-Töölö (Caloniuksenkatu)
19 Ruoholahti  Jätkäsaari

20V Erottaja - Lauttasaari (Katajaharju)
21 Erottaja - Seurasaari
22A Rautatientori - Ahjokuja
23A Ruskeasuo - Ilmala
23B Eläintarha - Ruskeasuo (Invalidisäätiö)
23S Siltasaari - Ilmala
23V Rautatientori - Ruskeasuo (Invalidisäätiö)
24A Erottaja - Meilahden klinikat
25 Erottaja - Kaarela
26 Keskusta  Konala
27 Erottaja  Kaarela
28 Erottaja  Kannelmäki
29 Erottaja - Meilahden klinikat

31 Rautatientori - Kivinokka 
32 Simonkenttä - Etelä-Haaga
33 Munkkiniemi - Tarvo
34 Merihaka - Lehtisaari
34A Munkkiniemi - Lehtisaari
35 Munkkivuori - Tali - Munkkivuori
36 Simonkenttä - Pajamäki
37 Rautatientori - Hevossalmi
39A Kamppi - Malminkartano

44 Rautatientori - Puotinharju
46 Simonkenttä - Hakuninmaa
46T
47 Kamppi - Hakuninmaa

50 Sompasaari - Pajamäki
54B Itäkeskus (M) - Pitäjänmäki

68X Rautatientori - Latokartano

79A Siilitie - Latokartano
79V Herttoniemi (M) - Takkakuja

87 Herttoniemi - Laajasalon öljysatama

99 Vuosaaren keskus - Mustalahdentie
100 Ruskeasuo - Invaliidisäätiö
U3, U8, U9 ja U94 uimarantalinjat

*Espoo*

11Z Friisilänaukio - Tapiontori
12K Tapiola - Soukka
14A Otaniemi - Kauklahti
14K Kivenlahti - Otaniemi
17 Otaniemi - Kirstinmäki *ja* Westendinasema - Espoon keskus
18Z Tapiola - Espoon Keskus
26V Leppävaara - Lipparanta
40 Takkula - Rinnekoti - Odilampi - Röylä - Takkula *ja* Espoon asema - Skogby 
41 Lepsämäjoentie - Röylä
44 Friisinmäki - Jupperi *ja* Henttaa  Olari  Niittykumpu  Henttaa 
49 Espoon asema - Pikkunevantie
52 Hämevaara - Westendinasema
56 Bemböle - Röylä
57 Leppävaara  Westendinasema
67 Viherlaakso - Kunnarila/Sorvalampi
67 Leppävaara - Kunnarla
79 Kumpyöli - Espoon asema
89 Lähderanta - Kalajärvi
91 Pakankylä - Lahnuksen yhteiskoulu
92 Espoon keskus - Kalajärvi
92 Serena - Espoon keskus
92B Kalajärvi - Espoon keskus

*Vantaa*

P1 Askisto - Myyrmäki
P2 Sotunki - Tikkurila
P3 Korkinmäki - Jokivarsi
8 Tikkurilan kiertolinja
9 Tikkurilan kiertolinja
9 Sotunki - Tammisto
10 Tikkurila - Kulomäki
13 Tikkurila - Vierumäki
14 Lentoasema - Mellunmäki
14 Korson palvelulinja
14F Ansatie - Mellunmäki
15 Myyrmäki - Lentoasema
17 Tikkurila - Leppäkorpi
19 Tammisto - Länsisalmi
20 Länsimäki - Sotungin koulu
24 Kuninkaanmäki - Kylmäoja
31 Lentoasema - Korso
33 Myyrmäki - Varisto
40 Mellunmäki - Tikkurila
61A Mellunmäki - Lentoasema
65 Linnainen - Vantaankoski
65 Myyrmäki - Askisto
66 Lentoaseman teknillinen alue - Havukoski
74 Jokivarsi - Vallinoja
76 Tikkurila - Päiväkumpu
78 Sotunki - Tikkurila
79 Etelä-Päiväkumpu - Koivukylä
80 Myyrmäki - Vestra
81 Seutula - Tikkurila
83 Länsisalmi - Tikkurila
84 Reuna - Tikkurila - Sotunki
84/84K Mellunmäki - Tikkurila
85 Petikko / Martinlaakso - Viinikanmetsä
86 Linnainen / Myyrmäki - Reuna
86 Mellunmäki - Korso
89 Tikkurila - Katriinan sairaala
543 Koivukylän asema - Varisto
544 Mellunmäki - Kaivoksela
545 Mellunmäki - Varisto
546 Mellunmäki - Varisto
K12 Dickursby skola - Korso _(koululaislinja)_
K56 Länsi-Vantaan koululaislinja

*Kerava/Sipoo*

*Kirkkonummi*

*Seutuliikenne*

104 Helsinki - Lauttasaari - Tapiola (Louhentie)
236 Helsinki - Pitäjänmäki - Leppävaara - Perkkaa - Laajalahti - Tapiola
321 Elielinaukio - Koskelo
472 Elielinaukio - Vestra
484 Elielinaukio - Reuna
539 Munkkiniemi - Vantaankoski
546 Länsimäki - Hakunila - Tikkurila - Ylästö - Martinlaakso - Pähkinärinne
615V/VK/T/TK Rautatientori - Lentoasema
620N Rautatientori - Lentoasema

----------


## Koala

47 Kampista Hakuninmaalle.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Kävisikö tähän samaan viestiketjuun myös Voimassa olevat linjat, joilla on ollut aikoinaan erillainen reitti (Esim. 57 kulki ennen Itikseen) ...

Ja oma ehdotukseni: Viestiketjua voisi laajentaa lisäämällä myös Espoon ja Vantaan entisiä linjoja  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Melkein kaikki numerot ovat jossain vaiheessa olleet käytössä, jos rajataan numerointi koskemaan vuoden 1966 postinumerouudistuksen jälkeistä aikaa. Muutamia ulkomuistista:

13 Katajanokka-Lasipalatsi, taisi olla alunperin Asema-aukiolta
29 Erottaja-Meilahden klinikat, kulki joskus myös tunnuksella 24A, olikohan reitti jotenkin eri?
32 Simonkenttä-Etelä-Haaga
33 Munkkiniemi-Tarvo
34 Merihaka-Lehtisaari
34A Munkkiniemi-Lehtisaari
35 Simonkenttä-Munkkivuori
35 Munkkivuori-Tali-Munkkivuori, 1-suuntainen rengaslinja
36 Simonkenttä-Pajamäki
99 on myös ollut säännöllisen liikenteen tunnus, ainakin 80-luvulla mummovuoroja idästä Rautatientorille.

Tunnuksella 12 on ajettu joskus Olympiaterminaalilta keskustaan ja lyhyen aikaa midibussilla ns. citylinjaa keskustassa. Tunnuksella 19 ajettiin talvella pakettiautolla Suomenlinnaan muutamana vuonna.

Vanha 17 oli viimeistä päivää liikenteessä 9.8.2008.

Bussien 17 ja 18 kaikki eri reitti- ja kirjainversiot ym on käsitelty Raitio-lehden artikkeleissa ja tänä vuonna on luvassa vastaava juttu linjasta 16, jolla onkin todella pitkä historia takanaan.

----------


## KriZuu

> Kävisikö tähän samaan viestiketjuun myös Voimassa olevat linjat, joilla on ollut aikoinaan erillainen reitti (Esim. 57 kulki ennen Itikseen) ...


Pidetään lista tällaisena.




> Ja oma ehdotukseni: Viestiketjua voisi laajentaa lisäämällä myös Espoon ja Vantaan entisiä linjoja


Tehdään näin. Nyt listauksessa mukana myös muut HSL-alueen kunnat sekä seutuliikenne.

----------


## Karosa

No näitähän löytyy:

*Espoo ja Kauniainen:*

11Z     Tapiola - Länsiväylä - Matinkylä - Friisilänaukio
12K      Tapiola - Kivenlahti - Soukka
14A 	 Otaniemi  Tapiola - Iivisniemi - Soukka  Kivenlahti - Kauklahti
14K      Kivenlahti - Martinsilta - Suomenoja - Tapiola - Otaniemi
17 	 Otaniemi - Tapiola - Kehä I - Leppävaara -Karakallio - Viherlaakso - Petas  Pihlajarinne - Espoon Keskus - Kirstinmäki
17 	 Westendinasema  Tapiola  Espoon keskus
26(V) 	 Leppävaara  Karakallio / (Turuntie)  Viherlaakso - Lipparanta
40       Takkula - Rinnekoti - Odilampi - Röylä - Takkula
40 	 Espoon asema  Kauniainen  Lähderanta  Järvenperä  Niipperi  Lahnus  Hännikäinen  Lahnus  Skogby
41 	 Lepsämäjoentie  Hännikäinen  Odilampi  Kalajärvi  Lahnus  Röylä
44 	 Friisinmäki  Leppävaara  Rastaala - Jupperi
44 	 Henttaa  Olari  Niittykumpu  Henttaa
49 	 Espoon asema  Bemböle  Kehätie  Vanhakartano  Anfallintie  Pikkunevantie
52 	 Hämevaara  Otaniemi  Keilaniemi  Westendinasema
56 	 Bemböle  Järvenperä  Pakankylä  Röylä
57 	 Leppävaara  Westendinasema
67       Viherlaakso - Bemböle - Kunnarla - Puotinen - Gobbacka - Röylä - Kunnarila/Sorvalampi
67 	 Leppävaara  Röylä  Kunnarla
79 	 Kumpyöli  Espoon asema
89 	 Lähderanta  Hämeenkylä  Kalajärvi
91 	 Pakankylä  Röylä  Lahnuksen yhteiskoulu
92       Espoon keskus - Vanhakartano - Juvanmalmi - Kalajärvi
92 	 Serena  Espoon keskus
92B 	 Kalajärvi  Espoon keskus

*Helsinki:*

05N 	 Rautatientori - Jakomäki - Puistola 
06N 	 Rautatientori - Siltamäki
08N 	 Rautatientori - Latokartano
09N 	 Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki
11 	 Rautatientori - Korkeasaari(Mustikkamaa)
12 	 Citylinja
13 	 Katajanokan terminaali  Keskusta 
14B 	 Hernesaari - Kamppi - Meilahden klinikat
19 	 Ruoholahti  Jätkäsaari
25 	 Keskusta  Malminkartano
26 	 Keskusta  Konala
27 	 Erottaja  Kaarela
28 	 Erottaja  Kannelmäki
29 	 Vanha Kirkkopuisto  Lassila
30 	 Länsi Pasila  Töölön tulli  Ruskeasuo  Länsi-Pasila
31 	 Sörnäinen  Kulosaari-Kivinokka
32 	 Simonkenttä  Etelä Haaga
33 	 Munkkiniemi  Tarvo
34 	 Siltasaari  Meilahti  Munkkiniemi  Lehtisaari
35 	 Simonkenttä  Munkkivuori 
36 	 Simonkenttä  Pajamäki 
37 	 Rautatientori  Kulosaari  Hevossalmi
38 	 Rautatientori  Kulosaari  Santahamina
44 	 Rautatientori-Puotinharju (Katso linja 90)
46 	 Simonkenttä  Kannelmäki  Hakuninmaa
47       Kamppi - Hakuninmaa (Edita)
50 	 Pajamäki  Sompasaari
87 	 Herttoniemi-Lasajasalo, Öljysatama
99 	 Vuosaaren keskus - Mustalahdentie
100 	 Ruskeasuo-Invaliidisäätiö
U3, U8, U9 ja U94   Uimarantalinjat

*Vantaa:*

P1 	 Askisto  Varisto  Martinlaakso  Myyrmäki (pienbussikokeilulinja v. 1979)
P2 	 Sotunki  Hakunila  Kuusikko  Tikkurila (pienbussikokeilulinja v. 1979)
P3 	 Korkinmäki  Jokivarsi (pienbussikokeilulinja v. 1979, vakinaistettiin kokeilun jälkeen)
8 	 Tikkurilan kiertolinja
9 	 Tikkurilan kiertolinja
9 	 Sotunki  Tammisto
10 	 Tikkurila  Kulomäki
K12 	 Dickursby skola  Korso (koululaislinja)
13 	 Tikkurila  Vierumäki
14 	 Lentoasema  Mellunmäki
14 	 Korson palvelulinja, vihreä
14F 	 Ansatie  Mellunmäki
15 	 Myyrmäki  Lentoasema
17 	 Tikkurila  Leppäkorpi
19 	 Tammisto  Länsisalmi
20 	 Länsimäki  Sotungin koulu
24 	 Kuninkaanmäki  Kylmäoja
31 	 Lentoasema  Korso
33 	 Myyrmäki  Varisto
40 	 Mellunmäki  Tikkurila
K56 	 Länsi-Vantaan koululaislinja
61A 	 Mellunmäki  Tikkurila  Lentoasema
65 	 Linnainen  Hämeenkylä  Vantaankoski
65 	 Myyrmäki  Askisto
66 	 Lentoaseman teknillinen alue  Havukoski
74 	 Jokivarsi  Vallinoja
76 	 Tikkurila  Päiväkumpu
78 	 Sotunki  Tikkurila
79 	 Etelä-Päiväkumpu  Koivukylä
80 	 Myyrmäki  Vestra
81 	 Seutula  Lentoasema  Tikkurila
83 	 Länsisalmi  Tikkurila
84 	 Reuna  Tikkurila  Sotunki
84/84K 	 Mellunmäki  Tikkurila
85 	 Petikko / Martinlaakso  Viinikanmetsä
86 	 Linnainen / Myyrmäki  Reuna
86 	 Mellunmäki  Korso
89 	 Tikkurila  Katriinan sairaala
543 	 Koivukylän asema  Varisto
544 	 Mellunmäki  Kaivoksela
545 	 Mellunmäki  Varisto
546 	 Mellunmäki  Varisto

*Seutuliikenne:*

100Z 	 Helsinki  Oravannahkatori
101 	 Helsinki  Tapiola  Laajalahti  Leppävaara  Helsinki
104 	 Helsinki  Tapiola
108 	 Helsinki  Lähderanta
120 	 Helsinki - Orion / Nobina Finland Oy
123 	 Helsinki  Olari, myöhemmin Helsinki  Lystimäki
125 	 Helsinki  Olari  Kauniainen
128 	 Helsinki  Piispankylä  Friisilä, myöhemmin Helsinki  Piispankylä  Nöykkiönlaakso
129 	 Helsinki  Piispankylä  Friisilä, Erätie
131Z 	 Helsinki  Matinkylä  Nuottaniemi
139Z 	 Helsinki - Länsiväylä - Suomenojan liittymä - Suomenojan teollisuusalue
140Z 	 Helsinki  Länsiväylä - Iivisniemi  Kaitaa  Hanikka
141      Helsinki - Lauttasaari/Länsiväylä - Iivisniemi  Kaitaa  Hanikka  Soukka
142 	 Helsinki - Lauttasaari/Länsiväylä  Iivisniemi  Soukka  Hanikka  Kaitaa
144 	 Helsinki  Lauttasaari/Länsiväylä - Iivisniemi  Soukka - Suvisaaristo
146 	 Helsinki  Länsiväylä - Martinsilta  Soukka
148 	 Helsinki  Soukanniemi
149 	 Helsinki  Soukka  Kivenlahti
149A 	 Helsinki  Kivenlahti  Kauklahti
149Y 	 Helsinki  Latokaski
151 	 Helsinki  Kivenlahti  Tillinmäki
152 	 Helsinki  Kivenlahden teollisuusalue
155 	 Helsinki  Suomenoja  Espoon keskus  Kirstinmäki  Tuomarila  Kauniainen
159 	 Helsinki  Nöykkiö, Kirkkotie
166 	 Helsinki  Kauklahti  Luoma  Hvitträsk
191 	 Helsinki  Munkkiniemi  Otaniemi  Tapiola, Oravannahkatori
192 	 Helsinki  Munkkiniemi  Otaniemi
201 	 Helsinki  Hämevaara
202 	 Helsinki  Hämevaara
204 	 Helsinki  Lähderanta
220 	 Helsinki  Pitäjänmäki  Vermo (ravipäivinä)
220T 	 Helsinki  Munkkiniemi  Vermo (ravipäivinä)
226 	 Helsinki  Konala  Uusmäki
227 	 Helsinki  Konala  Uusmäki  Vapaala
228 	 Helsinki  Hämevaara
230 	 Helsinki  Uusmäki
232 	 Helsinki  Hämevaara
235 	 Helsinki  Leppävaara  Friisinmäki
236 	 Helsinki  Leppävaara  Laajalahti  Tapiola
241 	 Helsinki  Karakallio
242 	 Helsinki  Leppävaara  Sveinsintie, myöhemmin Helsinki  Karamalmi
243 	 Helsinki  Rastaala (Veini)
244 	 Helsinki  Lähderanta
245 	 Helsinki  Viherkallio
246 	 Helsinki  Karakallio  Lipparanta
249 	 Helsinki  Viherlaakso  Järvenperä  Gobbacka  Punametsä
249A 	 Helsinki  Viherlaakso  Järvenperä  Gobbacka  Punametsä  Bemböle
250 	 Helsinki  Viherlaakso  Lippajärvi  Järvenperä  Bemböle  (Espoon keskus - Kirstinmäki)
256 	 Helsinki  Petas  Järvenperä  (Gobbacka)  Pakankylä  Röylä sekä Helsinki  Bemböle  Myllykylä  Järvenperä  Pakankylä  Gobbacka  Pakankylä  Röylä
257 	 Helsinki  Järvenperä  Gobbacka  Röylä  Pakankylä  Kunnarla  Bemböle
258 	 Helsinki  Lippajärvi  Järvenperä  Myllykylä  Högnäs
261 	 Helsinki  Kauniainen, Kauniala  Kuurinniitty
267 	 Helsinki  Bemböle  Kunnarla  (Sorvalampi  Velskola)
279 	 Helsinki  Gumböle  Bemböle, myöhemmin Helsinki  Bemböle  Kumpyöli
285 	 Helsinki  Bemböle  Brobacka  Koivula  (Solvalla  Kattila)
287 	 Helsinki  Bemböle  Brobacka  Siikajärvi  Järventaus
288 	 Helsinki  Bemböle  Kolmperä  Siikajärvi  Järventaus
301 	 Helsinki  Hämevaara
310 	 Helsinki  Pähkinärinne
313 	 Helsinki  Linnainen
314 	 Helsinki  Jupperi
316 	 Helsinki  Hämeenkylä - Lähderanta
323 	 Helsinki  Punametsä
331 	 Helsinki  Juvanmalmi
336 	 Helsinki  Hämeenkylä  Lahnus  Röylä  Luukki  Lakisto (Rinnekoti)
337 	 Helsinki  Lahnus  Lepsämäjoentie
343 	 Helsinki  Luukki
346 	 Helsinki  Takkula
364 	 Helsinki  Linnainen
410 	 Helsinki  Louhela  Tikkurila  Simonsilta
411 	 Helsinki  Myyrmäki  Lentoasema
412 	 Helsinki  Louhela  Tuupakka
421 	 Helsinki  Pakila  Vantaa  Juvanmalmi
450 	 Helsinki  Kaivoksela
454 	 Helsinki  Martinlaakso  Myyrmäki
455 	 Helsinki  Kaivoksela  Myyrmäki  Martinlaakso
460 	 Helsinki  Martinlaakso  Juvanmalmi
470 	 Helsinki  Vantaanpuisto
471 	 Helsinki  Kannisto
472 	 Helsinki  Keimola, myöhemmin Helsinki  (Kannisto)  Vestra
480 	 Helsinki  Vestra
482 	 Helsinki  Riipilä
484      Helsinki - Reuna
500T 	 Lauttasaari  Tapiola, myöhemmin Vattuniemi  Hanasaari  Vattuniemi
501T 	 Lauttasaari  Otaniemi
502 	 Merihaka  Otaniemi
509 	 Hakaniemi  Pasila  Pitäjänmäki  Viherlaakso / Lähderanta, myöhemmin Verkkosaari  Järvenperä
511 	 Kuitinmäki / Tapiola  Martinlaakso  Lentoasema
513 	 Lentoasema  Tapiola
515 	 Sörnäinen  Sotunki
517 	 Itäkeskus  Tikkurila
521 	 Herttoniemi  Lentoasema (tekninen alue)
522 	 Itäkeskus  Malmi  Leppävaara
540 	 Pitäjänmäki  Tikkurila
540M 	 Munkkiniemi  Martinlaakso
541 	 Pitäjänmäki  Martinlaakso  (Ylästö)  Kehä III  Tikkurila  Hakunila  Länsimäki
542 	 Pitäjänmäki  Martinlaakso  Kekä III  (Hels. pit. kk)  Tikkurila  Hakunila  Länsimäki  Vuosaari, telakka-alue
548 	 Malminkartano  Vaskipelto  Kaivoksela
560 	 Myyrmäki  Koskelo
612 	 Helsinki  Ilola
614 	 Helsinki  Lentoasema
616 	 Helsinki  Lentoasema
617 	 Vuosaari  Malmi  Lentoasema, myöhemmin Helsinki  Lentoasema
630 	 Helsinki  Korso  Mikkola
631 	 Länsi-Pasila  Mikkola
651     Helsinki  Tuupakka
651A    Helsinki  Tuupakka- Viinikanmetsä
680 	 Helsinki  Pakila  Tapola
691 	 Helsinki  Pakila  Vantaa  Juvan teollisuusalue
711 	 Helsinki  Jokiniemi
735 	 Helsinki  Leppäkorpi
743 	 Helsinki  Kuninkaanmäki
744 	 Helsinki  Kuninkaanmäki
745 	 Helsinki  Itä-Hakkila
746 	 Helsinki  Kolohonka
746P 	 Helsinki  Pavi
747 	 Helsinki  Vaarala  Kuusikko
873 	 Etelä-Päiväkumpu  Peijaksen sairaala  Vallinoja  Kerava (Katso linjas 973)
915 	 Tapiola  Leppävaara  Maunula  Kontula  Mellunmäki  Vuosaari
940 	 Helsinki  Länsimäki - Hakunila
943 	 Itäkeskus / Mellunmäki  Korso

*Kerava:*

9 Kuusisaari  Etelä-Kaskela  Keravan asema

----------


## Nak

Nimim. Sm3 ylläpiti/ää tälläistä wikisivustoa jossa on aika hyvin lueteltu vanhoja tunnuksia ja historiaa  :Smile: 

http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...at_bussilinjat

----------


## Prompter

Tässä muutama, mitä itselleni tulee mieleen  :Smile: 

Helsinki:
05N, 06N, 08N, 09N
14B Hernesaari - Meilahden klinikat
39A Kamppi - Malminkartano
39V Kamppi - Konala
Kasarmitorin S-kirjaimelliset linjat (ainakin 71S ja 77S)

Espoo:
18Z Tapiola - Espoon Keskus
52 Hämevaara - Westendinasema

Vantaa:
72N Tikkurila - Kulomäki
73L/M Nikinmäki - Korso - Nikinmäki

Seutuliikenne:
105B Kamppi - Orion (?)
194N, reitistä ei tietoa
321 Elielinaukio - Koskelo
472 Elielinaukio - Vestra
484 Elielinaukio - Reuna
501N, reitistä ei tietoa 
532 Martinlaakso - Kalajärvi
539 Munkkiniemi - Vantaankoski
562 Vuosaaren satama - Tikkurila
611N/Z Rautatientori - Simonsilta
613K/N Rautatientori - Kylmäoja
615V/VK/T/TK Rautatientori - Lentoasema
620N Rautatientori - Lentoasema
730P Rautatientori - Pohjois-Nikinmäki
731N Rautatientori - Kulomäki

220N Elielinaukio - Leppävaara - Lintuvaara - Kilo - Kauniainen - Jupperi - Elielinaukio

Kesän 1951 aikatauluista löytää seuraavat käytöstä poistuneet linjanumerot:
21 Erottaja - Seurasaari
25 Erottaja - Kaarela
30 Rautatientori - Kulosaari
31 Rautatientori - Kivinokka 
37 Rautatientori - Hevossalmi

Edit: jaha, täällä ehdittiinkin ensin  :Very Happy: 
Edit 2: Pisti silmään, että tuossa Karosan listassa moni numero on vielä käytössä, joskin reitti on muuttunut.

----------


## Max

Vantaan sisäisessä liikenteessä taitaa olla vaihdettu lähes kaikki linjanumerot jossain 90-luvun uudistuksessa. Mieleen muistuvia vanhoja numeroita on ainakin 8, 13, 19, 84, 85, 541, 542.

Hävinneitä Vantaan seutulinjoja 410, 411, 450, 454, 460, 472, 480, 482, 484, 711, 735, 743, 744, 745, 746.

Muoks: Oho, Karosa ehtikin ennen huomattavasti kattavammalla listalla.

----------


## Karosa

> Edit 2: Pisti silmään, että tuossa Karosan listassa moni numero on vielä käytössä, joskin reitti on muuttunut.


Onhan niitä käytössä mutta reitit muuttuneet.

----------


## Prompter

Mutta tämä aihe koski nimenomaan poistuneita linjanumeroita  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Mutta tämä aihe koski nimenomaan poistuneita linjanumeroita


kappas, no kumitan ne pois mitkä ovat käytössä vielä.

----------


## JT

> En löytänyt tällaista aihetta täältä, joten...
> 
> Listataan porukalla kattava lista pk-seudun poistuneista linjanumeroista. Päivittelen listaa sitä mukaa, kun tietoa tulee.
> Reitti on linjan viimeisin ennen lakkauttamista.
> 
> *Espoo*
> 
> 17 Otaniemi - Kirstinmäki *ja* Westendinasema - Espoon keskus
> 40 Takkula - Rinnekoti - Odilampi - Röylä - Takkula *ja* Espoon asema - Skogby 
> 44 Friisinmäki - Jupperi *ja* Henttaa  Olari  Niittykumpu  Henttaa


Alkulätinäsi perusteella kyseisillä tunnuksilla olisi liikennöity kahta kokonaan erillistä reittiä juuri ennen lakkauttamista. Näinhän ei sentään ole ollut vaan 17:n viimeisin reitti oli Westendinasema-Leppävaara-Lippajärvi-Espoon Keskus, lakkautus 2003. 40 liikennöi viimeisinä aikoinaan muuten samaa reittiä kuin nykyinen 70 paitsi käymättä Takkulassa ja niihin aikoihin Vihdintieltä pääsi suoraan Hiirisuontien risteyksestä Kalajärven päättärille. 44:n tunnusta käytettiin viimeisenä Henttaan ympyrälinjalla.

Lisäyksenä:
25AT Leppävaara-Karakallio-Jupperi-Lähderanta-Högnäs
25T Leppävaara-Karakallio-Jupperi-Lähderanta

----------


## KriZuu

> Alkulätinäsi perusteella kyseisillä tunnuksilla olisi liikennöity kahta kokonaan erillistä reittiä juuri ennen lakkauttamista. Näinhän ei sentään ole ollut vaan 17:n viimeisin reitti oli Westendinasema-Leppävaara-Lippajärvi-Espoon Keskus, lakkautus 2003. 40 liikennöi viimeisinä aikoinaan muuten samaa reittiä kuin nykyinen 70 paitsi käymättä Takkulassa ja niihin aikoihin Vihdintieltä pääsi suoraan Hiirisuontien risteyksestä Kalajärven päättärille. 44:n tunnusta käytettiin viimeisenä Henttaan ympyrälinjalla.


En voi muokata aloitusviestiä enää, kiitos aikarajoituksen. Korjaisin muuten.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Vantaan 545 lähti aikoinaan Länsimäestä Varistoon ja 546 viikonloppuisin Rajakylästä Varistoon, molemmat siis Martsarin ja Myrtsin kautta kiertäen (eli linjan 55 nykyistä reittiä kulkien Tiksistä Varistoon). Nämä muuttuivat muistaakseni silloin vuodenvaihteessa 1991/1992, kun Vantaan suuri linjauudistus toteutettiin ja linjoja fiksattiin. Linjojen 545/546 ajoaika päästä päähän saattoi olla tuolloin yksi pääkaupunkiseudun pisimmistä (ehkä jopa 1h 15min).

----------


## Joonas Pio

*Vantaa:*

61K Mellunmäki-Tikkurila-Lentoaseman tekninen alue-Lentoasema

*Seutuliikenne:*

248K Elielinaukio-Karamalmi-Lähderanta
248KA Elielinaukio-Karamalmi-Jupperi

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:12 ----------




> *Seutuliikenne:*
> 
> 612 	 Helsinki  Ilola


Ei linjaa 612 ole lakkautettu, vastahan se viime elokuussa perustettiin.

----------


## peke

286 HANKALAHTI             80-luvulla muistan Åbergin Kutter 8-korisen auton sivulinjakilven sisältölapussa em. tekstin. Kuljin usein 154-156 busseilla, joten korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.

----------


## Karosa

> En voi muokata aloitusviestiä enää, kiitos aikarajoituksen. Korjaisin muuten.





> Ei linjaa 612 ole lakkautettu, vastahan se viime elokuussa perustettiin.


Se on hyvä jälkikäteä sanoa kun ei pysty fiksaamaan kaikkea..  :Very Happy: 




> 248K Elielinaukio-Karamalmi-Lähderanta


Tämän tilalle on sitten laitettu 247 ilmeisesti kun täysin samaa reittiä menee.

----------


## Miska

> Vantaan 545 lähti aikoinaan Länsimäestä Varistoon ja 546 viikonloppuisin Rajakylästä Varistoon, molemmat siis Martsarin ja Myrtsin kautta kiertäen (eli linjan 55 nykyistä reittiä kulkien Tiksistä Varistoon). Nämä muuttuivat muistaakseni silloin vuodenvaihteessa 1991/1992, kun Vantaan suuri linjauudistus toteutettiin ja linjoja fiksattiin. Linjojen 545/546 ajoaika päästä päähän saattoi olla tuolloin yksi pääkaupunkiseudun pisimmistä (ehkä jopa 1h 15min).


Vantaan linjastouudistus tapahtui kesällä 1992, jolloin lähes kaikkien sisäisten linjojen reitit muuttuivat. Linjanumero muuttui myös niillä muutamalla harvalla entisellään säilyneellä reitillä. Tuossa vuoden 1992 muutoksessa linjanumerointi muutettiin noudattamaan samaa sektorijakoa kuin seutuliikenteessä. 

Linjojen 545 ja 546 kierrosaika oli tosiaan 2,5 tuntia. Nykyisten linjojen 55 ja 62 yhteenlaskettu kierrosaika puolestaan on ajankohdasta riippuen 3 - 4 tuntia eli kovasti on liikenne hidastunut kaupungin kasvaessa. Ennen linjoja 545 ja 546 oli seudulla vieläkin pidempiä poikittaislinjoja, joita varmasti joku minua vanhempi harrastajakollega osaa muistella paremmin. Olisiko ollut linjoja tyyliin Vuosaari - Tikkurila - Pitäjänmäki.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tämän tilalle on sitten laitettu 247 ilmeisesti kun täysin samaa reittiä menee.


Kyllä, 248K korvattiin 247:llä ja 248KA korvattiin 247A:lla, reittien pysyessä samoina.

----------


## Amatööri

> Ennen linjoja 545 ja 546 oli seudulla vieläkin pidempiä poikittaislinjoja, joita varmasti joku minua vanhempi harrastajakollega osaa muistella paremmin. Olisiko ollut linjoja tyyliin Vuosaari - Tikkurila - Pitäjänmäki.



Kyseinen linja Vuosaaren telakalta tunnisti numeron 542, mutta taisi lopettaa liikennöimisen kun linjaa 545 ja 546 alettiin liikennöimään 80-luvun alkupuolella. Muistaakseni 545 linjan eka lähtöpaikka idässä oli Vaaralan Koivumäentiellä ja 546 siihen aikaan Länsimäestä Maalinauhantieltä. Myöhemmin linjoja pidennettiin sitten 545 Länsimäkeen ja 546 Rajakylään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:49 ----------




> Vantaan 545 lähti aikoinaan Länsimäestä Varistoon ja 546 viikonloppuisin Rajakylästä Varistoon, molemmat siis Martsarin ja Myrtsin kautta kiertäen (eli linjan 55 nykyistä reittiä kulkien Tiksistä Varistoon). Nämä muuttuivat muistaakseni silloin vuodenvaihteessa 1991/1992, kun Vantaan suuri linjauudistus toteutettiin ja linjoja fiksattiin. Linjojen 545/546 ajoaika päästä päähän saattoi olla tuolloin yksi pääkaupunkiseudun pisimmistä (ehkä jopa 1h 15min).



Joo hyvät oli alkuaikoina (80-luvulla) ajoajat noilla linjoilla. Tyhjiä penkkejä sai kuljettaa iltaisin ja matkanopeus oli siten noin 30km/h. Mulla oli jopa aikaa ottaa illan viimeisessä vuorossa Varistosta päin puolen tunnin unet Martinlaakson kohdalla. Tikkurilassa sitten oltiinkin jo melkein aikataulussa (ylinopeudella). No tyhjiä penkkejä ei sitten viitsinyt kuljettaa turhaan Rajakyläänkään, vaan käännyin suoraan Hakunilan varikolle. Säästi reilusti ajassa. 

Nyt ei moinen toiminta onnistuis millään. Matkustajia, valvovia silmiä ja tekniikkaa riittää joka nurkkaan.  :Laughing:

----------


## tohpeeri

> 47 Kampista Hakuninmaalle.


Ja joskus 1960-luvulla linjanumeromuutosten alkuvuosina 38 Simonkenttä - Lassila.

----------


## Pera

*Helsinki:*

65B Rautatientori - Veräjälaakso
66B Rautatientori - Länsi-Pakila
69A Linja-autoasema - Patola
72A Rautatientori - Pukinmäenkaari
73B Rautatientori - Malmi
76 Rautatientori - Puistola

----------


## Karosa

Ja niin,

Vantaa:

73M/L Korson kiertolinjat

----------


## zige94

Kai poikkeusliikenteen linjanumerot lasketaan?

65X Kamppi (Espoon terminaali) - Lauttasaari

----------


## Miccoz

Muistaakseni Vantaalla oli myös 24A tai 77A joka meni Kylmäojalta Ilolan koululle, koululaislinja siis. Tämä oli silloin 90-luvun alkupuolella.
623K meni vissiin Peijakseen/Rekolanmäelle kun perus 623 jäi Havukoskelle

----------


## Tonxhu

*Vantaalla:*
30 Pohjois-Nikinmäestä Korson kautta radan länsipuolelle, tehden siellä lenkin reittiä: Kisatie-Tavitie-Urpiaisentie-Anttilantie-Saviontie-Tavitie. Vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.
32 Havukoski - Lentoaseman tekninen alue, vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.
67 Lentoaseman tekninen alue - Leppäkorpi
68V Kuninkaanmäki - Kylmäoja
69V joka poikkesi Hakintien päässä, mutta muuten 69:n reittiä Sotunki-Tikkurila.
83 Tikkurila - Kolohonka
89A Simonsilta-Tikkurila-Katriinan sairaala. Vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.

*Espoossa:*
Kauklahden palvelulinjat
P60 Näkinkylä - Kauklahti - Espoonlahti
P62 Näkinkylä - Kauklahti -Espoon keskus 

Espoon keskuksen palvelulinjat
P80 Kuurinniitty - Espoon keskus
P81 Tuomarila - Espoon keskus
P82 Mikkelä -Espoon keskus
P83 Nupuri - Espoon keskus
P84 Nupurinmetsä - Espoon keskus
P85 Kaupunginkallio - Espoon keskus

*Seutuliikenne:*
530 Martinlaakso - ? Vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.
560 Myyrmäki - Koskelo. Vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.
623L Tammisto - ? Vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.
732A joka päättyi Havukosken sijaan Kulomäentien eteläpuolelle Korsossa. Vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.
730K, 732K, 735K, jotka menivät Tattariharjuntietä pitkin. Vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.
740M Mellunmäki-Nissas
743T Helsinki-Kuninkaamäki, poiketen Fazerinkujalla ja Valiolla. Vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.
863  Lentoasema-Kerava(?), vuoden 1991-92 kartassa.

Tikkurilan bussiterminaalin laiturilla 1 on vielä olemassa kyltti tuolle 68V:lle, jos oikein muistan. Vantaan linjakartassa 2011-2012 näytettiin vain numeroin Tarhurintietä pitkin linja 53K, jota ei ikinä ollut olemassakaan.
Vuoden 1991-92 Vantaan linjakartta löytyy kirjasta "Lähiöiden punaiset, Oy Liikenne Ab"

----------


## KriZuu

Milloin Helsingin linja 54B lakkautettiin? Kivikonlaidan pysäkillä Itäkeskuksen suuntaan on nimittäin kyseinen linja edelleen merkittynä, joten mistään ikivanhasta muutoksesta ei ole kyse, eihän?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Milloin Helsingin linja 54B lakkautettiin?


54B korvattiin 512K:lla syysliikenteen 2011 alusta lähtien.

----------


## Prompter

> *Helsinki:*
> 30 Länsi Pasila  Töölön tulli  Ruskeasuo  Länsi- Pasila


Yhä on käytössä Areenan suurtapahtumien jälkeisenä kiertolinjana  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Helsinki
> 46T


Reitti siis Kannelmäki - Prisma (Kannelmäen)
52V Viikki - mikä? (Jokerin täydennyslinja joka liikennöi niillä brändätyillä Säffle System 2000:lla joissa oli WLAN-verkko)
77S Kasarmitori - Jakomäki

Muita Kasarmitorin S-linjoja en muista, niitä kuitenkin oli ainakin 5.

----------


## MJG

> ...
> 155 	 Helsinki  Suomenoja  Espoon keskus  Kirstinmäki  Tuomarila  Kauniainen
> ...


Minulla on muistikuva siitä, että 155:n päätepysäkki ei olisi ollut Kauniaisissa, vaan Nihtisillassa Kutojantien päässä. Muistankohan väärin?

----------


## GT8N

> 52V Viikki - mikä? (Jokerin täydennyslinja joka liikennöi niillä brändätyillä Säffle System 2000:lla joissa oli WLAN-verkko)


52V kulki välillä Viikin tiedepuisto - Munkkiniemen aukio. Ja niitä "brändättyjä" Säfflejä oli vain pari, linjalla kulki ihan normaalisti myös perussäfflejä.




> Muita Kasarmitorin S-linjoja en muista, niitä kuitenkin oli ainakin 5.


Kasarmitorilta ovat lähteneet aikojen saatossa ainakin seuraavat S-linjat: 62S, 64S, 71S, 76S, 77S, 80S, 81S, 82S, 86S, 90S, 91S, 94S, 95S, 96S ja 738S

----------


## karihoo

Vaikka Ylästöntiellä muistaakseni päre vielä vanhaa tietoa välittääkin niin 841 on mennyttä aikaa.

----------


## tohpeeri

Onko kukaan maininnut viime elokuussa poistunutta 539:ää, Munkkiniemi - Vantaankoski? Tulipahan mieleen kun Vanhan viertotien pysäkillä komeilee linjan kyltti edelleen.

----------


## Nak

Espoon 4T Mitä reittiä on ajanut Otaniemi - Latokaski? 
Kyseessähän on tämä pysäkki, eikö 160K ja 165K tuohon aikaan muka ajaneet tuota kautta?

----------


## TEP70

> 77S Kasarmitori - Jakomäki
> 
> Muita Kasarmitorin S-linjoja en muista, niitä kuitenkin oli ainakin 5.


Loppuaikoina 64S, 71S, 77S, 86S ja 96S. Aikaisemmin (ennen 1990-luvun puoliväliä) enemmänkin.

96S loppui Vuosaaren metron avautuessa 31.8.1998, muut myöhemmin. 86S:llä oli loppuaikoina jopa nivelauto vai oliko peräti useampi.

----------


## Resiina

> Reitti siis Kannelmäki - Prisma (Kannelmäen)
> 52V Viikki - mikä? (Jokerin täydennyslinja joka liikennöi niillä brändätyillä Säffle System 2000:lla joissa oli WLAN-verkko)
> 77S Kasarmitori - Jakomäki
> 
> Muita Kasarmitorin S-linjoja en muista, niitä kuitenkin oli ainakin 5.


Sittenhän oli vielä 738S Kasarmintori-Lahdenväylä-Kerava, tosin tuolloin 738 tahi 738S ei kuulunut seutulippualueeseen
Jos U-Linjat lasketaan mukaan niin
733 Helsinki-Kerava N-vuorot Nikinmäen kautta ja tietenkin K-vuorot Malmin ja Honkanummen hautausmaiden kautta

Kerava
33 Sompio-Asema-Kytömaa-Kaskela
33T Asema-Etelä Kaskela

596 Koivikko-Keravan asema-Kurkela-Kilta-Hyrylä-Riihikallio
863 Tammisto-Lentoasema-Korso-Vallinoja-Koivikko-Keravan asema-Kaleva-Kilta tätä kyseistä linjaa ajettiin 1980-luvun puolivälistä kesään 2004 asti.

Espoon bussilinjat siirtyi numeroinnin piiriin 1972. tässä alla on koko linjaluettelo kyseiseltä vuodelta (Kopioitu kyseisen vuoden linjakartan luettelosta)
Sisäiset linjat
10 Tapiola-Niittykumpu-Haukilahti-Westend-Tapiola
11 Tapiola-Niittykumpu-Matinkylä-Nokkala-Vapaaniemi
12I Tapiola-Iivisniemi-Soukka
12K Tapiola-Nöykkiö-Kivenlahti-Soukka
13 Otaniemi-Tapiola-Leppävaara-Etelä Haaga-Munkkiniemi-Otaniemi
14 Otaniemi-Lehtisaarentie-Tapiola-Pohjantie-Otaniemi
15 Tapiola-Mankkaa-Kilo-Karakallio-Lähderanta
16 Tapiola-Niittykumpu-Olari
17 Tapiola-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Espoon keskus
18 Tapiola-Niittykumpu-Pohjois Suomenoja-Espoon keskus-Bemböle-Leppävaara-Tapiola
19 Tapiola-Niittykumpu-Pohjois Suomenoja-Espoon keskus
23 Hämevaara-Leppävaara-Strömberg(Tehtaan portti Strömbergintiellä ja yksi vuoro Valimotielle asti)
29 Espoon asema-Gumböle
31 Espoon asema-Bemböle-Kehätie-Vanhakartano-Anfallintie(Viiskorvenmäen risteys)
33 Bemböle-Järvenperä-Goddacka-Röylä
34 Bemböle-Järvenperä-Pakankylä-Röylä
35K Bemböle-Kunnarla
35S Bemböle-Kunnarla-Sorvalampi
35V Bemböle-Kunnarla-Sorvalampi-Velskola
38 Pakankylä-Röylä-Lahnuksen yhteiskoulu
40 Espoon asema-Kauniainen-Lähderanta-Järvenperä-Niippeeri-Lahnus-Hännikäinen-Lahnus-Skogby

Seutulinjat
101 Helsinki-Itäranta-Tapiola-Laajalahti-Leppävaara-Helsinki
102 Helsinki-Itäranta-Otaniemi
104 Helsinki-Itäranta-Tapiola,Louhentie (Osa vuoroista Laajalahteen)
105 Helsinki-Länsiranta-Tapiola-Oravannahkatori
106 Helsinki-Länsiranta-Tapiola-Laajalahti,SOK
107 Helsinki-Länsiranta-Tapiola-Mankkaa-Juhanila
109 Helsinki-Länsiranta-Tapiola-Mankkaa-Kauniainen
110 Helsinki-Länsiranta-Tapiola-Mankkaa-Kilo-Leppävaara-Helsinki
111 Helsinki-Westend-Haukilahti
112 Helsinki-Haukilahti
120 Helsinki-Niittukumpu (Päätepysäkki Niittykummuntien päässä)
121 Helsinki-Niittukumpu (-Olari)-Juhanila
122 Helsinki-Niittukumpu (-Olari)-Lillhemt(nyk. Henttaa)
123 Helsinki-Niittukumpu-Olari
128 Helsinki-Piispankylä-Friisilä,(Tähdenlennontie/Aamutähti)
129 Helsinki-Piispankylä-Friisilä,Erätie
131 Helsinki-Matinkylä
132 Helsinki-Matinkylä-Nokkala-Vapaaniemi
141 Helsinki-Iivisniemi-Hanikka-Suvisaaristo
142 Helsinki-Iivisniemi-Hanikka
143 Helsinki-Iivisniemi-Soukka-Hanikka-Suvisaaristo
144 Helsinki-Iivisniemi-Soukka-Hanikka
145 Helsinki-Soukka, Alakartanontie
146 Helsinki-Martinmäki-Soukka, Alakartanontie
147 Helsinki-Martinmäki-Soukka, Kaskilaaksontie
148 Helsinki-(Pohjois Suomenoja)-Martinmäki-Soukka-Etelä Soukka
149 Helsinki-(Pohjois Suomenoja)-Martinmäki-Soukka-Kivenlahti
150 Helsinki-Martinmäki-Kivenlahti
153 Helsinki-Pohjois Suomenoja-Nybacka (Nyk. Finnoontie 57-59 paikkeilla)
154 Helsinki-Pohjois Suomenoja-Espoon asema-Tuomarila
158 Helsinki-Pohjois Suomenoja-Nöykkiö, Purotie
159 Helsinki-Pohjois Suomenoja-Nöykkiö, Kirkkotie
160 Helsinki-Pohjois Suomenoja-Nöykkiö-Teerelä
161 Helsinki-Pohjois Suomenoja-Nöykkiö-Kivenlahti-Tillinmäki
165 Helsinki-Pohjois Suomenoja-Nöykkiö-Kivenlahti-Kauklahti
166 Helsinki-(Pohjois Suomenoja)-Martinmäki-Kivenlahti-Kauklahti-Luoma
168J Helsinki-Martinmäki-Kivenlahti-Masala-Vols
168K Helsinki-Martinmäki-Kivenlahti-Kauklahti-Vols
169-185 Helsinki-Länsiväylä-Kirkkonummen suunta, Kaukoliikenne
191 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Tapiola, Oravannahkatori
192 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Otaniemi
194 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Otaniemi-Tapiola, Louhentie
195 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Otaniemi-Tapiola-Olari
201 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Leppävaara-Lintuvaara, Jääskeläntie-Hämevaara
202 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Leppävaara-Lintuvaara, Lintuparventie-Hämevaara
205 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Friisinmäki
206 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Laajalahti, Radioasema (Valkjärventie/Metsäpirtintie)
207 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Laajalahti, Uuraantie (...-Koivistontie-Säkkijärventie-Uuraantie-Koivistontie-...)
209 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Kauniainen
212 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Kauniainen, Kauniala
213 Helsinki-Munkkiniemi-Kauniainen-Södrila (Kuurinniityntie/Hopeatie. Nyk. Kuurinniitty)
226 Helsinki-Konala-Uusmäki
227 Helsinki-Konala-Uusmäki-Vapaala
228 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Mäkkylä-Lintuvaara(Jääskeläntie/Pohjoinen Lintuvaarantie)
231 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Lintuvaara, Jääskeläntie-Hämevaara
232 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara, Lintuparventie-Hämevaara
235 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Mäkkylän puistotie-Kehä I-Friisinmäki
236 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Mäkkylän puistotie-Kehä I-Laajalahti, Radioasema (Valkjärventie/Metsäpirtintie)
237 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Mäkkylän puistotie-Kehä I-Laajalahti, Uuraantie (...-Koivistontie-Säkkijärventie-Uuraantie-Koivistontie-...)
241 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Karakallio
242 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Rastaala
243 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Rastaala-Veini
245 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Viherkallio(Päätepysäkki Viherkalliontien päässä)
246 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Lipparanta
246K Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Kilon teollisuusalue
247L Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Lähderannantie-Laaksolahti,Laaksolahdentie/Ylänkötie
247V Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Laaksolahti,Laaksolahdentie/Ylänkötie
248V Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Lähderanta-Jupperi(Noin Pitkäjärventie 81)
249L Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Lähderanta-Järvenperä-Anfallintie(Viiskorvenmäen risteys)
249V Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Järvenperä-Anfallintie(Viiskorvenmäen risteys)
250 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Järvenperä
251 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Järvenperä-Kehätie-Espoon asema
252 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Myllykylä-Espoon asema
253 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Petas-Järvenperä-Myllykylä-Espoon asema
254 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Myllykylä-(Kehätie)-Bemböle
255 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Petas-Järvenperä-Goddacka-Röylä-Kunnarla-Bemböle
256 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Petas-Järvenperä-Pakankylä-Röylä
257 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Petas-Järvenperä-Goddacka-Röylä
257B Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Myllykylä-Goddacka-Röylä
258 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Petas-Järvenperä-Myllykylä-Högnäs
259 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Petas-Järvenperä-Anfallintie(Viiskorvenmäen risteys)
261 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Helsingintie-Kauniainen, Asematie(Valkonauhantien risteys)
262 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Helsingintie-Kauniainen, Kauniala
263 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Helsingintie-Kauniainen-Södrila (Kuurinniityntie/Hopeatie. Nyk. Kuurinniitty)
266 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Kunnarla
267 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Kunnarla-Sorvalampi
268 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Kunnarla-Sorvalampi-Velskola
269 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Muurala-Gumböle
270 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Muurala-Espoon asema
274-278 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Kaukahti-Lohjan suunta, Kaukoliikenne
279 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Gumböle
285 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Brobacka-Koivula-(Solvalla-Kattila)
287 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Brobacka-Siikajärvi/Siikaranta
288 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Kolmiperä-Siikajärvi/Siikaranta
290-299274-278 Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Veikkolan suunta, Kaukoliikenne
301 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Viisaritie-Hämevaara
313 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Hämeenkylä-Ainontie-Linnaistentie-Linnainen
314 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Hämeenkylä-Ainontie-Tammipääntie-Jupperi(Alankotie/Riihiniityntie)
315 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Hämeenkylä-Ainontie-Lähderanta
321 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Hämeenkylä-Kehätie-Juvan teollisuusalue
323 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Hämeenkylä-Kehätie-(J Juvan teol. alue)-Vanhakartano-Perusmäki(Punametsä/Perusmäentie)
324 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Hämeenkylä-Kehätie-(J Juvan teol. alue)-Vanhakartano-Niipperi(Niipperintie/Santaharjuntie)
331 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Metsämaa-Niipperi-Juvan teollisuusalue
336 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Metsämaa-Lahnus-Röylä-Snettans
337 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Metsämaa-Lepsämäjoentie(noin numero 39 paikkeilla)
338 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Lahnus-Klaukkala
339 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Lahnus-Klaukkala-Ripatin th
343 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Lahnus-Luukki(Luukkaan ulkoilualueen portti)
345 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Lahnus-(Luukki)-Skogby
346 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Lahnus-(Luukki)-Takkula
347-350 Helsinki-Vihdintie-Lahnus-Takkula-Vihdin suunta, Kaukoliikenne
621 Helsinki-Pakila-Vantaa-Juvan teollisuusalue

----------


## chauffer

> 52V kulki välillä Viikin tiedepuisto - Munkkiniemen aukio. Ja niitä "brändättyjä" Säfflejä oli vain pari, linjalla kulki ihan normaalisti myös perussäfflejä.


52V kulkee kyllä edelleen, normi 52:n reitti, jatkettuna Munkkiniemestä Lehtisaareen... eli ei ole poistunut linjanumero..  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> 52V kulkee kyllä edelleen, normi 52:n reitti, jatkettuna Munkkiniemestä Lehtisaareen... eli ei ole poistunut linjanumero..


Ai niin joo kulkeekin, todella harvoin kylläkin ja ihan eri reittiä  :Very Happy:  En muistanutkaan ollenkaan tuota nykyistä 52V:tä koska on huomaamaton linja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Espoon 4T Mitä reittiä on ajanut Otaniemi - Latokaski?


Espoon 4T ajoi Otaniemestä Kivenlahden teollisuusalueen (Kiviruukin) kautta Kivenlahteen.

----------


## Miccoz

v87K ajoi jossain vaiheessa Honkanummen hautausmaan kautta reittiä Koivukylänväylä, Lahdentie, Honkanummentie, Vanha Porvoonväylä, Jokiniementie. Perus 87 meni Lahdentien itäpuolella pikkuteitä.

----------


## halla

Oliko helsingissä joskus kaksi 77A:ta kahdella eri reitillä? Muistaakseni toinen meni Tapulikaupungista (Puistola) Jakomäkeen ja toinen jonnekkin muualle. Piti aina tiirata (pahvisesta) lisäkilvestä, että mikä on määränpää, jotta tiesi pysäyttää. Voi tietysti olla että muistan väärin, siksi kysynkin.

----------


## zige94

> Oliko helsingissä joskus kaksi 77A:ta kahdella eri reitillä? Muistaakseni toinen meni Tapulikaupungista (Puistola) Jakomäkeen ja toinen jonnekkin muualle. Piti aina tiirata (pahvisesta) lisäkilvestä, että mikä on määränpää, jotta tiesi pysäyttää. Voi tietysti olla että muistan väärin, siksi kysynkin.


Ettet nyt sekottaisi 75A:n joka menee Jakomäestä Tapulikaupungin kautta Siltamäkeen? 77A:han menee ainakin nykyään Jakomäki - Malmi - Siltamäki.

----------


## Miska

> Oliko helsingissä joskus kaksi 77A:ta kahdella eri reitillä? Muistaakseni toinen meni Tapulikaupungista (Puistola) Jakomäkeen ja toinen jonnekkin muualle. Piti aina tiirata (pahvisesta) lisäkilvestä, että mikä on määränpää, jotta tiesi pysäyttää. Voi tietysti olla että muistan väärin, siksi kysynkin.


Ennen Tikkurilan kaupunkiradan valmistumista oli rengaslinjat 77A Puistola - Jakomäki - Malmi - Siltamäki - Puistola ja 77B Puistola - Siltamäki - Malmi - Jakomäki - Puistola. Nämä sitten muuttuivat liityntäliikenteen alkaessa nykyisiksi linjoiksi 75A ja 77A.

----------


## halla

Google mapsia tiiraillen muistelisin että linja olisi mennyt Tapulikaupungintie - Suuntimontie - Puistolan raitti - Heikinlaaksontie - Vanha Porvoontie - Suurmetsäntie - Huokotie - Somerikkotie - Kalteentie. Oli linjan numero mikä tahansa, mielestäni siitä löyty kaksi A-versiota, joista toinen kulki tätä reittiä, ja toinen lähti muistaakseni heti Suuntimontietä toiseen suuntaan. Ainakin kerran nimittäin muistan hypänneeni väärään kyytiin.

----------


## antti

Helsinki-Maaseutu-Liikenne Oy otti 1.9.1960 käyttöön linjanumeroinnin jolloin  
1 Hki - Malmi - Tapanila ( > 73 )
2 Hki - Malmi - Suutarinkylä ( > 77 , vaihtui joskus -72 tai -73 76:ksi päittäin Hki - Jakomäki -linjan kanssa)
3 Hki - Malmi - Tapanilan Urheilukenttä ( > 74 )
6 Hki - Malmi - Siltamäki ( > 70 )
8 Hki - Oulunkylä - Pukinmäki ( > 72 )
11 Hki - Pakila - Tikkurila ( > 611 )
12 Hki - Malmi - Tikkurila 
13 ja 14 Hki - Pakila - Tikkurila - Asola
15 Hki - Pakila - Tikkurila - Hanala
16 Hki - Pakila - Tikkurila - Hakkila - Hki
17 edellinen päinvastoin
21 Hki - Pakila - Ruskeasanta - Asola ( > 623 )
22 Hki - Malmi - Ruskeasanta - Asola
25 Hki - Pakila - Viertola - Simonkylä - Ilola ( > 612 )
27 Hki - Pakila - Koivuhaka
31 Hki - Pakila - Vantaa ( > 650 )
32 Hki - Malmi - Vantaa 
35 Hki - Pakila - Ylästö
36 Hki - Malmi - Ylästö
vuonna 1965 perustettiin linja 9 joka myöhemmin oli 19 Tikkurila - Herttonirmi
Itse menin HML oy:lle töihin elokuu 1972 ja silloin oli jo Helsingin sisäisillä käytössä ylhäällä sulkeissa olevat numerot. Mutta Vantaan linjoilla oli ylläolevista suuri osa käytössä, Vantaan ja Ylästön linjat olivat silloin ilman numerointia Pohjolan Liikenteen ajamina. Linja 15 oli muuttunut Tikkurila - Korso, Lääkäritalo -linjaksi ja linja 24 oli Simonkylä - Tikkurila - Asola. Linjat 11 ja 12 olivat silloin aika järeitä, neljä vuoroa tunnissa, joista yksi oli linjaa 12. Molemmat pitäjän kirkon jälkeen samaa tietä Simonsiltaan eli silloin puhuttiin Hiiriharjusta tai aika yleisesti Möskäristä. Vähän offtopic: Linjasta 21 erikoinen alkutarina, olympiavuonna 1952 piti keksiä linjareitti ensimmäisille hetkumallisille autoille, vaatimuksena kokonaan asfaltoitu tie, niin tehtiin tällainen linja. 
Lisäksi muistelen, että Turistiauton Kaivokselan linjalla olisi ollut 44 ja Pohjois-Haagan ja Munkkivuoren linjoilla 30 ja 35, paino sanalla muistelen. 
Sitten 60 - 70 -luvuilla Espoon eräillä linjoilla oli linjanumeron näköinen numero auton varsinaisen linjakyltin päällä pikkukilvessä, mutta siinä tarkoitettiin lähtölaiturin numeroa!

----------


## Aleksi.K

Itsellä tuli mieleen mitä ei mainittu niin ainakin 132S Friisilänaukio-Ruoholahti(M). Oli vähän aikaa jonkunen vuosi sitten, mutta poistui vähin äänin. Ajettiin pari lähtöä kumpaankin suuntaan ruuhkassa. Onhan näitä sitten vielä e20V (Leppävaara-Turuntie-Lähderanta), e23B (Uusmäki-Perkkaa-Nihtisilta), e35T (nykyinen perusreitti), 231B (nykyinen perusreitti, pois lukien mäkkylän lenkki), 248Z Helsinki-Lähderannantie-Jupperi, 261T (Helsinki-Karakallio-Kuurinniitty). Tuli vielä mieleen 261B joltain kaukaiselta ajalta..

Ja missähän välissä tuo 346 olisi poistunut? Edelleen tietääkseni tuolla linjanumerolla liikkuu linja-autoja, viimeksi eilen.

Toki jos halutaan päälle iskeä kaikki reittimuutokset niin niistä saisi ainakin 10 raamatun paksuisen opuksen. Jos vielä lisätään että mitkä ovat muuttuneet u-linjojen numeroiksi ja missä kaikkialla oli ja on välipisteajat niin paksuutta rupeisi olemaan jo 20 raamatun verran..  :Smile:

----------


## Pera

*Helsinki:*

42N Erottaja - Kannelmäki - Kaarela
43B Elielinaukio - Kannelmäki - Vakkatie - Hakuninmaa
55A Hietaniemi - Koskela
55X Rautatientori - Hietaniemi 
75X Rautatientori - Puistola (Moottoritietä Jakomäen liittymän kautta)

*Seutuliikenne:*

519B Lentoasema - Kontula

----------


## pehkonen

47T Hakuninmaa (Edita) - Kannelmäen asema

----------


## Joonas Pio

> *Helsinki:*
> 
> 55A Hietaniemi - Koskela


Kuin myös 55AK Hietaniemi-Koskela.

----------


## bussifriikki

Helsinki

46 Simonkenttä - Hakuninmaa, sittemmin Kamppi - Hakuninmaa
32 Simonkenttä (Kamppi) - Etelä-Haaga

Nuo linjat yhdistettiin 41:een muistaakseni v. 2001

----------


## pehkonen

> Helsinki
> 
> 46 Simonkenttä - Hakuninmaa, sittemmin Kamppi - Hakuninmaa
> 32 Simonkenttä (Kamppi) - Etelä-Haaga
> 
> Nuo linjat yhdistettiin 41:een muistaakseni v. 2001


Linja 46 lakkautettiin 9.8.2002. Loppuvaiheessa se oli vain ruuhkalinja. Linja 43B hoiti pääasiallisen liikennöinnin. 32 ja 41 todellakin yhdistettiin 31.12.2001.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Linja 46 lakkautettiin 9.8.2002. Loppuvaiheessa se oli vain ruuhkalinja. Linja 43B hoiti pääasiallisen liikennöinnin. 32 ja 41 todellakin yhdistettiin 31.12.2001.


Niin muistelinkin. Kiitos selvennyksestä.

Osaako joku muuten sanoa, onko linjaa h43 koskaan ajettu nivelbussilla, tai millä Haagan linjalla on ollut nivelbusseja? Muistan nähneeni vajaa 15 vuotta sitten Näyttelijäntiellä useinkin N202:n. En vain muista, oliko STA:n vai HKL:n.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Osaako joku muuten sanoa, onko linjaa h43 koskaan ajettu nivelbussilla, tai millä Haagan linjalla on ollut nivelbusseja? Muistan nähneeni vajaa 15 vuotta sitten Näyttelijäntiellä useinkin N202:n. En vain muista, oliko STA:n vai HKL:n.


Ainakin 90-luvulla(?) linjojen 40 ja 43 viimeiset lauantailähdöt ajettiin nivelbusseilla, ne vaihdettiin tavallisten autojen tilalle joskus klo 23 maissa. Olisiko kyse tästä?

----------


## Knightrider

> Ainakin 90-luvulla(?) linjojen 40 ja 43 viimeiset lauantailähdöt ajettiin nivelbusseilla, ne vaihdettiin tavallisten autojen tilalle joskus klo 23 maissa. Olisiko kyse tästä?


STA:n N202-niveliä olen nähnyt Tunnelitiellä linjaliikenteessä vuosituhannen vaihteen tienoilla ihan päiväsaikaan - millä linjalla, sitä tosin en muista.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ainakin 90-luvulla(?) linjojen 40 ja 43 viimeiset lauantailähdöt ajettiin nivelbusseilla, ne vaihdettiin tavallisten autojen tilalle joskus klo 23 maissa. Olisiko kyse tästä?


Ei taida olla se mitä tarkoitin. Tämä on tapahtunut päivällä/alkuillasta.

----------


## Koala

> Ainakin 90-luvulla(?) linjojen 40 ja 43 viimeiset lauantailähdöt ajettiin nivelbusseilla, ne vaihdettiin tavallisten autojen tilalle joskus klo 23 maissa. Olisiko kyse tästä?


Vielä 2005 matkustin pari kertaa nivel-43:lla lauantai-iltana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Osaako joku muuten sanoa, onko linjaa h43 koskaan ajettu nivelbussilla, tai millä Haagan linjalla on ollut nivelbusseja?


Linjalla h40 liikkui ruuhkassa nivelbussi jo 1970-luvulla, nimittäin silloinen STA 227, AHA-227. Ko. nivelikkö siirrettiin sittemmin Helsinki-Maaseutu-Liikenne Oy:lle ja auto sai numeron 50. Autoa ei maalattu. Yritysten yhdistyttyä siitä tuli STA 50, ja lopulta vuonna 1987 STA 170.

----------


## MJG

> Sitten 60 - 70 -luvuilla Espoon eräillä linjoilla oli linjanumeron näköinen numero auton varsinaisen linjakyltin päällä pikkukilvessä, mutta siinä tarkoitettiin lähtölaiturin numeroa!


Juu. Esimerkiksi Jätelinja lähti Juhanilaan ja Lillhemtiin laiturista 40. Frisansin Linja käytti laituria 39 ja Sommarön bussit lähtivät laiturista 41.

Espoon Autolla oli oma numerointinsa, johon perustuu nykyinenkin Tapiolan-Otaniemen suunnan numerointi. Länsiväylän suunnan linjoista x tulivat linjat 10x. Munkkiniemen kautta kulkeneet linjat 1, 1A, 1B ja 2M saivat numeroikseen 191, 194, 195 ja 192.

----------


## antti

Aikanaan oli iso uutinen, kun joskus 70-luvulla alkoi linja 13 Tikkurila - Korso - Vierumäki peräti neljän isännän ajamana eli Helsinki-Maaseutu-Liikenne, Oy Liikenne Ab ( > Hakunilan Liikenne Oy ), Lähilinjat Oy sekä V.J. Huttunen Oy. Kun viimeksi mainittu meni konkurssiin, jaettiin osuudet uudestaan kolmen muun kesken. 
Mitä tulee aikaisemmin mainittuun Espoon laiturinumerokilvitykseen, löytyi bussidatasta sopiva kuva      http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/J/Ju...+JL+110809.jpg

----------


## MJG

> Mitä tulee aikaisemmin mainittuun Espoon laiturinumerokilvitykseen, löytyi bussidatasta sopiva kuva      http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/J/Ju...+JL+110809.jpg


No mutta Jätelinjan numero 11 se siinä. Juhanilan linjan parempaa kalustoa.

----------


## Bellatrix

Helsinki:
82A Roihuvuori - Rautatientori (1975)
82V Roihupellon teollisuusalue - Mekaanikonkatu - Rautatientori (1975)
91V (myöhemmin 91X) Puotila - Itäväylä - Rautatientori (1970 -luvulla)
91S Puotila - Puotinharju - Kasarmitori (1970 - 1980 -luvuilla, ennen metroa)
92A Myllypuro (Harakkamyllyntien ja Myllypadontien risteys) - Senaatintori (1975)
92B Puotila - Itäkeskus (M) - Myllypuro (1980 -luvulla)
94T Vesala (Paneliantie) - Kontula - Rautatientori (1975)
94K Kontula (Kotikonnuntie) - Rautatientori (1975)
96V Vuosaari (Kallvikintie) - Itäväylä - Rautatientori (1970 -luvulla)
97A Mellunmäki (Pallastunturintie) - Itäväylä - Puotinharju - Hakaniemi (1975)
97A Itäkeskus (M) - Kontula - Vesala - Mellunmäki - Itäväylä - Itäkeskus (M) (Metoliikenteen alettua Kontulaan)
97B edellinen päinvastoin (Metoliikenteen alettua Kontulaan)
97S Mellunmäki (Rukatunturintie) - Kontula - Senaatintori (1975)
97X Mellunmäki (Rukatunturintie) - Kontula (M) (Metoliikenteen alettua Kontulaan)

----------


## aki

> Osaako joku muuten sanoa, onko linjaa h43 koskaan ajettu nivelbussilla, tai millä Haagan linjalla on ollut nivelbusseja? Muistan nähneeni vajaa 15 vuotta sitten Näyttelijäntiellä useinkin N202:n. En vain muista, oliko STA:n vai HKL:n.


Olisiko ollut linja h51? Noihin aikoihin sille oli sijoitettuna STA:n laatikko-niveliä sarjasta 177-192 (osa muutettin loppuaikoinaan 600-sarjaan uusien teli-ikaruksien tieltä)

----------


## Safka

Muutama linjakartoista poimittu lopetettu tunnus (monet näistä lienee jo mainittukin) sekä pari muistinvaraista:

00 muistelen jostain metron alkuaikojen tiedotteesta lukeneeni, että 00-tunnuksella varustetut bussit olivat valmiina lähtöön metron liikennehäiriön sattuessa. Vuosi on täytynyt olla 1982 ja metron reitti silloin Rautatientori  Itäkeskus. Itse en ole nähnyt ko. tunnusta, vahvistaako joku tiedon?

19 Olympiaterminaali  Suomenlinna (jäätietä,) n. 1985? Otaksun, että numero 19 on edelleen teknisenä linjatunnuksena Suomenlinnan lautalle  ei varmaa tietoa.

44 on almex-aikana ollut metron linjanumero. Onko sitä ollut muualla näkyvillä kuin almex-laitteissa? Mahtaako tuokin olla edelleen olla metron teknisenä linjatunnuksena  ei varmaa tietoa.

12 Olympiaterminaali  keskusta (mihin? Rautatieasema?) Käsittääkseni Siljan tilausajobussi, 1980/90-lukujen vaihteessa
12 käytettiin tunnuksena myös keskustan pikkubussipalvelulinjakokeilussa, n. 1995
14A Eira  Tukholmankatu
14V Eira  Itä-Pasila, loppui Pasilan-rengasseiskan alkaessa 1985
16A Hernesaari  Suvilahti, loppui metron aloittaessa
20T Erottaja  Lauttasaari (Isokaari)
21 Erottaja  Lauttasaari (Vattuniemi)
21N Rautatientori  Lauttasaari (Vattuniemi)
34 Merihaka  Munkkiniemi  Lehtisaari, yhdistettiin seutulinjaan 192 n. 1989?
34A Munkkiniemi  Lehtisaari, yhdistettiin seutulinjaan 192 n. 1989?
63V Postitalo  Metsälä  Suursuo
(67 ja )67T Rautatientori  Paloheinä (T= Tuohustien kautta)
68V Rautatientori  Käpylä  Tuomarinkylä (68 oli silloin Rautatientori  Itä-Pasila  Tuomarinkylä)
71T Rautatientori  Pihlajisto
78A Vuosaari-Kontula(Ostostie)  loppui muistaakseni Kontulan metron alkaessa 1986
94K Rautatientori-Kontulankaari  muutettiin sittemmin 94:ksi, n. v. 1975
92B Myllypuro  Itäkeskus (M)  Puotila, n. 1982-86
95B Rautatientori  Porttitie  Vesala  loppui kaiketi metron alkaessa
87 Herttoniemi  Laajasalon öljysatama

S-linjoja:
Kasarmitorilta on lähteneet ainakin linjat 62S, 64S, 71S, 75S, 76S, 77S, 80S, 81S, 82S, 86S, 90S, 91S, 94S, 95S sekä Senaatintorilta linjat 92S, 96S ja 97S, jotka noudattivat esikaupungeissa pitkälti päälinjan reittiä.
Jätkäsaaren satamaan ajettiin linjan 55 pidennystä tunnuksella 55S, joka myöhemmin vaihtui 55V:ksi. Loppui n. 1985, jolloin aloitettiin linja 15.

Pikalinjoja:
39X, 40X, 42X, 66X, 84pika/snabb (myöh. 84X,) 91V, 97X, jotka noudattivat päälinjan reittiä, mutta pysähtyivät vain määrätyillä pysäkeillä.

Selventävistä linjakirjaimista muuten kysely: millä linjalla on mahtanut olla eniten kirjaimia käytössä? Olisko h94, jolla on aikojen saatossa ollut ainakin tunnukset 94, 94A, 94B (kahtena eri versiona samaan aikaan,) 94K, 94N, 94S, 94T, 94X sekä tietysti 94(M) jos oikein aletaan halkoa... Onko muilla linjoilla ollut moista kirjainsekamelskaa?

----------


## joboo

Helsinki

39A Kamppi - konala - malminkartano Lakkautettiin 13.08.2012
39V Kamppi - Konala (teollisuusalue) Lakkautettiin 11.08.2004

----------


## Safka

> 29 Erottaja-Meilahden klinikat, kulki joskus myös tunnuksella 24A, olikohan reitti jotenkin eri?


Sama reitti. 29 oli kuvaavampi, sillä sen päätepiste Meilahden klinikat on 00290 Helsinki. Koska linjoilla 24 ja 29(24A) oli sama autokierto, niin tuonaikaisista käsikäyttöisistä linjatunnuksista oli kuljettajan helpompi vetää esiin pelkkä A-lisäkirjain kuin rullata numeroa 5 pykälää suuremmaksi...  ei varmaa tietoa.

29/24A lopetettiin n. 1990, ja katso! rakentamalla perusreitin varrelle uusi pysäkki Paciuksenkadulle, saatiin paitsi lopetettua rinnakkaislinja, myös harvennettua perusreitin palvelua.

----------


## zige94

> 44 on almex-aikana ollut metron linjanumero. Onko sitä ollut muualla näkyvillä kuin almex-laitteissa? Mahtaako tuokin olla edelleen olla metron teknisenä linjatunnuksena  ei varmaa tietoa.
> 
> 21 Erottaja  Lauttasaari (Vattuniemi)


44 on ainakin pari vuotta sitten ollut metron linjatunnuksena tarkastusmaksulapuissa kohdassa "Linja" tms. Ihmettelin sitä kun sukulainen näytti ja katsoin että mikä ihme on linja 44..

Jos normaali 21 on ollut tuollainen, niin alkoi kiinnostaa mitä reittiä tuo on ajanut ja milloin 21V on perustettu ja oikeastaan miksi? Onko ollut rinnakkain tuon 21:n kanssa vai onko myöhemmin perustettu? Ja miksei käytetä tunnusta 21, menevätkö vanhemmat Lauttasaaren asukkaat sekaisin ikivanhasta linjatunnuksesta?

----------


## aki

> Helsinki: 
> 97X Mellunmäki (Rukatunturintie) - Kontula (M) (Metoliikenteen alettua Kontulaan)


Tämä lisälinja kulki Kontulan ja Mellunmäen väliä kylläkin tunnuksella 97T (lähde: Metrouutiset 1/86) Kyseinen linja lopetettiin 1989 kun metroa jatkettiin Mellunmäkeen.

----------


## Safka

> 44 on ainakin pari vuotta sitten ollut metron linjatunnuksena tarkastusmaksulapuissa kohdassa "Linja" tms. Ihmettelin sitä kun sukulainen näytti ja katsoin että mikä ihme on linja 44..


Hauska kuulla: jotain vanhaakin on siis säilytetty  :Smile: 




> Jos normaali 21 on ollut tuollainen, niin alkoi kiinnostaa mitä reittiä tuo on ajanut ja milloin 21V on perustettu ja oikeastaan miksi? Onko ollut rinnakkain tuon 21:n kanssa vai onko myöhemmin perustettu? Ja miksei käytetä tunnusta 21, menevätkö vanhemmat Lauttasaaren asukkaat sekaisin ikivanhasta linjatunnuksesta?


20 ja 21 oli vanhastaan (1966->) Lauttasaaren linjoja ja niiden rinnalla oli eri kirjainversioita ml. ruuhka-21V Asema-aukiolta Vattuniemeen. 1970-luvulla kokeiltiin kaupungin läpi kulkevia heilureita eli linjojen 65 ja 66 jatkeita, jotka ovat voimissaan kaiketi länsimetron tuloon asti. Tuolloin 1970/80-lukujen vaihteessa 21 surkastui ruuhkalinjaksi Erottajalta Vattuniemeen ja ainakin 1980-luvun aikana sen reitti oli varsin mielenkiintoinen:
aamupäivällä ajettiin kahdeksikon muotoista reittiä Erottaja-Bulevardi-Särkiniementie-Vattuniemi/Vattuniemi-Meripuistotie-Kamppi-Erottaja ja illalla kahdeksikko ajettiin päinvastoin. 21V puolestaan ajoi Asema-aukio-Meripuistotie-Vattuniemi.
Taisi olla pahinta lama-aikaa (n. 1995,) jolloin epäselvästä 21:stä luovuttiin ja säilytettiin vain _selkeä_ ruuhkatunnuksella ajava 21V. Sittemmin, kun Vattunientä alettiin muuttaa teollisuusalueesta asuinalueeksi, linjaa 21V alettiin vahvistaa ja nykyisellään se on melkeimpä alueen päälinja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:19 ----------




> Yhä on käytössä Areenan suurtapahtumien jälkeisenä kiertolinjana


30:n idea oli alun alkaen hukassa: sitähän ajettiin aluksi kahdeksikkona Areena-Tulli-Rusa-Areena-Sörkka-Areena. Taisi kulkea ihan päivittäin ja otaksun, että tyhjänä kulki. Het'kohta linja muuttui ympyrälinjaksi Areena-Tulli-Rusa-Areena ja liikennettä oli vain areenan tapahtumien jälkeen. Samalla perustettiin linja 22B, Areena-Sörkka, jota myös ajettiin vain tilaisuuksien jälkeen. Muistanko oikein? Onko tuo 22B edelleen hengissä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Samalla perustettiin linja 22B, Areena-Sörkka, jota myös ajettiin vain tilaisuuksien jälkeen. Muistanko oikein? Onko tuo 22B edelleen hengissä?


Muistat oikein, ja onhan 22B vielä hengissä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tämä lisälinja kulki Kontulan ja Mellunmäen väliä kylläkin tunnuksella 97T (lähde: Metrouutiset 1/86) Kyseinen linja lopetettiin 1989 kun metroa jatkettiin Mellunmäkeen.


Tunnus oli tosiaan aluksi 97T josta se muutettiin 97X:ksi. Muistelin että alkuperäinen tunnus olisi ollut 97V joka on edelleen käytössä ja jota en siksi maininnut.

----------


## aki

> Tunnus oli tosiaan aluksi 97T josta se muutettiin 97X:ksi. Muistelin että alkuperäinen tunnus olisi ollut 97V joka on edelleen käytössä ja jota en siksi maininnut.


Arkistostani löytyy myös Metrouutiset Elokuulta 1989 joka käsittelee MM:n metroaseman avaamista ja siihen liittyviä linjastomuutoksia, suora lainaus lehden sivulta 1 "Linja 97 ajaa Itäkeskuksesta Mellunmäkeen entistä reittiään, muttei enää Kontulaan. Linjan 97T liikennöinti lopetetaan" Eli kyllä se tunnus säilyi samana koko linjan olemassaoloajan.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Espoon 4T Mitä reittiä on ajanut Otaniemi - Latokaski? 
>  eikö 160K ja 165K tuohon aikaan muka ajaneet tuota kautta?


Omassa aikataulussa on reittinä: 4T Otaniemi -  Kivenlahden teolisuusalue. (Kiviruukki).

160K ollut jonkun aikaa siellä. 
165K kutakuinkin nykyistä V-reittiä. Tosin K-kiersi tapiolan aluksi, jonka muutoksena muuttui V-vuoroksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:24 ----------

Listoilta tuntuu uupuvan kokonaan 

ESPOO:
12 S Otaniemi - Tapiola - ......  - Kivenlahden teol. - Tapiola
14 S Otaniemi - Tapiola - ......  - Kivenlahden teol. - Tapiola,
... kuvaa normaali reittiä, poikkeuksena noissa oli,että poikkesivat Kivenlahden teollisuusalueella 
 ( nyk. 165V reittiä mukaillen ) 


43 K Kivenlahti - Soukka - Kaitaa - Suomenoja - Eestinlaakso - Pisa - Puolarmetsä... jataa normaalia reittiä.

SEUTU:

128 Nöykkiö - Helsinki 
128 VZ Nöykkiö - Länsiväylää (suomenojan liittymästä) -  Helsinki

----------


## Bellatrix

> Arkistostani löytyy myös Metrouutiset Elokuulta 1989 joka käsittelee MM:n metroaseman avaamista ja siihen liittyviä linjastomuutoksia, suora lainaus lehden sivulta 1 "Linja 97 ajaa Itäkeskuksesta Mellunmäkeen entistä reittiään, muttei enää Kontulaan. Linjan 97T liikennöinti lopetetaan" Eli kyllä se tunnus säilyi samana koko linjan olemassaoloajan.


Kyllä tuota väliä liikennöitiin myös tunnuksella 97X. Linja ajoi suoraan Kontulantietä poikkeamatta Vesalan kautta kuten 97A ja 97B tekivät. Muistini mukaan linja ei myöskään pysähtynyt Kontulan metroaseman ja Pallastunturintien (nyk. Pallaksentie) välisillä pysäkeillä. Linja oli ruuhkalinja joka kulki aamuisin ainoastaan Kontulan suuntaan ja iltapäivisin vain Mellunmäen suuntaan. Siitä en mene takuuseen olivatko nuo X -vuorot vain joitain lisälähtöjä joita ei aikatauluissa edes ollut. Asuin ko ajankohtana kuten edelleenkin Mellunmäessä joten en ole pelkästään lehtitietojen varassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> 34 Merihaka  Munkkiniemi  Lehtisaari, yhdistettiin seutulinjaan 192 n. 1989?
> 34A Munkkiniemi  Lehtisaari, yhdistettiin seutulinjaan 192 n. 1989?


34 + 192 =  502

Kukaan ei ole tainnut mainita linjaa 53, VanhakaupunkiMunkkiniemi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kukaan ei ole tainnut mainita linjaa 53, VanhakaupunkiMunkkiniemi.


Kyllähän 53 liikennöi vielä nykyäänkin, tosin reitillä Merihaka-Munkkiniemi.

----------


## karihoo

> Selventävistä linjakirjaimista muuten kysely: millä linjalla on mahtanut olla eniten kirjaimia käytössä? Olisko h94, jolla on aikojen saatossa ollut ainakin tunnukset 94, 94A, 94B (kahtena eri versiona samaan aikaan,) 94K, 94N, 94S, 94T, 94X sekä tietysti 94(M) jos oikein aletaan halkoa... Onko muilla linjoilla ollut moista kirjainsekamelskaa?


HKL-BL:n ajoilta muistan kauhulla katsoneeni työvuorolistaa missä oli ensimmäiset Olarin suunnan työpäivät 121:llä ja sen versioita taisi silloin olla A, T, AT, K, KT, N ja NK (oliko vielä NT, en muista enää).

----------


## Knightrider

*Helsinki*
93A Itäkeskus-Landbo
93AK Itäkeskus-Karhusaari-Landbo
93AV Itäkeskus-Karhusaari
93B Itäkeskus-Marjaniemi-Tammisalo-Herttoniemi
93K Östersundom-Karhusaari-Landbo
93N Rautatientori-Tammisalo-Marjaniemi-Mosaiikkitori(Vuosaari)
93V Östersundom-Karhusaari

----------


## Joonas Pio

> HKL-BL:n ajoilta muistan kauhulla katsoneeni työvuorolistaa missä oli ensimmäiset Olarin suunnan työpäivät 121:llä ja sen versioita taisi silloin olla A, T, AT, K, KT, N ja NK (oliko vielä NT, en muista enää).


Nykyisin linjalla 121 on "vain" versiot 121, 121A, 121AT, 121K, 121N, 121NK, 121T.  :Wink:

----------


## JT

> HKL-BL:n ajoilta muistan kauhulla katsoneeni työvuorolistaa missä oli ensimmäiset Olarin suunnan työpäivät 121:llä ja sen versioita taisi silloin olla A, T, AT, K, KT, N ja NK (oliko vielä NT, en muista enää).


Joinakin kesinä noin 10 vuotta sitten 121:llä oli aikatauluun merkitty lähtö NKT-tunnuksella. Siitä en osaa sanoa, kuinka 121NKT on esitetty bussin edessä.

----------


## GT8N

> Olisko h94, jolla on aikojen saatossa ollut ainakin tunnukset 94, 94A, 94B (kahtena eri versiona samaan aikaan,) 94K, 94N, 94S, 94T, 94X sekä tietysti 94(M) jos oikein aletaan halkoa...


Ja onpa tällä kirjainversiolinjan kruunaamattomalla kunkulla edelleenkin olemassa myös versio 94V.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Ja onpa tällä kirjainversiolinjan kruunaamattomalla kunkulla edelleenkin olemassa myös versio 94V.


Ja 94Nw lähtöjä jotka ajetaan aamuisin Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen kautta, ennen metroliikenteen alkua  :Wink:  Iltaisin ajetaan sitten Roihuvuoren kautta

----------


## aki

Linjoja joilla oli X-vuoroja (yleensä moottoritieosuus pysähtymättä):

132X
143X
144X
146ZX
363X
452X
453X
623X

----------


## Safka

> Ja onpa tällä kirjainversiolinjan kruunaamattomalla kunkulla edelleenkin olemassa myös versio 94V.


Katohan vaan, unohtui, kun en nykyiseen kirjainsekamelskaan oo tutustunut.
121:n aakkosistokin oli vaikuttava, mutta Kirkkonummen U-linjastosta taitaa nykyisin löytyä eniten kirjaimia. Esimerkkinä vaikka linja 175, jolla kirjaimetonta peruslinjaa ei turhaan ole sotkemassa. Poimittakoon noista lukuisista tunnuksista kaksi selkeintä:
175KM Helsinki - Masala - Knummi - Gesterby - Ravals - K
175MK Helsinki - Kivenlahti - Masala - Kirkkonummi - K

Mutta aiheeseen:
23A Ruskeasuo - Länsi-Pasila -> n. 1975
23S Siltasaari - Eläintarha - Länsi-Pasila -> n. 1975
23B Eläintarha - Ruskeasuo (Invalidisäätiö) -> n. 1985
23V Rautatientori - Ruskeasuo (Invalidisäätiö) -> n. 1990?

50A Herttoniemen teollisuusalue - Pitäjänmäen teollisuusalue (n. 1975, jonka jälkeen siitä tuli 58 ja myöhemmin 59)
50V Kyläsaari - Pajamäki -> n. 1985
50T Sompasaari - Sörnäinen (jonkin aikaa 1980-luvun lopulla, päälinjaa lyhyempi versio iltaisin)

56A Itäkeskus - Malmi (jonkin aikaa 1980-luvun lopulla; päälinjaa _lyhyempi_ lauantailinja)

Nyt alkaa olla sen verran viestejä, että kannattaisko tähän mennessä luetellut tunnukset listata yhteen viestiin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

*Espoo:*

21TT Leppävaara-Karamalmi-Serena
42A Jorvi-Iivisniemi-Hyljelahti

*Vantaa:*

43B Linnainen-Kinkerikuja
45B Myyrmäki-Katriinan sairaala
56Z Mellunmäki-Kehä III-Myyrmäki (ei Hakunilan, Hakkilan ja Kuninkaalan kautta)
68V Kuninkaanmäki-Kylmäoja
83/V Tikkurila-Kolohonka

*Seutuliikenne:*

100N Kamppi-Otaniemi-Tapiola-Haukilahti-Kamppi
130N Kamppi-Matinkylä-Olari-Mankkaa-Kamppi
140N Kamppi-Soukka-Kivenlahti-Saunalahti-Latokaski-Kamppi
210N Elielinaukio-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Espoon keskus-Elielinaukio
220N Elielinaukio-Leppävaara-Kilo-Kauniainen-Lippajärvi-Laaksolahti-Elielinaukio
410N Elielinaukio-Myyrmäki-Hämeenkylä-Leppävaara-Elielinaukio
600N Rautatientori-Tikkurila-Ilola-Rautatientori

----------


## Aleksi.K

e22B Leppävaara-Hämevaara. Nykysin e22.

e26V Leppävaara-Turuntie-Viherlaaksonranta.

e51V Leppävaara-Kauniainen-Kuurinniitty.

105B Orion-Kamppi

106T Leppävaara-Lauttasaari-Kamppi.

212K Elielinaukio-Laajalahti-Kauniainen

U276 Helsinki-Kauklahti-xx

U277 Helsinki-Kauklahti-xx

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nostellaanpas tätäkin ketjua...

*Espoo*

- 17N Westendinasema-Jorvi
- 20K Leppävaara-Lähderanta

----------


## santeri82

*Seutuliikenne*

270A Elielinaukio-Tuomarila-Kuurinniitty. (Nykyisin 270)

----------


## Tarkastaja

Minähän vuonna s236 ja s541 lakkautettiin? Itselläni on hyvin hatara muistikuva että olisin matkustanut 236:lla Leppäviitaan 90-luvun jälkipuoliskolla

----------


## tohpeeri

Muutaman viikon päästä muuttuu entiseksi myös mm. U290 Kamppi - Veikkola.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Muutaman viikon päästä muuttuu entiseksi myös mm. U290 Kamppi - Veikkola.


Kuin myös mm. e87.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Minähän vuonna s236 ja s541 lakkautettiin? Itselläni on hyvin hatara muistikuva että olisin matkustanut 236:lla Leppäviitaan 90-luvun jälkipuoliskolla


Vielä utelen joltain tietävältä että missä sijaitsi linjan s128 päättäri Nöykkiössä?

----------


## KriZuu

> Muutaman viikon päästä muuttuu entiseksi myös mm. U290 Kamppi - Veikkola.


Samoin h22/B on pian historiaa ja h50 saadaan takaisin, eri reitillä tosin.

----------


## Bussipoika

Kukaan ei ole tainnut listata tänne vuodenvaihteessa poistuneita Jouko-linjoja:
J20: Ruoholahti-Katajaharju
J21: Ruoholahti-Katajaharju
J31: Munkkiniemi-P.-Haaga
J32: Munkkiniemi-P.-Haaga
J33: Munkkiniemi-Tarvo
J34: Munkkiniemi-Kaskisaari
J35: Munkkiniemi-Raakunatie
J60: Kutsulinja
J61: Malmi-Maunula
J68: Malmi-Viikki
J70: Malmi-Suutarila
J71: Malmi-Savela
J72: Malmi-Savela
J74: Kutsulinja
J75: Malmi-Jakomäki
J80: Herttoniemi-Roihuvuori
J82: Herttoniemi-Itäkeskus
J84: Kutsulinja
J90: Vuosaari-Pohj. Ostoskeskus
J91: Riskutie-Itäkeskus-Varjakanvalkama
J92: Mellunmäki-Myllypuro
J93: Kaarenjalka-Kivikko
J94: Kaarenjalka-Linnoittajantie
J95: Itäkeskus-Myllypuro
J96: Vuosaari-Isonvillasaarentie
J97: Vuosaari-Kallahti
J98: Vuosaari-Ramsinniemi
J99: Vuosaari-Koukkuaaarentie

----------


## JT

> Vielä utelen joltain tietävältä että missä sijaitsi linjan s128 päättäri Nöykkiössä?


Kutakuinkin katujen Kirkkoharju ja Laidunrinne kulmauksessa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuli mieleeni tälläinen; 248Z Helsinki-Lähderannantie-Jupperi.

On mielikuva myös että joskus ollut linja e52A joka oli sittemmin linjan perusreitti loppuvaiheessa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> On mielikuva myös että joskus ollut linja e52A joka oli sittemmin linjan perusreitti loppuvaiheessa.


e52:sta (ent. e22) oli tosiaan muutamakin eri versio. Aikanaan numeron vaihduttua 52 oli Hämevaara - Keilaniemi - Westendinasema, 52N oli Hämevaara - Tapiola - Westendinasema. Esi-Jokeri 550:n aloitettua reitti muuttui niin, että uudesta A-reitistä tuli vanhan N-reitin kaltainen ja uusi perusreitti jäi Tapiolaan. Myöhemmin A-reitti poistui ja vielä myöhemmin koko linja lopetettiin vähin äänin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuin myös mm. e87.


e87:n lisäksi 243:n perustamisen myötä poistuvat myös tunnukset e87K ja e88K.

Muita 11.8. alkaen poistuvia numeroita ovat ainakin h03N, h52V, e13, e21T, 738B, 738BK ja 973K.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Sijaitsiko s128:n päättäri Nöykkiössä jo 1990-luvun puolivälissä?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sijaitsiko s128:n päättäri Nöykkiössä jo 1990-luvun puolivälissä?


Sijaitsi ainakin vuonna 1997.

----------


## chauffer

> Ei linjaa 612 ole lakkautettu, vastahan se viime elokuussa perustettiin.


612 liikennöi 80-luvun lopulla/90-luvun alussa, kunnes lakkautettiin ja sittemmin perustettiin uudelleen. Ja lopetettuihin s550B, Leppävaara-Itäkeskus...

----------


## tohpeeri

Uusimman seutulinjakartan mukaan ensi vuodenvaihteessa siirtyy historiaan U339.

----------


## aki

> Uusimman seutulinjakartan mukaan ensi vuodenvaihteessa siirtyy historiaan U339.


339T:n vuorojen loppuessa päättyy myös suora yhteys Helsingistä Serenaan. Vaihdollisilla yhteyksillä matka-aika pitenee äkkiä 20-30 minuuttia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 339T:n vuorojen loppuessa päättyy myös suora yhteys Helsingistä Serenaan. Vaihdollisilla yhteyksillä matka-aika pitenee äkkiä 20-30 minuuttia.


Noin viiden minuutin verran lähtöaikoja muuttamalla saataisiin 345+e21/e82-yhteys toimimaan hyvin, eikä matka-aikakaan pitenisi juuri ollenkaan Helsingin keskustasta/keskustaan. Eri asia on, miten vaikeaa lähtöaikojen muuttaminen olisi mm. e21:n ja e29:n tahdistuksen osalta.

----------


## aki

Vuoden kuluttua otetaan käyttöön useita jo poistuneita linjanumeroita.

321 (lopetettu -12)
411 (lopetettu ?)
412 (lopetettu ?)
421 (lopetettu ?)
560 (lopetettu -98)
562 (lopetettu -12)
614 (lopetettu -97)
616 (lopetettu -03)
631 (lopetettu -04)
651 (lopetettu -12)
711 (lopetettu 05-06)
735 (lopetettu 05-06)

----------


## Bussipoika

Kirkkonummen uusien linjanumeroiden astuessa voimaan poistuivat 52AT ja 52AV (Kirkkonummi-Veikkola)

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Kutakuinkin katujen Kirkkoharju ja Laidunrinne kulmauksessa.


Kun google mapsista katsoo, paikka ei näytä ollenkaan sellaiselta että siellä voisi päätepysäkki olla  :Shocked:

----------


## MJG

> Kun google mapsista katsoo, paikka ei näytä ollenkaan sellaiselta että siellä voisi päätepysäkki olla


Google Maps näyttää nykytilanteen, ei historiallista. Päätepysäkki tosiaankin oli suunnilleen siinä kuin mainittiin. Paikkahan on verraten perinteinen: Seudullahan sijaitsi jo vuonna sirppi ja vasara Matkustajain Auto Oy:n linjan Helsinki-Kirkkotie päätepysäkki. Nöykkiön metsäalueen halki kulkenut muinainen Kirkkotie on jäänyt aika komeasti asutuksen pirstomaksi. Nöykkiöön tuli asemakaava joskus 1990-luvun lopulla ja sen jälkeen katuverkkoa muokattiin aika raskaalla kädellä; muun muassa Kirkkotien pätkiä on kavennettu ja niitä on muuttunut pussiteiksi ja raiteiksi (sanasta raitti, ei raide).

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Google Maps näyttää nykytilanteen, ei historiallista. Päätepysäkki tosiaankin oli suunnilleen siinä kuin mainittiin. Paikkahan on verraten perinteinen: Seudullahan sijaitsi jo vuonna sirppi ja vasara Matkustajain Auto Oy:n linjan Helsinki-Kirkkotie päätepysäkki. Nöykkiön metsäalueen halki kulkenut muinainen Kirkkotie on jäänyt aika komeasti asutuksen pirstomaksi. Nöykkiöön tuli asemakaava joskus 1990-luvun lopulla ja sen jälkeen katuverkkoa muokattiin aika raskaalla kädellä; muun muassa Kirkkotien pätkiä on kavennettu ja niitä on muuttunut pussiteiksi ja raiteiksi (sanasta raitti, ei raide).


Kiitos täsmennyksestä MJG! Tosiaan mielessäni kävi että vanhan päättärin paikkahan saattaa olla muuttunut vuosien kuluessa. Tullut taloa ym. Silti kuva hämäsi  :Very Happy:  Kulkihan 128 vuoteen 2006(?)
Osaako muuten kukaan kertoa milloin on mahtanut s227 liikennöidä Uusmäkeen? Asun aivan vieressä Painiityssä ja koko aluehan on hyvin vastavalmistunutta. Tuskin palvellut kovin suurta joukkoa tuo linja.

----------


## fani

Eikös tuolla Vantaalla kulkenut 56Z jossain vaiheessa? Ajoi muistaakseni Kehä III:sta suoraan eikä kiertänyt Hakunilan kautta..?

----------


## scaniaboy

> Eikös tuolla Vantaalla kulkenut 56Z jossain vaiheessa? Ajoi muistaakseni Kehä III:sta suoraan eikä kiertänyt Hakunilan kautta..?


Kulkihan siellä

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:47 ----------

Muistaako kukaan vantaan 69v:tä

----------


## Tarkastaja

Milloin Hämevaaran linjat 201 ja 202 ovat lopettaneet liikennöintinsä ja oliko tällöin jo samanaikaisesti olemassa nykyinen lopetettava 231? Myös tuo Uusmäkeen kulkenut 227 kiinnostaa, milloin lie tuollainen kulkenut? Osaako kukaan viisaampi valaista kiinnostunutta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Milloin Hämevaaran linjat 201 ja 202 ovat lopettaneet liikennöintinsä ja oliko tällöin jo samanaikaisesti olemassa nykyinen lopetettava 231?


Linjat 201 ja 202 lopettivat kun Leppävaaran kaupunkirata aloitti. Linjat 201, 202 ja 204 korvattiin uudella linjalla 205 ja Leppävaaran liityntälinjoilla. Linja 231 on ollut olemassa jo kauan ennen tätä.

----------


## joboo

Linjat 177/MK ja mitä muita niitä kirjaimia olikaan. Tilalle tuli 173

----------


## Tarkastaja

Muistaakohan kukaan milloin 73:n päättäri siirtyi Rautatientorilta Hakaniemeen? Oliko samaan aikaan syksyllä -96 kun h76 lakkautettiin?

----------


## Miska

> Muistaakohan kukaan milloin 73:n päättäri siirtyi Rautatientorilta Hakaniemeen? Oliko samaan aikaan syksyllä -96 kun h76 lakkautettiin?


Tikkurilan kaupunkiradan käyttöönoton yhteydessä 20 vuotta sitten. Tuolloin Koillis-Helsingin linjastossa tapahtui useita muitakin muutoksia

----------


## Prompter

Espoon linjastouudistuksen myötä poistuvat HSL-alueelta seuraavat linjanumerot:

3, 5 ja 10 muusta kuin ratikkaliikenteestä, 11, 12/B, 14B, 19, 21K/V (Espoosta ja Helsingistä), 22, 23V, 24T, 25/A, 27/V/N, 28/B/KB/T/KT/K, 29/T, 46, 65A/N, 66A, 71B/BK, 81V, 82B/K/KB, 96H, 102-110, 121/A/AT..., 122/A, 132/N/NT, 150/A/K, 154/N, 156, 160/K/KT/T, 168, 169, 171A, 194/A, 195/N ja 510/B.

----------


## Miska

> Espoon linjastouudistuksen myötä poistuvat HSL-alueelta seuraavat linjanumerot:
> 
> 3, 5 ja 10 muusta kuin ratikkaliikenteestä, 11, 12/B, 14B, 19, 21K/V (Espoosta ja Helsingistä), 22, 23V, 24T, 25/A, 27/V/N, 28/B/KB/T/KT/K, 29/T, 46, 65A/N, 66A, 71B/BK, 81V, 82B/K/KB, 96H, 102-110, 121/A/AT..., 122/A, 132/N/NT, 150/A/K, 154/N, 156, 160/K/KT/T, 168, 169, 171A, 194/A, 195/N ja 510/B.


5 jäänee vielä käyttöön Keravalle ja 82B Helsinkiin. Myös lähibussit 168 ja 169 kulkevat jatkossakin. 65N puolestaan poistui jo viime vuonna, kun Veräjälaakson yöbussin linjanumeroksi tuli 65 ja reitti muuttui hieman Käpylässä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Espoon linjastouudistuksen myötä poistuvat HSL-alueelta seuraavat linjanumerot:
> 
> 65A/N


Eikös linjanumero 65K poistu myös käytöstä?

----------


## Karosa

> 65A/N


65N poistui jo viime vuoden syksyllä ja kaikki lähdöt ajetaan normi reittiä Rautatientorille tunnuksella 65.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään ei Helsingissä ole enää linjaa 86B.

----------


## Tuomas

Vielä ei taida olla mainittu linjanumeroa 78. Kontulan ja Malmin välisen tynkä-h78:n viimeinen liikennöintipäivä oli perjantaina 17.6.2016.

----------


## jerddu

En tiedä onko joku jo maininnut näitä mutta...

Espoo:
123 Helsinki-Olari (nyk 121)
120 Helsinki-Orion (nyk 107 Suurpeltoon)
105B Helsinki-Olarinluoma-Orion
43 Kivenlahti-Mankkaa-Kauniainen-Järvenperä
43K sama kuin yllä, mutta ajoi Eestinlaakson kautta
35 Matinkylä-Mankkaa-Kauniainen-Leppävaara
35K sama kuin yllä, mutta ajoi Gräsantullin kautta
35V sama kuin yllä, mutta ajoi Matinniityn kautta

----------


## Karosa

> 35V sama kuin yllä, mutta ajoi Matinniityn kautta


Oli juuri päinvastoin, 35 ajoi normi reittiä, käyden Nelikkotie-Matinkartanontie-Matinkatu-Matinkyläntie, kun taas 35V ajoi suoraan Piispansiltaa pitkin Matinkyläntielle.

----------


## Wolde

> Espoon linjastouudistuksen myötä poistuvat HSL-alueelta seuraavat linjanumerot:
> 
> 3, 5 ja 10 muusta kuin ratikkaliikenteestä, 11, 12/B, 14B, 19, 21K/V (Espoosta ja Helsingistä), 22, 23V, 24T, 25/A, 27/V/N, 28/B/KB/T/KT/K, 29/T, 46, 65A/N, 66A, 71B/BK, 81V, 82B/K/KB, 96H, 102-110, 121/A/AT..., 122/A, 132/N/NT, 150/A/K, 154/N, 156, 160/K/KT/T, 168, 169, 171A, 194/A, 195/N ja 510/B.


Kuten myös P10, P11, P12, P13, P14, P20, P21, P40, P41 ja P50 jotka olivat HSL alueen viimeiset palvelulinjat. 😉

----------


## jerddu

> Espoon linjastouudistuksen myötä poistuvat HSL-alueelta seuraavat linjanumerot:
> 
> 3, 5 ja 10 muusta kuin ratikkaliikenteestä, 11, 12/B, 14B, 19, 21K/V (Espoosta ja Helsingistä), 22, 23V, 24T, 25/A, 27/V/N, 28/B/KB/T/KT/K, 29/T, 46, 65A/N, 66A, 71B/BK, 81V, 82B/K/KB, 96H, 102-110, 121/A/AT..., 122/A, 132/N/NT, 150/A/K, 154/N, 156, 160/K/KT/T, 168, 169, 171A, 194/A, 195/N ja 510/B.


Pieni korjaus: 168 ja 169 pysyvät Espoon Keskuksen lähilinjoina

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 03:22 ----------

Keravalle kulki joskus aikoinaan muistaakseni linja 738Z, joka kulki nyk. 738 reittiä Keravalla, mutta meni sinne moottoritietä. Joku varmaan on nämäkin sanonut mutta nyt mieleeni tulleita:
738Z: Hki-Lahdenväylä-Kerava
171A,B(olikohan K:kin) Hki-/Knummi-Siuntio
840,870 jne Hki-Söderkulla-Porvoo
988 Porvoo-Nikkilä-Pornainen-Järvenpää (ehkä jopa Suomen kiertelevin linja)
955 ja 953 surullisen kuuluisat Nurmijärven Kehärata liityntälinjat (Kivistö-Klaukkala ja Kivistö-Nurmijärven kk.)
532 Martinlaakso-Kalajärvi (tulee uudelleen linjalle 532 Matinkylä-Leppävaara)
61 Nissinmäki-Kauklahti (pienkalustolla ajettu liityntälinja) Oli myös 61 Tikkurila-Lentoasema
52 Hämevaara-Otaniemi-Tapiola
1,2,3 Vantaan maaseutulinjat
231 Hki-Hämevaara(ko se oli)
539 Munkkiniemi-Vantaankoski

----------


## tlajunen

> Keravalle kulki joskus aikoinaan muistaakseni linja 738Z, joka kulki nyk. 738 reittiä Keravalla, mutta meni sinne moottoritietä.


Eikös se ollu 733Z? Oli siis 733:n moottoritieversio. Sittemmin 733Z korvaantui 738:lla (kulkien edelleen motaria) ja 733 kulki vielä. Sittemmin 733 lakkautettiin ja sen jälkeen 738 on kokenut muutoksia.

Vai muistanko nyt aivan väärin?

----------


## Resiina

> Eikös se ollu 733Z? Oli siis 733:n moottoritieversio. Sittemmin 733Z korvaantui 738:lla (kulkien edelleen motaria) ja 733 kulki vielä. Sittemmin 733 lakkautettiin ja sen jälkeen 738 on kokenut muutoksia.
> 
> Vai muistanko nyt aivan väärin?


Juuri näin se meni, Sitten oli 733N Nikinmäen kautta, 733A Hyrylään (Lyhyt ikäimen linja) vankilan kautta kulki 733T viikonloppuisin ja 1990-luvun alussa vielä kulki muistaakseni 733K reittiä Helsinki-Vanhakaupumki-Malmin hautausmaa-Honkanummen hautausmaa-Lahdentie-Kerava (eli vanhaa reittiä ajalta ennen lahden motaria)

----------


## jerddu

> Eikös se ollu 733Z? Oli siis 733:n moottoritieversio. Sittemmin 733Z korvaantui 738:lla (kulkien edelleen motaria) ja 733 kulki vielä. Sittemmin 733 lakkautettiin ja sen jälkeen 738 on kokenut muutoksia.
> 
> Vai muistanko nyt aivan väärin?


Niinpä olikin muistin väärin  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

Tänään poistui H45

----------


## fani

h45:den lisäksi poistui myös 62, 65A ja 66A, joista 2 jälkimmäistä lieneekin jo jossain vaiheessa mainittu.

Linjanumero 612 sen sijaan on otettu takaisin käyttöön linjalla Tikkurila-Tammisto

----------


## Tarkastaja

Tietääkö/muistaako kukaan miten taannoisen Helsingin sisäisen linjan 58A reitti poikkesi 58:n reitistä? Milloin linja lakkautettiin?

----------


## Piirka

> Tietääkö/muistaako kukaan miten taannoisen Helsingin sisäisen linjan 58A reitti poikkesi 58:n reitistä? Milloin linja lakkautettiin?


Vuoteen 1995 asti liikennöitiin:
58 Itäkeskus  Munkkivuori
58A Itäkeskus  Meilahden klinikat
58B Itäkeskus  Pasilan asema  Meilahden klinikat

A-linjaa liikennöitiin ruuhkassa ja B-linjaa vain ma-pe iltaisin. Sekä päälinjan että A-linjan reitti kulki Teollisuuskadulta Savonkadun kautta suoraan Nordenskiöldinkadulle. 1995 A-linja siis lakkautettiin ja B-linja alkoi liikennöidä myös ruuhka-aikoina. Vuonna 1996 myös päälinja siirtyi kulkemaan Pasilan aseman kautta.

----------


## Salomaa

En ole varma onko tämä optimaalinen tähän ketjuun, mutta johtunee ainakin osittain muuttuneista linjanumeroista. Mikä järki on siinä että Leppävaaran ympäristössä bussipysäkeille on kiinnitetty pahvilappuja joissa kerrotaan että pysäkkien informaatio saattaa olla väärä ? Ei kö olisi helpompaa laitaa tolppiin samantien voimassa olevat linjanumerot ?

Odotan suurella mielenkiinnolla vastausta, jos joku tietää. Taitaa olla kaikkien selitysten äiti.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Taitaa olla kaikkien selitysten äiti.


Olet oikeammassa kuin luultavasti osasit arvatakaan. Selitys on nimittäin Länsimetro. Koska Länsimetron myöhästymisen myötä Etelä-Espoon linjasto pidettiin (lähes) ennallaan, mutta kuitenkin muun Espoon linjanumeromuutokset tulivat voimaan, pitäisi monella pysäkillä olla linjanumerokilpi mallia sekametelisoppa. Sellaisia ei kuitenkaan valmiina ollut, joten virheitä saattaa (edelleen) olla.

----------


## Johan Näs

> Olet oikeammassa kuin luultavasti osasit arvatakaan. Selitys on nimittäin Länsimetro. Koska Länsimetron myöhästymisen myötä Etelä-Espoon linjasto pidettiin (lähes) ennallaan, mutta kuitenkin muun Espoon linjanumeromuutokset tulivat voimaan, pitäisi monella pysäkillä olla linjanumerokilpi mallia sekametelisoppa. Sellaisia ei kuitenkaan valmiina ollut, joten virheitä saattaa (edelleen) olla.


Juuri tästä on kyse, ja osin myös erilaisista linjakilpien malleista. Espoossahan ei aiemmin ole ollut päreitä vaan yksittäinen linjalevy. Päreet oli pantu tilaukseen kaikille pysäkeille, ja niiden asentaminen oli ehditty eteläisessä Espoossa jo aloittaakin, kun tieto viivästymisestä tuli. Tiukan aikataulun ja myös tiettyjen muiden syiden vuoksi päädyttiin ratkaisuun, jossa pohjoiseen Espooseen asennetaan uudet linjapäreet (koska uudet linjanumerot) ja eteläiseen Espooseen vanhat linjalevyt nippusiteillä jo asennettujen päreiden päälle (koska vanhat linjat ja vanhat linjanumerot). Koska linjastoon kuitenkin tuli yksittäisiä muutoksia ja koska tietyissä keskisen Espoon paikoissa kulkee sekä uusien että vanhojen linjanumeroiden busseja, tässä väliaikaisessa tilanteessa päädyttiin tässä ketjussa kuvattuun julisteratkaisuun.

Länsimetron viivästyminen vaikutti yllättävän moneen juttuun, ja tämä nyt oli niistä yksi. Tilannetta katsottaneen uudestaan, jos lähtökohdat muuttuvat (ts. arviot länsimetroon+liityntälinjastoon siirtymisestä täsmentyvät).

----------


## Salomaa

Eiköhän nyt olisi kuitenkin selittelyjen jälkeen viedä kaikille pysäkeille väliaikainen vaikkapa kevytrakenteisempi ja halvempi kilpi, joka kertoo mitkä bussit pysäkillä pysähtyvät.

----------


## petteri

> Eiköhän nyt olisi kuitenkin selittelyjen jälkeen viedä kaikille pysäkeille väliaikainen vaikkapa kevytrakenteisempi ja halvempi kilpi, joka kertoo mitkä bussit pysäkillä pysähtyvät.


Printattavat isot raskaat muovitarratkin on keksitty ja niille saa kaupasta printtereitä. Sitten tarvitaan enää kätevä henkilö asemoimaan kaikki tarvittavat linjat tarralle ja länttäämään tuollaisen megatarran pysäkkikylttiin. Toki tuo ratkaisu kannattaa korvata myöhemmin tyylikkäämmällä ja kestävämmällä ratkaisulla.

----------


## Salomaa

Nyt JOhan Näs tai joku muu joka tietää, voisi ystävällisesti kertoa meille aktiivisille joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille , mikä Petterin esittämän ratkaisun estää ?

Nyt olemassa oleva ratkaisu kuuluu lähinnä Spede Pasasen ja Pirkka-Pekka Peteliuksen sketseihin. 

Vai mitä :

TAULU 1
tästä kulkee bussi 123

TAULU 2 
taulussa 1 oleva tieto ei välttämättä pidä paikkaansa

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Eiköhän nyt olisi kuitenkin selittelyjen jälkeen viedä kaikille pysäkeille väliaikainen vaikkapa kevytrakenteisempi ja halvempi kilpi, joka kertoo mitkä bussit pysäkillä pysähtyvät.


Muistelen jossain päin Tapiolan seutua nähneeni hiljattain nippusiteillä pysäkkiliuskojen telineeseen kiinnitetyn ison levyn, johon oli tulostettu tällä hetkellä voimassa olevien ja tuon pysäkin kautta kulkevien linjojen "päreet".

Pahoittelen tekstini epämääräisyyttä, mutta kun noilla ei taida olla mitään vakiintuneita tai vielä vähemmän virallisia nimiä...

----------


## Salomaa

> Muistelen jossain päin Tapiolan seutua nähneeni hiljattain nippusiteillä pysäkkiliuskojen telineeseen kiinnitetyn ison levyn, johon oli tulostettu tällä hetkellä voimassa olevien ja tuon pysäkin kautta kulkevien linjojen "päreet".
> 
> Pahoittelen tekstini epämääräisyyttä, mutta kun noilla ei taida olla mitään vakiintuneita tai vielä vähemmän virallisia nimiä...


Vallikalliossa ja Leppävaarankadulla näin tätä Sketsi-viihteeksi paremmin sopivaa infoa , mutta käyn tällä viikolla tarkistamassa. En usko että kukaan tosissaan voisi väittää että tällä "saattaa olla virheitä"-infolinjalla voitaisiin kovin montaa viikkoa jatkaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> En usko että kukaan tosissaan voisi väittää että tällä "saattaa olla virheitä"-infolinjalla voitaisiin kovin montaa viikkoa jatkaa.


Niitä tauluja on näkynyt jo kesästä, eli jatkettu on jo kuukausia.

----------


## Johan Näs

Tätä lienee tosiaan syytä katsoa vielä uudemman kerran vielä loppuvuoden aikana. Alkuperäinen suunnitelma nimittäin oli käsittääkseni se, että keskiseen Espooseen, jossa on uusien ja vanhojen linjanumeroiden päällekkäisyyttä, järjestettäisiin myös tähän väliaikaiseen tilanteeseen oikeaa tietoa osoittavat linjakilvet. Tai sitten olen vain ymmärtänyt väärin. Yhtä kaikki juuri tästä syystä tehtiin näitä (sinänsä naurettavia) "saattaa olla virheitä" -tiedotteita, joita asennettiin etenkin tolppapysäkeille. Tolppapysäkeillä ei olisi ollut mitään muuta tietoa kertoa muuttuneesta tilanteesta. Nykymuotoisten linjakilpien toimitusajat ovat aika pitkiä, ja tuossa tilanteessa oli toimittava kuitenkin kohtalaisen nopeasti.

Petterin esittämä ratkaisu taitaa olla pohtimisen arvoinen, mutta äkkiseltään tulee mieleen pari ongelmaa. Totta kai ne ovat osin ratkaistavissakin.
- Volyymi. Espoossa ja Kauniaisissa taitaa olla yhteensä vähintään toistatuhatta pysäkkiä (riittääkö edes), ja linjakilpien koissa on merkittävää vaihtelua. Tämä vaatisi juuri sen kuuluisan Jonkun tekemään kilvet käsipelillä ja samalla Jonkun osaavan asentamaan ne täsmälleen oikeisiin paikkoihin. Nykyinen linjakilpiprosessi on hyvin pitkälle automatisoitu. Tämä voisi myös vaatia jotain viilaamista alihankkijoiden kanssa tehtyihin sopimuksiin. Nimenomaan se on ongelma, että tämä koskee enemmän tai vähemmän _kaikkia_ eteläisen Espoon pysäkkejä - työ on tilattava kuukausia etukäteen, ja normaalisti tällaiset muutokset sellaisessa ajassa tiedetäänkin. Kun nyt on jouduttu linjaston nytkyttämään parin kuukauden sykleissä, tätä ei ole todettu järkeväksi. Yhden julisteen asentaminen valmiiseen julistekaappiin on täysin eri luokan toimenpide kuin pysäkkikilpien kanssa säätäminen, vaikka ei nuo julisteasennuksetkaan ihan yhdessä yössä tapahdu.
- Viranomaisvaatimukset. Pysäkillä on oltava pysäkin liikennemerkki, että bussi voi siinä pysähtyä, ja liikennemerkin tulee olla tietyllä tavalla heijastava. Tämä ei suoraan liity mainittuun tarra-asiaan, mutta voi joissain tapauksissa liittyä. Asia joka tapauksessa tuli vastaan, kun harkitsimme linjakilpien huputtamista hätäratkaisuna. Siihen ei kuitenkaan menty.

Espoossa taisi myös tässä kesken prosessin vaihtua myös pysäkki-infoa pysäkeille vievä alihankkija, mikäli nyt ihan oikein muistan. Pitää kysellä tästä ja muista jutuista vielä erikseen infrapuolelta.

Täällä HSL:ssä muuten perustetaan vuodenvaihteen organisaatiomuutoksen yhteydessä erillinen matkustajainformaatiotiimi, johon tulen itsekin kuulumaan. Toivottavasti sillä saataisiin myös tähän asiaan vähän lisäselvyyttä ja matkustajainfon kokonaiskuvaa selkeämmäksi. Nythän nämä asiat ovat olleet infrapuolen ja tiedotuksen hallussa vähän tilanteesta riippuen.

----------


## citybus

Sitä on aina välillä kuvitellut, että HSL on matkustajia varten eikä niin, että matkustajat ovat HSL:ää varten. On selvää, että linjapäreet ja muu informaatio maksavat, mutta kyllä sen silti tulisi olla aina ehdottomasti ajantasaista. 

Pysäkkejä on tuhansia, se on aivan totta, mutta mitä sitten? Informaation tarvitsijoita on satoja tuhansia. 

Oli selitys mikä hyvänsä, länsimetro, heinäsirkkojen parvi tai jokin muu, olisi HSL:n tullut laskeutua norsunluutornistaan laittamaan Espoon informaatio kuntoon. On käsittämätöntä, että kun samanaikaisesti laitetaan koko kaupungin linjanumerointi uusiksi, pysäkki-informaatiota ei saada millään ajankohtaiseksi. 

Minulla on ehdotus: laittakaa nyt hyvänen aika edes pysäkkikatoksissa oleviin infotauluihin aakolmonen; vaikkapa tähän malliin:

TÄLLÄ PYSÄKILLÄ PYSÄHTYVÄT LINJAT

218
235
237

Pahoittelemme Länsimetron viivästymisen keskeyttämää pysäkki-informaation saattamista ajantasaiseksi. 

Tai jotain sellaista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tätä lienee tosiaan syy......................ksi. Nythän nämä asiat ovat olleet infrapuolen ja tiedotuksen hallussa vähän tilanteesta riippuen.


Eli puolustat sitä että on pakko jatkaa nykyisellä sekoittavan ja arvauspolitikkaan perustuvan informaation linjalla.

----------


## Johan Näs

> Eli puolustat sitä että on pakko jatkaa nykyisellä sekoittavan ja arvauspolitikkaan perustuvan informaation linjalla.


Ei ollut tarkoitus puolustella (vaikka nyt kun uudestaan luen, se vaikuttikin vähän siltä), vaan avoimesti kertoa, mistä tässä nyt on kyse ja miksi HSL:n touhu näyttää "maastossa" siltä kuin se näyttää. Kiitän kaikkia keskusteluun osallistuneita ideoista, yritetään saada niitä myös käyttöön. Voin sanoa suoraan, että ennen HSL-aikojani en olisi uskonut, millainen härdelli kaikkeen voikaan liittyä.

Pysäkki-informaation uusimisessa menee yleensä noin kaksi kuukautta asennuksineen, mittavissa tapauksissa vähän pidempäänkin. Rahalla tietysti saisi ja hevosella pääsisi, mutta normaalitilanteessa tämä riittää oikein hyvin. Suuret linjasto- ja linjanumeromuutokset ovat yleensä kuukausia etukäteen täsmällisesti tiedossa. Niin nytkin, kunnes sitten yhtäkkiä eivät olleetkaan. Meidät yllätettiin ihan täysin housut kintuissa kesäkuussa.

Menee jossitteluksi, mutta nämä kesä-heinäkuussa tehdyt inforatkaisut eivät nyt ehkä olleet ihan täysosuma. Se oli kuitenkin senhetkisillä tiedoilla parasta, mihin kykenimme. Esimerkiksi Pohjois-Espoon linjanumerouudistusta olisi voitu lykätä, jolloin tämän ristiriitaisen julisteinfon tarve olisi varmaan vähentynyt reilusti yli puolella. Liikaa systeemilähtöistä ajattelua, ehkä.

Nyt saatan taas laittaa selittely- ja puolusteluvaihteen päälle (pahoittelut siitä), mutta täytyy muistaa, että tämä oli poikkeustilanne. Vantaan linjastouudistus 2015 meni tämän osalta suunnitellusti, ja Espoossa oltiin matkalla samaan kunnes koitti kesäkuun kymmenes. Toinen huomionarvoinen asia on, että emme ole saaneet Espoon infoista mitenkään erityisen paljon palautetta. Siksi ne ehkä ovatkin jääneet vähän taustalle, epäakuuteiksi.

Mutta pakko on pystyä parempaan. En ole itse ehtinyt tehdä mitään Espooseen liittyvää näiden viestien lisäksi, mutta hyvä että tämä tuli nyt puheeksi. Lisätään listalle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:36 ----------

Vielä jatkoksi, että Espoon linjakilvet on nyt ilmeisesti saatu asennettua (Etelä-Espoon tapauksessa niin, että uusien kilpien päälle on nippusiteillä kiinnitetty vielä vanhat). Ja jos näin on, niin nämä "saattaa olla virheitä" -laput ovat ainakin Leppävaaran ympäristössä täysin tarpeettomia. Täytynee jossain vaiheessa käydä omin silmin katsomassa, missä mennään.

----------


## QS6

Asian vierestä: foorumimme jäsen on täällä meille avoimesti selittämässä miksi asiat ovat pysäkki-infon suhteen niin kuin ovat. 

Kohdellaan häntä foorumin jäsenenä; ei työnantajansa edustajana. HSL:llä on omat palautekanavat ja keskustelupalstat, joilla saa HSL:n virallisia vastauksia. 

Mielestäni jlf:n kaltainen foorumi on yksityishenkilöiden välistä keskustelua varten, eikä kenenkään tarvitse täällä kirjoitella duuni-identiteetillään tai olla vastuussa työnantajansa tekemisistä ja tekemättä jättämisistä.

----------


## Salomaa

"En mää täs syyllistä kaippa Lahtista ja linjakilppi mä kaippa !"
Se tässä nyt onkin kiinnostavinta että pysäkillä kerrotaan mitä busseja siihen pysähtyy. Maallikko ajattelee että se voidaan kertoa. Siksi käyn itsekin katsomassa Leppävaarankadut ja Vallikallion pysäkeillä, kuinka minua opastetaan. 
Olen satunnainen foorumin käyttäjä enkä tule pohtineeksi kuka missäkin roolissa ja missä tarkoituksessa kirjoittaa. Nyt keskustelumme häiritsi kolmatta osapuolta. Lopputuloshan oli hyvä.

----------


## MJG

> Asian vierestä: foorumimme jäsen on täällä meille avoimesti selittämässä miksi asiat ovat pysäkki-infon suhteen niin kuin ovat. 
> 
> Kohdellaan häntä foorumin jäsenenä; ei työnantajansa edustajana. HSL:llä on omat palautekanavat ja keskustelupalstat, joilla saa HSL:n virallisia vastauksia. 
> 
> Mielestäni jlf:n kaltainen foorumi on yksityishenkilöiden välistä keskustelua varten, eikä kenenkään tarvitse täällä kirjoitella duuni-identiteetillään tai olla vastuussa työnantajansa tekemisistä ja tekemättä jättämisistä.


Jep. Ei myöskään ole HSL:n operatiivisen tason henkilön vika, että putiikin johto suunnittelee operaatioitaan tavalla, jota usein luonnehditaan itärajan taakse viittaavalla ilmaisulla. 

Pysäkki-info on tyypillisesti sellainen asia, että sen laajamittaiseenkaan päivittämiseen ei saisi kulua yhtä viikonloppua enempää. Nythän sitä suunniteltiin tehtävän kuukausikaupalla, pikkuhiljaa. Olen aivan varma siitä, että kohtuullista setelinippua heiluttamalla on mahdollista mobilisoida vaikkapa sata kappaletta kahden hengen teekkaripartioita vaihtamaan laput käden käänteessä.

Se, että HSL tuli asiassa yllätetyksi housut nilkoissa, johtuu ennen kaikkea HSL:n johdon uskomattomasta naiiviudesta. Uskotaan, että länsimetro lähtee liikkeelle vuotta aiemmin ilmoitettuna päivänä ilman mitään siirtymäkautta, eikä tehdä viiveiden varalle minkäänlaista varasuunnitelmaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> J.... Olen aivan varma siitä, että kohtuullista setelinippua heiluttamalla on mahdollista mobilisoida vaikkapa sata kappaletta kahden hengen teekkaripartioita vaihtamaan laput käden käänteessä.
> 
> .....


Luova ja nopea ratkaisu vaikka tilanne on poikkeava. Tervettä maalaisjärkeä saa käyttää. Juuri tuota tarkoitin tai jotain vastaavaa.

----------


## Johan Näs

Hyvää keskustelua, ei siinä mitään. Totta on, että olen täällä ensisijaisesti foorumin jäsenenä (tunnarit luotu 2007), en työnantajani edustajana (työsuhde alkanut 2015), mutta selväähän on, että nämä roolit sotkeutuvat. Olen hyvinkin monesta jutusta kanssanne samaa mieltä, mutta en yksinkertaisesti voi vaikuttaa kaikkeen. Mutta noille Espoon julisteille ja "saattaa olla virheitä" -nippusidevirityksille voisin kyllä tehdä jotain. On laajemman keskustelun aihe, millaisia asennusaikatauluja HSL:n pitäisi tulevaisuudessa pysäkki-infonsa viejiltä vaatia. Kaksi kuukautta on minustakin aika pitkä aika, mutta en tiedä aiheesta kaikkea. Tähän liittyvät kilpailutukset ja sopimukset, kuten vähän kaikkeen julkiseen touhuun, ja se asettaa omat rajansa nopeille ja luoville ratkaisuille. Niihin pitäisi kyllä pyrkiä.

Mitä muuten länsimetro-kuvioihin ja mainittuun naiiviuteen tulee, niin siitä asiasta uskoisin kyllä otetun opiksi. Tuskin kukaan haluaa sitä viime kesän tilannetta täälläkään enää uudestaan kokea.

----------


## 339-DF

> Asian vierestä: foorumimme jäsen on täällä meille avoimesti selittämässä miksi asiat ovat pysäkki-infon suhteen niin kuin ovat. 
> 
> Kohdellaan häntä foorumin jäsenenä; ei työnantajansa edustajana. HSL:llä on omat palautekanavat ja keskustelupalstat, joilla saa HSL:n virallisia vastauksia. 
> 
> Mielestäni jlf:n kaltainen foorumi on yksityishenkilöiden välistä keskustelua varten, eikä kenenkään tarvitse täällä kirjoitella duuni-identiteetillään tai olla vastuussa työnantajansa tekemisistä ja tekemättä jättämisistä.


En nyt ollenkaan ymmärrä näkökulmaasi. Kansainvälisillä foorumeilla on tavanomaista, että yritysten edustajat ovat mukana keskustelussa ja valottavat asioita sen mukaan mitä pystyvät. Suomessa sellainen ei yleensä ole tapana, mutta miksei voisi olla?

Minä ainakin arvostan kovasti sitä, että Johan valottaa ratkaisujen taustoja ja kertoo niistä myös HSL:n näkökulmasta. Se lisää ymmärrystä puolin ja toisin, vaikka itse asia ei muuttuisikaan (ainakaan heti). En myöskään koe, että kukaan meistä olisi syyllistänyt Johania henkilökohtaisesti siitä, että joku asia olisi huonosti hoidettu. Tietysti kritiikki kohdistuu organisaatioon, ei henkilöön. Salomaalla on tuo oma, jankuttava ja mariseva tyylinsä, johon me ollaan aika hyvin totuttu.




> Se, että HSL tuli asiassa yllätetyksi housut nilkoissa, johtuu ennen kaikkea HSL:n johdon uskomattomasta naiiviudesta. Uskotaan, että länsimetro lähtee liikkeelle vuotta aiemmin ilmoitettuna päivänä ilman mitään siirtymäkautta, eikä tehdä viiveiden varalle minkäänlaista varasuunnitelmaa.


Länsimetron viivästyminen on taatusti tullut HSL:n tiedotukselle aidosti yllätyksenä. Noin yleisesti ottaen tiedotus- ja viestintäyksikkö on siitä jännä paikka, että toisin kuin usein ajatellaan, se tietää yrityksessä, tai tässä tapauksessa kuntayhtymässä, kaikkein vähiten kaikista asioista. Työntekijät ovat tiedotuksen ammattilaisia, eivät liikenne- tai aikataulusuunnittelijoita, tuotepäälliköitä, myyntijohtajia ym. He tietävät sen, mitä heille kerrotaan ja hoitavat sen tiedon asianmukaisen välittämisen yleisölle sillä tavalla, että viesti menee mahdollisimman hyvin perille.

Liikennepuolella tietysti toivoisi olevan sen verran ymmärrystä, että viivästyminen on oivallettu hyvissä ajoin. Minä maallikkoharrastajana olin tietoinen siitä valistuneen arvauksen ja parin keskustelun pohjalta jo viime vuoden marraskuussa, joten jos HSL:n liikennesuunnittelu ei sitä hiffannut, niin se olisi jo pahempi homma. Vuoropuhelua HSL:n sisällä varmaan pitäisi kehittää niin, että tiedotusyksikkö olisi paremmin tilanteen tasalla. Toisaalta, jos Kokkinen on viime metreillä vakuutellut että se liikenne alkaa, eikä tiedotusväki ole ollut tietoinen siitä kuinka monipuolisesti ammattitaidoton Kokkinen on, niin häntä on varmaan uskottu eikä siitä oikein voi ketään moittiakaan.

Sitten on vielä se, että kun viivästystieto vihdoin tuli, niin varmaan eri osapuolilla oli käsitys kohtuullisen lyhyestä viivästyksestä. Ei kannattanut panostaa päreiden takaisinvaihtoon. Nyt, kun voinee olettaa että viive on yhteensä ainakin vuoden luokkaa, päreiden takaisinvaihto pitäisi jo tehdä.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> 
> Vielä jatkoksi, että Espoon linjakilvet on nyt ilmeisesti saatu asennettua (Etelä-Espoon tapauksessa niin, että uusien kilpien päälle on nippusiteillä kiinnitetty vielä vanhat). Ja jos näin on, niin nämä "saattaa olla virheitä" -laput ovat ainakin Leppävaaran ympäristössä täysin tarpeettomia. Täytynee jossain vaiheessa käydä omin silmin katsomassa, missä mennään.


Leppävaarankadulla GLO-hotellia vastapäätä olevalla pysäkillä on tämä kuuluisa nippusideviritys, jonka tekstissä tosiaan lukee: "Linjakilvissä saattaa olla virheitä". Kävin katsomassa tilanteen tänään torstaina 17.11. klo 19:30. Kyseisellä pysäkillä vielä pysähtyy useampi linja. Entinen linja 237, onkohan nykyään 201. Monella sen linjan käyttäjällä ei ole älypuhelinta eikä muutenkaan kiinnostusta netin kautta katsoa aikatauluja.

----------


## MJG

> Länsimetron viivästyminen on taatusti tullut HSL:n tiedotukselle aidosti yllätyksenä. Noin yleisesti ottaen tiedotus- ja viestintäyksikkö on siitä jännä paikka, että toisin kuin usein ajatellaan, se tietää yrityksessä, tai tässä tapauksessa kuntayhtymässä, kaikkein vähiten kaikista asioista. Työntekijät ovat tiedotuksen ammattilaisia, eivät liikenne- tai aikataulusuunnittelijoita, tuotepäälliköitä, myyntijohtajia ym. He tietävät sen, mitä heille kerrotaan ja hoitavat sen tiedon asianmukaisen välittämisen yleisölle sillä tavalla, että viesti menee mahdollisimman hyvin perille.


Niin, entä sitten? Väitehän kuuluu, että HSL:n johto on ollut uskomattoman naiivi ja uskomattomassa naiiviudessaan jättänyt kaikki varajärjestelyt teettämättä. Sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, kuinka hyvin tai huonosti HSL hoitaa tiedotuksensa.

----------


## Zambo

> Väitehän kuuluu, että HSL:n johto on ollut uskomattoman naiivi ja uskomattomassa naiiviudessaan jättänyt kaikki varajärjestelyt teettämättä.


Mitenhän sitten olisi kommentoitu johdon toimia, jos metro olisi alkanut ajallaan, kuten heille olisi informoitu ja kaikki olisikin toiminut erinomaisesti. 70 bussia kuljettajineen olisi seissyt tyhjän panttina odottamassa mahdollisia ongelmia johon oli varauduttu?

----------


## Koge

> Mitenhän sitten olisi kommentoitu johdon toimia, jos metro olisi alkanut ajallaan, kuten heille olisi informoitu ja kaikki olisikin toiminut erinomaisesti. 70 bussia kuljettajineen olisi seissyt tyhjän panttina odottamassa mahdollisia ongelmia johon oli varauduttu?


Välillä tuntuu, että joukkoliikennehankkeiden päättäjiltä vaaditaan ennustajanlahjoja. Länsimetrossakin ongelmana oli liian optimistinen aikataulu, ja nythän aikataulua ei voida ollenkaan antaa, koska se on yhteiskoekäyttöjen onnistumisesta riippuvainen.

Mitä Espoon väliaikaisiin nippusidevirityksiin tulee, vaikka ne kieltämättä ovatkin melkoinen purkkaviritelmä niin mielestäni ne ajavat asiansa länsimetron käynnistymiseen saakka eikä ainakaan Etelä-Espoossa ole noita "saattaa olla virheitä" -lappusia enää näkynyt.

----------


## MJG

> Mitenhän sitten olisi kommentoitu johdon toimia, jos metro olisi alkanut ajallaan, kuten heille olisi informoitu ja kaikki olisikin toiminut erinomaisesti. 70 bussia kuljettajineen olisi seissyt tyhjän panttina odottamassa mahdollisia ongelmia johon oli varauduttu?


No, käytettiinkö tätä 70 auton varasuunnitelmaa? No ei. Koska se oli viime hetkellä kokoon raavittuna kelvoton.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> Mitä Espoon väliaikaisiin nippusidevirityksiin tulee, vaikka ne kieltämättä ovatkin melkoinen purkkaviritelmä niin mielestäni ne ajavat asiansa länsimetron käynnistymiseen saakka eikä ainakaan Etelä-Espoossa ole noita "saattaa olla virheitä" -lappusia enää näkynyt.


Pysäkillä on annettava oikea informaatio. Leppävaarankadulla on purkkaviritelmä. Länsimetron käynnistymisen ajankohtaa ei tiedetä. Paras ja ainoa oikea ratkaisu on viedä pysäkeille ajantasainen informaatio. Ei sille mitään esteitä ole.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Toinen huomionarvoinen asia on, että emme ole saaneet Espoon infoista mitenkään erityisen paljon palautetta. Siksi ne ehkä ovatkin jääneet vähän taustalle, epäakuuteiksi.


Nuo saattaa olla virheitä -laput ovat saattaneet hyvinkin vähentää palautteen määrää, ja se lienee ollut ihan hyvä asia.




> Vielä jatkoksi, että Espoon linjakilvet on nyt ilmeisesti saatu asennettua (Etelä-Espoon tapauksessa niin, että uusien kilpien päälle on nippusiteillä kiinnitetty vielä vanhat). Ja jos näin on, niin nämä "saattaa olla virheitä" -laput ovat ainakin Leppävaaran ympäristössä täysin tarpeettomia. Täytynee jossain vaiheessa käydä omin silmin katsomassa, missä mennään.


Ulkomuistista en osaa heittää, mutta muistelisin nähneeni Tapiolan seudulla pysäkkikilpiä, joissa on vain uudet linjat. Pitänee käydä katselemassa. Lisäksi joillakin pysäkeillä on ongelmana nippusideviritelmän yksipuoleisuus: Toisella puolen kylttiä näkyy vain uudet linjat.

Onko siis niin, että tässä vaiheessa kannattaakin jo lähettää palautetta, jos linjakilpi ei vastaa nykyhetken tilannetta?




> Mitä Espoon väliaikaisiin nippusidevirityksiin tulee, vaikka ne kieltämättä ovatkin melkoinen purkkaviritelmä niin mielestäni ne ajavat asiansa länsimetron käynnistymiseen saakka eikä ainakaan Etelä-Espoossa ole noita "saattaa olla virheitä" -lappusia enää näkynyt.


Kyllä niitä vielä joillakin pysäkeillä on, mutta osalta ovat kadonneet (tuuli vienyt?).

----------


## Koge

> Pysäkillä on annettava oikea informaatio. Leppävaarankadulla on purkkaviritelmä. Länsimetron käynnistymisen ajankohtaa ei tiedetä. Paras ja ainoa oikea ratkaisu on viedä pysäkeille ajantasainen informaatio. Ei sille mitään esteitä ole.


Toki olen samaa mieltä siitä, että pysäkillä tulisi olla oikea informaatio. Ilmeisesti ongelma on suurempi Leppävaaran seudulla kuin täällä Tapiolassa, jossa linjanumerot pysyivät kutakuinkin ennallaan ja nippusideviritelmissä on tästä syystä pääosin oikea informaatio.




> Ulkomuistista en osaa heittää, mutta muistelisin nähneeni Tapiolan seudulla pysäkkikilpiä, joissa on vain uudet linjat. Pitänee käydä katselemassa. Lisäksi joillakin pysäkeillä on ongelmana nippusideviritelmän yksipuoleisuus: Toisella puolen kylttiä näkyy vain uudet linjat.


Ainakin syysliikenteen alussa noita pelkkiä uusia kilpiä vielä näkyi, nyt en enää muista nähneeni, mutta liikkumisenikin on vähentynyt syksyn ja talven myötä. Espoon vanhat linjakyltithän olivat Vantaan ja Helsingin sijaan yksipuoleisia, joten peittoon jää vain tyhjä puoli, vaikka toki kahdenlaisen informaation näkyminen voi hämmentää.

----------


## Johan Näs

> Ainakin syysliikenteen alussa noita pelkkiä uusia kilpiä vielä näkyi, nyt en enää muista nähneeni, mutta liikkumisenikin on vähentynyt syksyn ja talven myötä. Espoon vanhat linjakyltithän olivat Vantaan ja Helsingin sijaan yksipuoleisia, joten peittoon jää vain tyhjä puoli, vaikka toki kahdenlaisen informaation näkyminen voi hämmentää.


Jotenkin näin se tosiaan meni, minäkään en ollut ihan ytimessä tätä prosessia seuraamassa. Uusien kilpien asennukset olivat jo hyvässä vauhdissa, kun tieto länsimetron liityntälinjaston viivästymisestä tuli, ja koska parin viikon jälkeen Etelä-Espoon linjasto päädyttiin yksittäisiä poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta säilyttämään nykyisellään, päätettiin laittaa vanhat kilvet pysäkeille ja julisteisiin info siitä, mitkä linjat ovat lakanneet kulkemasta. Kaikkea ei ihan ehditty tehdä syysliikenteen alkuun mennessä, mutta ainakin Espoon eteläosan pitäisi nyt olla tosiaan juuri mainitulla tolalla. Linjakilpien yksipuolisuus tunnistettiin ongelmaksi, ja muistan olleeni asiasta kesällä itse vähän huolestunut. Mutta tavanomaisella katospysäkillä se nyt ei sitten näyttänytkään niin pahalta, kun kilven luonteva katsomissuunta on "etupuolelta". Tolppapysäkeillä oli toki toinen tilanne.

Mitä tulee ei-Etelä-Espooseen, niin voi jälkiviisastella ainakin sillä, että asiakasystävällisintä olisi ehkä ollut jättää Pohjois-Espoon linjanumerouudistus hyllylle odottamaan länsimetron liityntälinjaston käyttöönottoa. Sitä en tietysti osaa sanoa, mitä tämä olisi vaatinut järjestelmältä, mutta olen vähän taipuvainen olemaan sitä koulukuntaa, jossa järjestelmä lähtökohtaisesti pitää taivuttaa asiakkaan tarpeisiin. Jos se siis mitenkään järkevästi on mahdollista. Nyt oli vähän haasteellista kustomoida infotuotteita Espoon eri pysäkeille, kun osa numeroista muuttui ja osa ei, ja näistä muutoksista (ja Etelä-Espoon linjojen muuttumattomuudesta) oli kuitenkin pakko jollain lailla pystyä kertomaan myös ulkoilmassa.

Osalla pysäkeistä kesällä asennettu materiaali on tosiaan alkanut haalistua, osaa on vandalisoitu ja osalla on toki voinut tapahtua ihan puhtaita asennus- tai suunnitteluvirheitä. Niistä en tähän hätään osaa sanoa tarkemmin.

----------


## Salomaa

Voinko minä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä odottaa että Leppävaaran ympäristössä ja muuallakin olisi ajantasainen pysäkki-informaatio vaikkapa kuukauden sisällä ?

----------


## Salomaa

Ajelu linjalla 201 kertoo jotakin tilanteesta. Helsingin puolella tyylikkäästi linjakilvet kohdallaan ja aina kaksipuoleisia. Sitten Espoon puolella pysäkeillä E1145 ja E1147 kerrotaan linjoista 201 sekä 201B, mutta kuitenkin nämä kaksi pysäkkiä varustettu myös nippisidevirityksillä.

Pysäkillä E1969 kerrotaan linjasta 237 eikä mukana ole nippusideinformaatiota. Lopuilla sitten löytyikin linjan 201 kilvet molemminpuolisin merkinnöin.

Viestiketjun nimihän on Poistuneita linjanumeroita, yksi löytyi, jos se on vahingossa jäänyt vaihtamatta, niin siihenkin lähiaikoina tullee uusi kilpi.  Kotikallion pääovella tulin pohtineeksi että voisiko yleensä bussilinjaa numeroida suunnan mukaan. Siellähän on kaksi 201:n kilpeä, jolloin pitää lukea myös määränpää.

----------


## Salomaa

Nyt myös Leppävaarankadulla on uudet kaksipuoliset päreet. Nippusiteet on vielä muistona, mutta kuuluisa infopahvi on irti.  En tiedä vaikuttiko keskustelumme, mutta hieno homma joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Vielä jatkoksi, että Espoon linjakilvet on nyt ilmeisesti saatu asennettua (Etelä-Espoon tapauksessa niin, että uusien kilpien päälle on nippusiteillä kiinnitetty vielä vanhat). Ja jos näin on, niin nämä "saattaa olla virheitä" -laput ovat ainakin Leppävaaran ympäristössä täysin tarpeettomia. Täytynee jossain vaiheessa käydä omin silmin katsomassa, missä mennään.


Espoonlahdessa näkee edelleen kilpiä, joissa mainostetaan linjoja 168K-199K. Aiotaankohan näille tehdä mitään?

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ajelu linjalla 201 kertoo jotakin tilanteesta. Helsingin puolella tyylikkäästi linjakilvet kohdallaan ja aina kaksipuoleisia. Sitten Espoon puolella pysäkeillä E1145 ja E1147 kerrotaan linjoista 201 sekä 201B, mutta kuitenkin nämä kaksi pysäkkiä varustettu myös nippisidevirityksillä.
> 
> Pysäkillä E1969 kerrotaan linjasta 237 eikä mukana ole nippusideinformaatiota. Lopuilla sitten löytyikin linjan 201 kilvet molemminpuolisin merkinnöin.
> 
> Viestiketjun nimihän on Poistuneita linjanumeroita, yksi löytyi, jos se on vahingossa jäänyt vaihtamatta, niin siihenkin lähiaikoina tullee uusi kilpi.  Kotikallion pääovella tulin pohtineeksi että voisiko yleensä bussilinjaa numeroida suunnan mukaan. Siellähän on kaksi 201:n kilpeä, jolloin pitää lukea myös määränpää.


Noh, kyllä linja 237 löytyy vielä Helsingin puolisista linjapäreistäkin. Ainakin Pajamäentie -pysäkiltä Pajamäen suuntaan ajettaessa (H1597).

----------


## APH

Mikä funktio linjalla 68x oli? Esiintyy vielä Google street viewissä.

----------


## KriZuu

> Mikä funktio linjalla 68x oli? Esiintyy vielä Google street viewissä.


X-tunnuksella liikennöitiin ruuhka-aikaan Rautatientorilta Latokartanoon Kurvin kautta ja suoraan Lahdenväylää pitkin. Perusreitti kulki tällöin vielä Arabian lisäksi Sörnäisten rantatien kautta. 68X lakkautettiin talviaikataulujen tultua voimaan 2012, jolloin perusreitti siirrettiin kulkemaan Kurvin kautta, mutta Arabian osuus jäi edelleen olemaan. Nyt tuoreimman Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelman mukaan tarkoituksena on siirtää reitti Arabiasta Lahdenväylälle elokuussa 2017.

----------


## APH

> X-tunnuksella liikennöitiin ruuhka-aikaan Rautatientorilta Latokartanoon Kurvin kautta ja suoraan Lahdenväylää pitkin. Perusreitti kulki tällöin vielä Sörnäisten rantatien ja Arabian kautta. 68X lakkautettiin talviaikataulujen tultua voimaan 2012, jolloin perusreitti siirrettiin kulkemaan Kurvin kautta, mutta Arabian osuus jäi edelleen olemaan. Nyt tuoreimman Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelman mukaan tarkoituksena on siirtää reitti Arabiasta Lahdenväylälle elokuussa 2017.


Ahaa, tämmöinen järjestely. Päivittäin joudun linjaa käyttämään keskustan suuntaan ja takaisin ja entistä usemmin vaihdan sitten 79+metro yhdistelmään, kun tuo 68 on niin hidas ruuhkassa. Kelpaisi nytkin Lahdenväylää kulkeva linja kyllä.
Harmi, ettei tuo uuden linjastosuunnitelman 68 hyppää Lahdenväylälle suoraan Viikin Prismalta, vaan menee sinne 57 reitin mukaisesti.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ahaa, tämmöinen järjestely. Päivittäin joudun linjaa käyttämään keskustan suuntaan ja takaisin ja entistä usemmin vaihdan sitten 79+metro yhdistelmään, kun tuo 68 on niin hidas ruuhkassa. Kelpaisi nytkin Lahdenväylää kulkeva linja kyllä.
> Harmi, ettei tuo uuden linjastosuunnitelman 68 hyppää Lahdenväylälle suoraan Viikin Prismalta, vaan menee sinne 57 reitin mukaisesti.


Viikin ja Latokartanon alueelta tosin pääsee nopeimmin keskustaan joko bussin ja junan tai bussin ja metron yhdistelmällä, vaikka 68 ajaisikin Lahdenväylälle Viikin liittymästä. Ruuhka-aikaan esimerkiksi Von Daehnin kadun ensimmäiselle talolle pääsee peräti 12 minuuttia nopeammin metron ja bussin yhdistelmällä kuin linjalla 68. Nopeutukset hyödyttää niitä, jotka eivät mene keskustaan tai preferoivat voimakkaasti vaihdottomuutta.

----------


## citybus

> Viikin ja Latokartanon alueelta tosin pääsee nopeimmin keskustaan joko bussin ja junan tai bussin ja metron yhdistelmällä, vaikka 68 ajaisikin Lahdenväylälle Viikin liittymästä. Ruuhka-aikaan esimerkiksi Von Daehnin kadun ensimmäiselle talolle pääsee peräti 12 minuuttia nopeammin metron ja bussin yhdistelmällä kuin linjalla 68. Nopeutukset hyödyttää niitä, jotka eivät mene keskustaan tai preferoivat voimakkaasti vaihdottomuutta.


Vielä kun se 506 saataisiin jatkettua Myllypuron metroasemalle Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelman mukaisesti. Linjastosuunnitelman mukaan linja piti jatkaa sinne "katuyhteyden valmistuttua"; katuyhteys on nyt valmis ja pysäkkitolpatkin paikallaan, linjaa vaan ei kuulu.

Eikä sitä oltu myöskään huomiotu vuoden 2017-2018 liikennöintisuunnitelmassa. Onko 506:n jatkosta Myllypuroon luovuttu?

----------


## hana

> Vielä kun se 506 saataisiin jatkettua Myllypuron metroasemalle Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelman mukaisesti. Linjastosuunnitelman mukaan linja piti jatkaa sinne "katuyhteyden valmistuttua"; katuyhteys on nyt valmis ja pysäkkitolpatkin paikallaan, linjaa vaan ei kuulu.
> 
> Eikä sitä oltu myöskään huomiotu vuoden 2017-2018 liikennöintisuunnitelmassa. Onko 506:n jatkosta Myllypuroon luovuttu?


Kyllä se 506 jatkaa Myllypuroon ensi syksystä alkaen. Kuten eräässä toisessa ketjussa oli mainittu niin tuossa äskettäin ilmestyneessä liikennöintisuunnitelmassa ei ole jo aikaisemmin päätettyjä muutoksia.

----------


## citybus

> Kyllä se 506 jatkaa Myllypuroon ensi syksystä alkaen. Kuten eräässä toisessa ketjussa oli mainittu niin tuossa äskettäin ilmestyneessä liikennöintisuunnitelmassa ei ole jo aikaisemmin päätettyjä muutoksia.


Liikennöintisuunnitelman sivulla 6 todetaan seuraavaa:




> Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelman vaikutukset linjastoon
> 
> Koillis-Helsingin bussilinjasto muuttuu (HSL:n hallituksen päätös 26.5.2015, § 87) Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelman mukaiseksi syysliikenteen 2017 alussa. Linjastomuutokset ovat olleet kom-mentoitavina jo linjastosuunnitelmatyön yhteydessä talvella 20142015, joten niistä ei enää tässä vaiheessa pyydetä palautetta. Samassa yhteydessä joidenkin linjojen linjanumero muuttuu. Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelma vaikuttaa seuraavien nykyisten linjojen reitteihin: 68, 69, 70(T), 71(V), 72(N), 74(N), 75, 75A, 76A/B, 76N, 77, 77A, 79 ja 554(K).


Tuossa linjaa 506 ei ole mainittu, ehkä se on unohtunut? Kilpailutuksessahan reitiksi toki mainittiin Myllypuro (M) - Meilahti.

----------


## pehkonen

Toisaalta linjan 506 linjakortissa https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...jakortit_0.pdf sanotaan myös: "*Infrastruktuuri*: Myllypuron päätepysäkki sijoittuu metroasemalle. Päätepysäkin läheisyyteen on suunnitteilla kiertoliittymä, jossa bussi voi kääntyä. Kiertoliittymä ei kuitenkaan toteudu vielä linjan 506 reitin jatkuessa Myllypuroon, joten alkuvaiheessa linja voi Latokartanosta Myllypuroon päin ajaa Kehä I:n kautta Kivikon ja Myllypuron liittymien välin. Tällöin bussin ei tarvitse kääntyä ympäri Myllypurossa." 

Sivulla sanotaan https://www.hsl.fi/linjastosuunnitel...stosuunnitelma " Länsimetron liityntälinjastosuunnitelman mukaisesti nykyinen linja 506 jaetaan kahtia vuonna 2016 ja linjatunnuksella 506 liikennöidään osuutta ViikkiMeilahti. Linjan 506 reittiä jatketaan Viikistä Latokartanonkaaren kautta Myllypuroon."

----------


## LimoSWN

> Espoonlahdessa näkee edelleen kilpiä, joissa mainostetaan linjoja 168K-199K. Aiotaankohan näille tehdä mitään?


Älä nyt sitä toivo.  Espoonlahdessa löytyy vielä kyltti, jossa on 149Y.

----------


## pehkonen

> Älä nyt sitä toivo.  Espoonlahdessa löytyy vielä kyltti, jossa on 149Y.


Ja Töölöstä löytyy kyltti, jossa mainostetaan linjaa 551N.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Ja Töölöstä löytyy kyltti, jossa mainostetaan linjaa 551N.


Näitä 551N-kylttejä löytyy myös Rautatiekadulta ja Otaniemestä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Näitä 551N-kylttejä löytyy myös Rautatiekadulta ja Otaniemestä.


Eikös 551N aloita sitten kun tai jos metro saadaan joskus toimimaan.

----------


## samulih

> Eikös 551N aloita sitten kun tai jos metro saadaan joskus toimimaan.


551N
Elielinaukio  Munkkiniemi  Otaniemi  Tapiola  Westendinasema

----------


## Bussihullu

Eikös ollut olemassa myös 650K? Mitä reittiä mahtoi tämä linja viedä? Rautatientori-Ylästö-reittiä, mutta K merkitsee pidennettyä koukkausta. Mistä se mahtoi kiertää?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Eikös ollut olemassa myös 650K? Mitä reittiä mahtoi tämä linja viedä? Rautatientori-Ylästö-reittiä, mutta K merkitsee pidennettyä koukkausta. Mistä se mahtoi kiertää?


650K ajoi Pakkalanrinteen kautta reittiä Väinö Tannerin tie - Osuustie - Antaksentie - Pakkalantie - Väinö Tannerin tie.

----------


## Bussihullu

Mikä ero oli linjoilla 452 ja 452K?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:16 ----------

Miten 615, 615T, 615TK ja 615K erosivat toisistaan?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikä ero oli linjoilla 452 ja 452K?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:16 ----------
> 
> Miten 615, 615T, 615TK ja 615K erosivat toisistaan?


452K ajoi Kaivokselan kautta, 452 ei.

615:llä viimeisimmäksi K=teknisen alueen kautta, T=Kartanokosken kautta ja V=Kehä III:n kautta. Sitten joskus T oli muistaakseni Kehän kautta. Ja N taisi olla Kartanonkosken/Jumbon kautta aiemmin. N oli myös jossain vaiheessa yöllä ajettava "ei-pikalinja", jolla pääsi Helsingin sisälläkin.

----------


## Bussihullu

Mistä 66B (Helsinki) meni? Perheeni pienin lainasi kirjastosta Pienen linja-autokirjan ja siellä on 66B eräällä sivulla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:51 ----------

Mistä v56, v53, v57, v55, v69B, v69BK, v54, v62, v63N ja v87 menivät? Historiallisten linjojen kuvia löytyy esim. Osoitteesta prompter.1g.fi

----------


## bernemi

Tässä pdf  Vantaan aikataulukirjasta vuodelta 2013-2014: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ld8wap68tb...jattu.pdf?dl=0

Vastauksia: 

V53 Reitti: Sairaalakatu - Asolanväylä - Koivukylän puistotie - Kytötie -
Koivukylänväylä - Leineläntie - Leinelän puistotie - Koivukyläntie - Uusi-
niityntie - Talvikkitie - Talkootie - Hiekkaharjuntie - Kielotie - Unikkotie -
Ratatie - Tikkurilan asema - Ratatie - Tikkurilantie - Kielotie - Tikkuritie -
Ala-Tikkurilantie - Kehä III - Vanha Nurmijärventie - Martinkyläntie -
Laajavuorentie - Kivivuorentie - Martinlaakson asema - Martinlaaksontie -
Raappavuorentie - Uomatie - Myyrmäentie - Vaskivuorentie - Jönsaksen-
tie - Myyrmäen asema

V54 Reitti: Pihkalantie - Kaakkoisväylä - Venuksentie - Kulomäentie - Metso-
lanportti - Minkkitie - Otavantie - Rekolantie - Peijaksentie - Laurantie -
Hanabölentie - Koivukylänväylä - Leineläntie - Leinelän puistotie - Koivu-
kyläntie - Osmankäämintie - Tikkurilantie - Niittytie - Kehä III - Vanha
Nurmijärventie - Martinkyläntie - Kivivuorentie - Martinlaakson asema -
Martinlaaksontie - Louhelantie - Uomatie - Myyrmäentie - Vaskivuorentie
- Jönsaksentie - Myyrmäen asema
- 
V55 Reitti: Tikkurilan asema - Unikkotie - Kielotie - Lummetie - Talvikkitie -
Läntinen Valkoisenlähteentie - Osmankäämintie - Tikkurilantie - Kuriirikuja
- Kuriiritie - Ylästöntie - Vantaanlaaksontie - Martinlaaksontie - Kivivuo-
rentie - Martinlaakson asema - Martinlaaksontie - Raappavuorentie -
Uomatie - Myyrmäentie - Vaskivuorentie - Jönsaksentie - Myyrmäen
asema - Jönsaksentie - Rajatorpantie - Pähkinärinteentie - Lammaslam-
mentie - Luhtitie

V56 Reitti 56: Mellunmäki(M) - Mellunmäenraitio - Länsimäentie - Maratontie -
Somerikkotie - Kuussillantie - Hakunilantie - Jokiniementie - Heidehofintie
- Kehä III - Vanha Nurmijärventie - Martinkyläntie - Laajavuorentie -
Kivivuorentie - Martinlaakson asema - Martinlaaksontie - Louhelantie -
Uomatie - Myyrmäentie - Vaskivuorentie - Jönsaksentie - Myyrmäen
asema

V57 Reitti: Tikkurilan asema - Unikkotie - Kielotie - Tikkurilantie - Niittytie -
Kuriiritie - Ylästöntie - Vantaanlaaksontie - Martinlaaksontie - Louhelantie
- Vaskivuorentie - Jönsaksentie - Myyrmäen asema

V62 Reitti 62: Mellunmäen metroasema - Mellunmäenraitio - Länsimäentie -
Maratontie - Somerikkotie - Kuussillantie - Hakunilantie - Jokiniementie -
Vanha Porvoontie - Tikkurilantie - Urheilutie - Valkoisenlähteentie -
Kielotie - Unikkotie - Ratatie - Tikkurilan asema

V63N Reitti 63: Tikkurilan asema - Unikkotie - Kielotie - Lummetie - Talvikkitie -
Läntinen Valkoisenlähteentie - Koivukyläntie - Simonkyläntie - Laaksotie -
Koivukylänväylä - Epinkoskentie - Satutie - Leikkitie - Kivikkotie - Mäkitie
- Tuiskuntie - Himalajantie
- - N Tuusulantien kautta reittiä; ...- Simonkyläntie - Tuusulantie - Koivuky-
länväylä - .
V69 Reitti 69: Vaunukalliontie - Hakunilantie - Hevoshaantie - Hakunilantie -
Sotungintie - Nurmimäentie - Pohjolantie - Valkoisenlähteentie - Lahden-
tie - Kaskipolku - Honkanummentie - Vanha Porvoontie - Tikkurilantie -
Urheilutie - Valkoisenlähteentie - Jokiniementie - Tikkurilantie - Ratatie -
Tikkurilan asema  ---K Hakkilassa ajetaan reittiä; ...- Vanha Porvoontie - Koivukylänväylä -
Lahdentie -... 
B Kuninkaanmäkeen, Kuninkaanmäestä / till och från Kungsbacka

V87 Reitti: Mellunmäki (M) - Mellunmäenraitio - Länsimäentie - Fazerintie -
Kuussillantie - Hakunilantie - Koulutie - Palttinatie - Lahdentie - Kaski-
polku - Honkanummentie - Vanha Porvoontie - Koivukylänväylä - Hana-
bölentie - Laurantie - Peijaksentie - Kytötie - Koivukylän puistotie -
Asolanväylä - Sairaalakatu - Peijaksen sairaala - Sydäntie - Sairaalakatu -
Asolanväylä - Urpiaisentie - Korson asema - Urpiaisentie - Peltomyyrän-
kuja - Leppäkorventie - Vallinojantie - Kontiotie - Ilvestie - Leppäkorven-
tie

----------


## Bussihullu

Oliko olemassa linjaa 453K? On 452, 452K ja 453 niin oliko olemassa 453K?

----------


## Makke93

> Oliko olemassa linjaa 453K? On 452, 452K ja 453 niin oliko olemassa 453K?


Itse en tiedä että olisi ollut, mutta en uskalla varmaksi sanoa. 453, Z ja 452, K lisäksi 90-luvulla kulkivat pikalinjat 452X ja 453X, jotka eivät pysähtyneet hämeenlinnanväylällä. Tämän Lisäksi oli vielä 452V, joka loppui 2004 paikkeilla. Se oikaisi Vaskivuorentietä suoraan Raappavuorentielle. 

Vanhoissa aikatauluissa SLAMUn sivuilla Kaivokselaan kääntyvät vuorot 452:sta on merkitty pienellä z:lla, mutta se tuskin oli numerokilvessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mistä 66B (Helsinki) meni? Perheeni pienin lainasi kirjastosta Pienen linja-autokirjan ja siellä on 66B eräällä sivulla.


66B korvasi linjaa 66A ja ajoi Rautatientorilta (Läntiseltä Teatterikujalta) Länsi-Pakilaan joskus aikoja sitten.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Oliko olemassa linjaa 453K? On 452, 452K ja 453 niin oliko olemassa 453K?


On ollut joo. Ajoi 453:n perusreittiä Helsingistä tullessa Laajavuorentielle asti, mutta kääntyi sitten Martinkyläntielle oikealle ja kävi Sanomalalla kääntymässä ja jatkoi siitä Raappavuorentielle ja edelleen Martinlaakson asemalle. Helsinkiin päin ajettaessa vastaava koukkaus. Näkyy ainakin vielä talvikauden 1990-1991 Vantaan linjakartassa sekä talvikauden 1996-1997 aikatauluissa, mutta ei kesän 1994 linjakartassa eikä talvikauden 2002-2003 aikatauluissa. On siis ilmeisesti ajettu vain talvikaudella, ja voisi olla lakkautettu vuosituhannen vaihteessa, joka saattaisi sopia myös omiin hatariin muistikuviini. 

K-vuorojen lähdöt Helsingistä talvikaudella 1996-1997 olivat arkisin klo 13.05, 20.35, 21.05 sekä 22.05. Lauantaisin Helsingistä klo 20.30, 21.05 sekä 21.50. Ja sunnuntaisin Helsingistä klo 21.05 sekä 21.50. Martinlaaksosta lähtöjä oli selvästi vähemmän, ainoastaan arkisin klo 22.15 sekä lauantaisin klo 7.45.

Onko jollakulla foorumilaisista näkemystä siitä, että mistä tuollainen hyvin epäsymmetrinen tarjonta näillä ns. työläisvuoroilla johtui? Z-vuorothan ajoivat myös Sanomalan kautta, mutta näissä tarjonta menee ihan loogisesti, eli arkisin aamulla Helsingistä viisi lähtöä 30 min vuorovälillä (l. joka toinen lähtö) tunnuksella Z ja sitten Martinlaaksosta neljä Z-lähtöä samalla periaatteella arkisin iltapäivällä klo 15 ja 17 välillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 66B korvasi linjaa 66A ja ajoi Rautatientorilta (Läntiseltä Teatterikujalta) Länsi-Pakilaan joskus aikoja sitten.


No se "aikoja sitten" oli tämän kuvan perusteella kesällä 2008. Silloin Oulunkylään ajettiin vastaavalla tavoin linjaa 65B, kuvia löytyy äskeisen linkin kuvastosta. Mannerheimintien / Kaivokadun / Simonkadun risteys oli avattu raitiokiskojen uudelleenjärjestelyjen takia (Kampin raitiotie), ja siitä syystä Lauttasaaren heilurit oli tilapäisesti katkaistu.

Tunnus 66B on saattaanut esiintyä jo tätä aiemminkin, esimerkiksi 1990-luvun puolenvälin tuntumassa. Alunperin (lue: 1980-luvulla) linjat 62, 65A ja 66A liikennöivät päivittäin. 62:n ja 66A:n supistamisprosessin eri vaiheissa on Maunulan ja Länsi-Pakilan yhteyksiä päivitetty eri tavoin. 62:n puuttumista on paikattu ensisijaisesti 66-tunnuksisella linjalla, joka on ajanut Metsälän ja Maunulan kautta. 66B taas on ollut sekä Lauttasaareton että Maunulaton (lue: ei koukattu Metsälän eikä Maunulan "Saunabaarin" kautta).

----------


## Bussihullu

Mitkä olivat linjojen 98A ja 98V reitit? Löytyi kuvia sivustolta linjuri.1g.fi

----------


## tohpeeri

> 66B korvasi linjaa 66A ja ajoi Rautatientorilta (Läntiseltä Teatterikujalta) Länsi-Pakilaan joskus aikoja sitten.


Siihen aikaan muistaakseni 66A kulki ma-la ja 66B sunnuntaisin.

----------


## Bussihullu

Oliko olemassa linja 111T? Jos oli niin mikä sen reitti oli?

----------


## aki

> Oliko olemassa linja 111T? Jos oli niin mikä sen reitti oli?


Linjalla 111 on nykyisinkin T-lähtöjä jotka ajavat Lauttasaaren kautta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:06 ----------




> Mitkä olivat linjojen 98A ja 98V reitit? Löytyi kuvia sivustolta linjuri.1g.fi


Linjan 98V reitti oli Itäkeskus(M)-Marjaniementie-Kauppakartanonkatu-meripellontie-Vuotie-Kaivonkatsojantie-Leikosaarentie-Valkopaadentie-Vuosaari(M) Ennen Vuosaaren metroa linja taisi myös ajaa Turunlinnantien kautta Meripellontielle. 98A:lla oli vuosien saatossa useita eri reittejä joihin vaikutti mm. Vuosaaren uusien alueiden rakentuminen. Ennen Vuosaaren metron valmistumista(1998) reitti oli Itäkeskus(M)-Marjaniementie-Kauppakartanonkatu-Meripellontie-Meri-Rastilantie-Leikosaarentie-Uutelantie-Vuosaarentie(Ulappasaarentie) Metron valmistuttua linja 98A lakkautettiin mutta teki paluun vuonna 2006 jolloin sen reitti oli Itäkesku(M)-Marjaniementie-Kissankellontie-Kunnallisneuvoksentie-Meripellontie-Meri-Rastilan tie-Leikosaarentie-Valkopaadentie-Porslahdentie.

----------


## SD202

> On ollut joo. Ajoi 453:n perusreittiä Helsingistä tullessa Laajavuorentielle asti, mutta kääntyi sitten Martinkyläntielle oikealle ja kävi Sanomalalla kääntymässä ja jatkoi siitä Raappavuorentielle ja edelleen Martinlaakson asemalle. Helsinkiin päin ajettaessa vastaava koukkaus. Näkyy ainakin vielä talvikauden 1990-1991 Vantaan linjakartassa sekä talvikauden 1996-1997 aikatauluissa, mutta ei kesän 1994 linjakartassa eikä talvikauden 2002-2003 aikatauluissa. On siis ilmeisesti ajettu vain talvikaudella, ja voisi olla lakkautettu vuosituhannen vaihteessa, joka saattaisi sopia myös omiin hatariin muistikuviini.


Vuosien 1990 ja 1991 tienoilla linjan 453K reitti oli hetken aikaa hieman erilainen Vantaankosken aseman rakennustöiden aiheuttaman Martinkyläntien katkaisun vuoksi. Eli Helsingistä päin tullessa reitti meni näin: ...Kivivuorentie - Martinkyläntie - Kivivuorentie - Laajavuorentie - Martinkyläntie (ja edelleen Martinlaakson asemalle).

----------


## samulih

> Oliko olemassa linja 111T? Jos oli niin mikä sen reitti oli?


T on aina tainnut olla Larun kautta ajavien landelinjojen lisätunnus. Muistaakseni on ollut muuallakin käytössä... Idässä?

----------


## Bussihullu

Kirjoittaisiko joku listan poistuneista poikittaislinjoista?

----------


## aki

> T on aina tainnut olla Larun kautta ajavien landelinjojen lisätunnus. Muistaakseni on ollut muuallakin käytössä... Idässä?


Vuodesta -95 lähtien Lauttasaaren läpi kulkevat seutulinjat ovat käyttäneet T-tunnusta. Sitä ennen perusversiot kulkivat Larun kautta ja Z-versiot Länsiväylää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:24 ----------




> Kirjoittaisiko joku listan poistuneista poikittaislinjoista?


Tästä ketjusta löytyy kyllä melkoisen kattavasti poistuneita poikittaislinjoja jos luet vanhempia viestejä.

----------


## pehkonen

> T on aina tainnut olla Larun kautta ajavien landelinjojen lisätunnus. Muistaakseni on ollut muuallakin käytössä... Idässä?


Muistaakseni ainakin H46T (Vakkatie - Kannelmäen asema - Pelimannintie - (Prisma) - Kannemäen ostoskeskus - Vakkatie) ja H47T (Edita - Kannelmäen asema). Lisäksi 94T Kontulan ympäristössä, 92T

----------


## Nakkiputka

> T on aina tainnut olla Larun kautta ajavien landelinjojen lisätunnus. Muistaakseni on ollut muuallakin käytössä... Idässä?


YTV:n linjoilla (l. Espoon ja Vantaan sisäisillä sekä seutulinjoilla) T-kirjaimen merkitys oli "poikkeaa reitiltä tai haarautuu lopussa". Samoin K-kirjain tarkoitti vastaavaa. Esimerkiksi Turuntiellä T-vuorot tyypillisesti ajoivat Työväenopiston kautta, eli silloisen Leppävaaran kirjaston sekä nykyisten Laurean ja Metropolin AMK:den vierestä. Joillakin linjoilla taas oli K-vuoroja, jotka tekivät piston Karamalmin teoillisuusalueelle.

----------


## fani

> Muistaakseni ainakin H46T (Vakkatie - Kannelmäen asema - Pelimannintie - (Prisma) - Kannemäen ostoskeskus - Vakkatie) ja H47T (Edita - Kannelmäen asema). Lisäksi 94T Kontulan ympäristössä, 92T


Sitten oli 69T Vantaall, joka tais ajaa lauantaisin.

----------


## bernemi

> Kirjoittaisiko joku listan poistuneista poikittaislinjoista?


Ainakin seuraavat poikittaislinjat on lopetettu:
e51
h52a/v 
h53
501
503
504
505
512
514
516
519
520
522
530
532
535
539

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Ainakin seuraavat poikittaislinjat on lopetettu:
> e51


e51 oli Turunväylän suunnan linja, aivan kuten 224 nykyään on.

----------


## bernemi

Onko kukaan maininnut Espoon linjoja 33 ja 43.

----------


## kivisuo

> e51 oli Turunväylän suunnan linja, aivan kuten 224 nykyään on.


Ei saa myöskään unohtaa linjoja v51 ja ki51.

----------


## Bussihullu

Oliko olemassa 499?

----------


## bernemi

https://www.hsl.fi/liikennetiedottee...iseen-115-4747
Vantaankosken radan korjausten aikaan käytössä ollut m-junan korvausbussi.

----------


## Bussihullu

> Ei saa myöskään unohtaa linjoja v51 ja ki51.


Mistä tuo "ki" on lyhenne? Onko ihan tietämättömän kysymys?

----------


## Karosa

> Mistä tuo "ki" on lyhenne? Onko ihan tietämättömän kysymys?


Kirkkonummen sisäinen linja, turhia kysymyksiä ei ole.  :Wink:

----------


## Bussihullu

Mitenkä nuo Petikon suunnan linjat esim. 360?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitenkä nuo Petikon suunnan linjat esim. 360?


360-364 eivät ole enää käytössä.

----------


## Bussihullu

> 360-364 eivät ole enää käytössä.


Ei niin, sehän on ketjun idea. Mitkä reitit niillä oli, sitä tarkoitin.

----------


## bernemi

> Ei niin, sehän on ketjun idea. Mitkä reitit niillä oli, sitä tarkoitin.


360 Elielinaukio-pitäjänmäki-vantaankoski
Reitti 360: Elielinaukio - Töölönlahdenkatu - Mannerheimintie - Vihdintie -
Pitäjänmäentie - Konalantie - Vanha Hämeenkyläntie - Vihdintie - Rajator-
pantie - Vapaalantie - Nuijatie - Vapaalantie - Vanha Hämeenkyläntie -
Luhtitie - Varistontie - Niittäjänkuja - Martinkyläntie - Vantaankosken
asema

K Pähkinärinteen ja Hämeenkylän kautta reittiä; ... - Vihdintie - Rajatorpan-
tie - Pähkinärinteentie - Santamäentie - Sahratie - Ainontie - Martinky-
läntie -...

361 Elielinaukio-Petikko
Reitti: Elielinaukio - Töölönlahdenkatu - Mannerheimintie - Vihdintie -
Martinkyläntie - (poikkeaa Turkistuottajilla) - Riihimiehentie - Petikontie -
Tiilitie

362 Elielinaukio- Petikko/Askisto
Reitti 362: Elielinaukio - Töölönlahdenkatu - Mannerheimintie - Vihdintie -
Rajatorpantie - Vapaalantie - Nuijatie - Vapaalantie - Vanha Hämeenky-
läntie - Luhtitie - (Variston pientaloalueen kautta) - Varistontie - Niittäjän-
kuja - Martinkyläntie - Riihimiehentie - Petikontie - Tiilitie 

N Askistoon, Askistosta reittiä; ... - Riihimiehentie - Tiilipojanlenkki - Vih-
dintie - Askistontie

363 Elielinaukio- Vantaankoski/Askisto
Reitti 363: Elielinaukio - Töölönlahdenkatu - Mannerheimintie - Vihdintie -
Rajatorpantie - Pähkinärinteentie - Santamäentie - Sahratie - Ainontie -
Martinkyläntie - Vantaankosken asema

A Askistoon, - sta reittiä; ...- Ainontie - Vihdintie - Askistontie /
I till och från Askis via rutten; ...- Ainovägen - Vichtisvägen - Askis

364 Elielinaukio-Askisto
Reitti: Elielinaukio - Töölönlahdenkatu - Mannerheimintie - Vihdintie -
Askistontie

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei niin, sehän on ketjun idea. Mitkä reitit niillä oli, sitä tarkoitin.


Pahoittelut, kun en ihan viestisi asettelusta ymmärtänyt. Vastaus on näköjään tullut jo.

----------


## Bussihullu

Onko olemassa poistuneita linjoja joita ei vielä tässä ketjussa ole tultu käsiteltyä/kerrottua?

----------


## Pera

> Onko olemassa poistuneita linjoja joita ei vielä tässä ketjussa ole tultu käsiteltyä/kerrottua?


Tässä on muutama:
h54T Vuosaari (Telakka) - Pitäjänmäki
h64X Rautatientori - Itä-Pakila
h70A Rautatientori - Suutarila
h72S Rautatientori - Malmin Sairaala

----------


## Tarkastaja

Missä päin Tapanilaa mahtoi sijaita taannoisen linjan h76 päätepysäkki?

----------


## Pera

> Missä päin Tapanilaa mahtoi sijaita taannoisen linjan h76 päätepysäkki?


Tapanilan torilla, h72:n entinen päättäri oli myös samassa paikassa.

----------


## Bussihullu

Tältä sivulta löytyy poistettuja ja muuttuneita linjoja:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-6154375

----------


## bernemi

Tässä joitain poistuneita linjanumeroita:

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Tässä joitain poistuneita linjanumeroita:


Ainakin 55 ja 71 ja 77 ovat käytössä

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tässä joitain poistuneita linjanumeroita:


Kaikki kirjainversiot ovat jääneet pois, numerot ovat käytössä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Kuka muistaa Espoosta sellaisen sisäisen linjan kuin 13? Se kulki ainakin Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran väliä, mutta mihin se noista määränpäistä jatkoi, en muista.

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuka muistaa Espoosta sellaisen sisäisen linjan kuin 13? Se kulki ainakin Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran väliä, mutta mihin se noista määränpäistä jatkoi, en muista.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tapiola-Eestinlaakso sillä oli viimeisinä aikoinaan reitti.

----------


## Piirka

> Kuka muistaa Espoosta sellaisen sisäisen linjan kuin 13? Se kulki ainakin Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran väliä, mutta mihin se noista määränpäistä jatkoi, en muista.


Arkistosta löytyi vuoden 1984-1985 Espoon aikataulukirja. 13T ajettiin reittiä Otaniemi  Tapiola  Leppävaara  Et. Haaga  Munkkiniemi  Otaniemi. Toiseen suuntaan ajettiin linjatunnuksella 13M. Mahtoikohan nuo kirjaintunnukset näkyä itse bussien linjakilvissä?

Vantaalla oli vastaavanlainen rengaslinja, joka poikkesi Helsingin puolelle. Linja 55 Vantaankoski  (via Vantaanlaakso  Silvola)  Konala  pisto Linnainen  Askisto  Vantaankoski (arkisin, molempiin suuntiin). Vantaan kaupungin sisäisten linjojen tasataksatariffi ei ollut käytössä tällä linjalla, kuten ei myöskään linjalla 81 Tikkurila  Lentoasema (Seutula).

Jossain vaiheessa olen tallettanut netistä löytyneet Espoon ja Vantaan linjakartat 1970-luvun puolestavälistä. Joitain poimintoja nylyään poistuneista linjatunnuksista/reiteistä:

Espoo 1974-75
49 Espoon as.  Bemböle  Kehätie (eli Kehä III)  Vanhakartano  Anfallintie
79 Gumböle  Espoon asema (yksi vuoro työpäivisin klo 6.10, vain tähän suuntaan)
91 Pakankylä  Röylä  Lahnuksen yhteiskoulu (yksi vuoro koulupäivisin klo 8.35, vain tähän suuntaan - linja lakkautettiin 21.12.1974)
310 Helsinki  Pähkinärinne
313 Helsinki  Linnainen
314 Helsinki  Jupperi
421 Helsinki - Pakila  Vantaa(nkoski)  Juvan teoll.al.
915 Tapiola  Leppävaara  Maunula  Kontula  Mellunmäki  Vuosaari

Linjojen 313 ja 314 päätepysäkki oli hieman yli 100 metrin päässä toisistaan, molemmin puolin kunnanrajaa. Linnainen oli ja on edelleen sellainen bussinperä, ettei sinne pysty järjestämään joukkoliikennettä rationaalisesti.

Vantaa 1974-75
 3 Tikkurilan as.  Malminniitty
 5 Tikkurilan as.  Koivuhaka  Simonkylä  Hiekkaharju
12 Tikkurilan as.  Asola
66 rengaslinja Hämevaara  Myyrmäki/Louhela  Kaivoksela  Vantaankoski  Hämeenkylä  Hämevaara
88 rengaslinja Reuna  Tukia  Seutula  Myllykylän th  Seutula  Koivupään th  Kivistön koulu  Metsäkylän th  Reuna
90 Helsingin pit. kk  Ilola  Hakunilan yhteiskoulu

Ymmärtääkseni nämä linjat katosivat, kun Vantaan sisäinen linjasto uudistui vuosi/pari vuotta myöhemmin. Linjat 3 ja 5 yhdistettiin uudeksi linjaksi 8 Tikkurilan kiertolinja.

Vantaan karttaan on linjat 310 ja 313 merkitty linjoina 363 ja 364. Vapaalan (eli Friherssin) linja 362 ajettiin ainakin vielä vuonna 1977 tunnuksella 227. Espoon kartan linja 421 oli Vantaan kartassa linja 691.

Lisäksi poistuneiden joukossa oli
690 Helsinki  Pakila  Tikkurila  Hakkila  Vanhakaupunki  Helsinki (toiseen suuntaan linjatunnus 790).

Työläislinja?
910 Herttoniemi  Länsimäki  Kehätie (eli kehä III)  Tikkurila  Hiiriharju

Vantaalla on sittemmin ollut ainakin kaksi kadonnutta koululaislinjaa
K12 (lempinimi "Kalle kakstoista") Dickursbyn koulu  Korso
K56 Länsi-Vantaan koululaislinja

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Kuka muistaa Espoosta sellaisen sisäisen linjan kuin 13? Se kulki ainakin Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran väliä, mutta mihin se noista määränpäistä jatkoi, en muista.
> t. Rainer


Piirka jo vastasi olennaisimmat asiat Espoon ja Helsingin alueella 1980-luvulle asti liikennöineestä rengaslinjasta 13, mutta kun Rainer kysyi Kuka muistaa, niin meidzi kyllä muistaa, koska 1972-79 matkustin harvoja poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta joka päivä koulumatkani Tapiolan ja Etelä-Haagan välillä ko. linjalla.

Eikä ainakaan 1970-luvulla ko. linjalla ollut mitään erillisiä 13M- tai 13T-tunnuksia, mutta kunhan tiesi, kummalla puolella katua pysäkillä odotti, niin eipähän suurempaa sekaantumiseen vaaraa ollut (pahempi riesa oli se, että 1970-luvulla Espoon bussien linjakilvet olivat niitä kapeita nauhoja, ja varsinkin kun silloisina kasvuvuosinani likinäköisyyteni paheni joka vuosi, niin aikamoista tihrustelua niiden linjanumeroiden bongaaminen oli viimeistään aina ennen uusien vahvempien silmälasien hankkimista).

Linja 13 oli kuitenkin siis siihen aikaan niitä todella harvoja pääkaupunkiseudun poikittaislinjoja, ja tämän seurauksena linjalla oli ainakin aamuisin ja iltapäivisin hyvin vakiintunut päivittäinen koululaisten ja työssäkävijöiden matkustajakunta esim. Tapiolasta Leppävaaraan ja Pitäjänmäelle (nimittäin ruuhka-aikoina vuoroväli oli tiheimmillään puolen tunnin suurusluokkaa, joten samat tyypithän siellä joka aamu lukujärjestystensä ja työaikojensa mukaisesti matkustivat, ja monet työikäiset ihmiset siellä keskustelivat luultavasti ihan vain pitkäaikaisina työmatkojen bussituttuina kuin olisimme matkustaneet jossakin syrjäseutujen maalaisbussissa).

Yksi tärkeä ominaisuus linjassa 13 oli silloin 1970-luvulla myös se, että kun siihen aikaan Helsingin kaupunginrajojen ulkopuolelle ulottuvassa yksityisten bussiyhtiöiden paikallisliikenteessä niin kerta- kuin sarjaliputkin ostettiin Matkahuollon vahvistetun kilometritaksan mukaisina eikä silloinen epäyhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä juurikaan tukenut vaihtoja bussilinjojen tai -yhtiöiden välillä (saatikka vaihtoja HKL:n tai VR:n kyytiin), niin tuolloisessa maksujärjestelmässä 13 tarjosi samalla yhden lipun hinnalla vaihdottoman kuljetuksen aika monella yhteysvälillä, millä päivittäisessä matkustamisessa oli ihan kohtuullinen kustannusvaikutus.

Ja itse asiassa kun opiskelujeni jälkeen n. 1984 aloin kulkea työmatkoja Tapiolan ja Pitäjänmäen välillä, niin ehdin vielä jonkun vuoden aikana käyttää linjaa 13, mutta kun suurin piirtein samoina vuosina tulivat käyttöön ensiksi Espoon linjojen ja sittemmin YTV:n pahviset leimattavat kortit vaihto-oikeuksineen, niin enpä itsekään enää kovin usein viitsinyt odottaa harvoilla väleillä liikkunutta bussia 13, koska esim. vaihdoilla Leppävaarassa löytyi lukuisia muitakin hyviä reittivaihtoehtoja, ja samoin teki varmaan myös moni muu, joten muutaman vuoden kuluessa 13 lakkautettiin.

----------


## APH

Mielenkiintoinen tuo 915... onkohan ollut paljon käyttöä ja ajettiinko ihan standardikalustolla, eikä millään minibusseilla?

----------


## Miska

> Vantaalla on sittemmin ollut ainakin kaksi kadonnutta koululaislinjaa
> K12 (lempinimi "Kalle kakstoista") Dickursbyn koulu  Korso
> K56 Länsi-Vantaan koululaislinja


1980-luvulla oli myös linja 20 Länsimäki - Sotungin koulu. Linja lakkautettiin 1989, kun Länsimäen koulu valmistui. En itse käyttänyt linjaa, mutta muistan bonganneeni samalla lähdöllä kolmekin autoa.

----------


## Bellatrix

Onko kukaan vielä maininnut ainakin joskus 1980 -luvulla kulkenutta linjaa 942 Rautatientori - Sörnäisten Rantatie - Itäväylä - Itäsalmi (Östersundom silloin) - Sotunki ("Myrbacka" linjakilvessä)? Linjaa liikennöitiin ruuhka-aikoina ja perusbussia pienempikokoisella kalustolla, liikennöijänä Hakunilan Liikenne OY?

----------


## Miska

> Onko kukaan vielä maininnut ainakin joskus 1980 -luvulla kulkenutta linjaa 942 Rautatientori - Sörnäisten Rantatie - Itäväylä - Itäsalmi (Östersundom silloin) - Sotunki ("Myrbacka" linjakilvessä)? Linjaa liikennöitiin ruuhka-aikoina ja perusbussia pienempikokoisella kalustolla, liikennöijänä Hakunilan Liikenne OY?


Itse asiassa linjanumero Myrbackan linjalla oli 742. Osa vuoroista kuitenkin ajettiin perinteistä Itä-Vantaan seutulinjojen reittiä Malmin hautausmaan kautta. Itäväylää kulki myös linja 940 Rautatientorilta Länsimäen ja Rajakylän kautta Hakunilaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Piirka jo vastasi olennaisimmat asiat Espoon ja Helsingin alueella 1980-luvulle asti liikennöineestä rengaslinjasta 13, mutta kun Rainer kysyi Kuka muistaa, niin meidzi kyllä muistaa, koska 1972-79 matkustin harvoja poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta joka päivä koulumatkani Tapiolan ja Etelä-Haagan välillä ko. linjalla.
> 
> Eikä ainakaan 1970-luvulla ko. linjalla ollut mitään erillisiä 13M- tai 13T-tunnuksia, mutta kunhan tiesi, kummalla puolella katua pysäkillä odotti, niin eipähän suurempaa sekaantumiseen vaaraa ollut (pahempi riesa oli se, että 1970-luvulla Espoon bussien linjakilvet olivat niitä kapeita nauhoja, ja varsinkin kun silloisina kasvuvuosinani likinäköisyyteni paheni joka vuosi, niin aikamoista tihrustelua niiden linjanumeroiden bongaaminen oli viimeistään aina ennen uusien vahvempien silmälasien hankkimista).


Niin minullakin oli muistikuva että se olisi ollut rengaslinja, mutta tarkkaa reittiä en muistanut. Käytin sitä kun kävin koulua Kauniaisissa mutta asuin Tapiolassa, ja jos eka tai vika oppitunti oli liikunta Leppävaaran uimahallissa, niin silloin kuljin bussilla nro 13 Leppävaaraan suoraan. Toinen vaihtoehto oli 110 (entinen 10)  joka kanssa oli rengaslinja mutta jonka pääteasema oli Helsingin linja-autoasema ja ajoi Tapiolasta Leppävaaraan Mankkaan ja Kilon kautta, jatkoi Vanhaa Turuntietä ja Mannerheimintietä keskustaan ja palasi Länsiväylää pitkin Tapiolaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Korppi

Linja 68 meni aikanaan aivan eri reittiä. Se tuli Maunulassa Männikkötietä ja sitten meni suunnilleen 67 reittiä. Se lopetti joskus 1970-luvun lopulla. Nykyisellä 68:lla, joka taisi taisi aloittaa joskus 1990-luvulla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linja 68 meni aikanaan aivan eri reittiä. Se tuli Maunulassa Männikkötietä ja sitten meni suunnilleen 67 reittiä. Se lopetti joskus 1970-luvun lopulla.


Tuomarinkylän 68 muuttui aika lailla vuoden 1976 loppupuolella, jolloin Itä-Pasilan joukkoliikenneyhteydet päivitettiin isossa mittakaavassa. 68 alkoi ajaa Itä-Pasilan läpi, siitä sitten siirryttiin Pohjois-Pasilaan, mentiin Veturitietä suoraan Maunulaan, siellä Männikkötieltä Metsäpurontielle ja Maunulan silloisen ostoskeskuksen kohdalla palattiin perinteisemmälle reitille. Vuoden 1983 linjakartassa (päivätty 1.6.1983) 68 on vielä tällainen, mutta seuraavan vuoden kartalla Maunulan ja Pasilan välisestä yhteydestä huolehtikin molemmista päistään venytetty 22. Ennen pidentämistä 22 olikin todellinen pätkälinja Ilmalan seisake - Autoliikennekeskus. Vuoden 1984 kartalla 68 oli korvattu pohjoispäässä linjan 67 muutoksella.

----------


## Max

> Nykyisellä 68:lla, joka taisi taisi aloittaa joskus 1990-luvulla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa.


Nykyisellä ja kohta taas entisellä. Elokuussa sen linjatunnus muuttuu loogisemmaksi numeroksi 78, ellen ihan väärin muista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Ihan vaan vitsinä, mutta saako tässä mainita myös lähijunat ja raitiolinjat?

Junat: Linjatunnukset M ja H ja S ovat poistuneet historiaan, H ja S ehkä palaavat joskus. En muista oliko käytetty joskus linjatunnuksia O ja J, saattoivat olla vain projektitunnuksia.

Raitiovaunut: 3B ja 3T, 12, 2A, 4S, 10S, M, K, KB, H (yölinjojen ja tilapäisten reittimuutos- ja hallivuorojen lisäkirjaimet jätetty pois)

t. Rainer

----------


## Korppi

> Tuomarinkylän 68 muuttui aika lailla vuoden 1976 loppupuolella, jolloin Itä-Pasilan joukkoliikenneyhteydet päivitettiin isossa mittakaavassa. 68 alkoi ajaa Itä-Pasilan läpi, siitä sitten siirryttiin Pohjois-Pasilaan, mentiin Veturitietä suoraan Maunulaan, siellä Männikkötieltä Metsäpurontielle ja Maunulan silloisen ostoskeskuksen kohdalla palattiin perinteisemmälle reitille. Vuoden 1983 linjakartassa (päivätty 1.6.1983) 68 on vielä tällainen, mutta seuraavan vuoden kartalla Maunulan ja Pasilan välisestä yhteydestä huolehtikin molemmista päistään venytetty 22. Ennen pidentämistä 22 olikin todellinen pätkälinja Ilmalan seisake - Autoliikennekeskus. Vuoden 1984 kartalla 68 oli korvattu pohjoispäässä linjan 67 muutoksella.


Joo näköjään yllättävän myöhään poistui. Omat havaintoni tuolloin lähinnä olivat satunnaisia perustuen siihen, miten busseja näki.

----------


## Max

> Raitiovaunut: 3B ja 3T, 12, 2A, 4S, 10S, M, K, KB, H


Ainakin 4A, 4N, 4V, 10A, 10N muistuvat vielä mieleen, sekä lapsena näkemäni yhdistelmät 4S/5 ja 10S/5. Aikaisemmin kai oli myös erilaisia K-kirjaimeen päättyviä yhdistelmiä aika paljon? Ja eikö joskus ollut myös raitiolinja 15?

Ratikoista hyvin pian päättyviä tunnuksia ovat myös 1A, 6T, 7A ja 7B - näitä ei enää elokuun lopulla nähdä.

Jossain muuten muistan nähneeni tiedon, että jatkossa numerot 20 asti varattaisiin raitiovaunuille. Ihan kätevää olisi mielestäni palauttaa tätä varten busseille linjatunnukset 14 -> 36 ja 18 -> 35. Linjat 16 ja 17 pitäisi miettiä erikseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin 4A, 4N, 4V, 10A, 10N muistuvat vielä mieleen, sekä lapsena näkemäni yhdistelmät 4S/5 ja 10S/5. Aikaisemmin kai oli myös erilaisia K-kirjaimeen päättyviä yhdistelmiä aika paljon? Ja eikö joskus ollut myös raitiolinja 15?


4V ja 4T jotka menivät Katajanokalle (4T terminaalille) ovat kadonneet. Alunperin pelkkä nelonen meni Kirurgille ja kymppi taas Linjoille.
4S muistan kanssa, mutta en menikö se Skatuddeniin vai Salutorgetiin?
10A en muista mikä oli. Päättyikö se Kuursitielle kuten 12 aikanaan?
Tarkoittiko K:lla päättyvä Kauppatoria vai Kirurgia vai Käpylää?
15 en muista, ehkä sellainen on joskus ollut. Museovaunut käyttävät sitä ettei sekoitu oikeiden kanssa.

Mikä linjatunnus muuten on Spårakoffilla ja "Kulttuuriratikalla"?




> Jossain muuten muistan nähneeni tiedon, että jatkossa numerot 20 asti varattaisiin raitiovaunuille. Ihan kätevää olisi mielestäni palauttaa tätä varten busseille linjatunnukset 14 -> 36 ja 18 -> 35. Linjat 16 ja 17 pitäisi miettiä erikseen.


14 on mielestäni aika vanha bussilinjaksi, tosin se oli johdinauto alunperin, laskettiinko se osaksi "raitioteitä"?

Mun käsittääkseni numerot 14-29 oli alunperin varattu kantakaupungin sisällä tai korkeintaan Lauttasaareen tai Munkkivuoreen asti kulkeville HKL:n omille bussilinjoille. 

Knoppikysymys: Muistaako kukaan mikä linja oli 44, joka aikoinaan esiintyi pahvisten kerta- ja sarjalippujen leimoissa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> 14 on mielestäni aika vanha bussilinjaksi, tosin se oli johdinauto alunperin, laskettiinko se osaksi "raitioteitä"?
> 
> Mun käsittääkseni numerot 14-29 oli alunperin varattu kantakaupungin sisällä tai korkeintaan Lauttasaareen tai Munkkivuoreen asti kulkeville HKL:n omille bussilinjoille.


Ne A-loppuiset raitiolinjat päättyivät Erottajalle, S-loppuiset Kauppatorille.
Aikanaan on linjattu noin, että 13-29 ovat kantakaupungin busseja, mutta uudempi HSL:n linjaus taitaa olla, että 1-19 ratikoille. Nythän meillä elokuusta alkaen ovat kaikki numerot välillä 1-10 jo käytössä ratikoille ja lisää linjoja suunnitellaan.

Ja joo, johdinauto/bussi 14 on ollut pitkään (Eira-Tukholmankatu) mutta samaan aikaan oli bussi 36 linjalla Simonkenttä-Pajamäki. Vastaavasti oli 18 linjalla Kruunuhaka - Meilahden klinikat ja 35 linjalla Simonkenttä - Munkkivuori. Näistä on yhdistetty nykyiset 14 ja 18, jotka voisivat hyvin ottaa takaisin tuon isomman numeron  :Smile:

----------


## APH

Onko raitiovaunuilla ollut laajempaakin yöliikennettä N-linjojen muodossa?

----------


## 339-DF

Ratikoiden osalta ei tarvitse olla muistitiedon varassa. SRS:n sivuilta näkyvät kaikki käytetyt tunnukset kirjaimineen päivineen: http://raitio.org/ratikat/helsinki/linjasto/linjat3.htm

----------


## Bellatrix

> Knoppikysymys: Muistaako kukaan mikä linja oli 44, joka aikoinaan esiintyi pahvisten kerta- ja sarjalippujen leimoissa?
> 
> t. Rainer


No sehän oli linja joka on yhä edelleen olemassa, eli metrolinja  :Smile:

----------


## tohpeeri

> 4V ja 4T jotka menivät Katajanokalle (4T terminaalille) ovat kadonneet. Alunperin pelkkä nelonen meni Kirurgille ja kymppi taas Linjoille.
> 4S muistan kanssa, mutta en menikö se Skatuddeniin vai Salutorgetiin?
> 10A en muista mikä oli. Päättyikö se Kuursitielle kuten 12 aikanaan?
> Tarkoittiko K:lla päättyvä Kauppatoria vai Kirurgia vai Käpylää?
> 15 en muista, ehkä sellainen on joskus ollut. Museovaunut käyttävät sitä ettei sekoitu oikeiden kanssa.
> 
> Mikä linjatunnus muuten on Spårakoffilla ja "Kulttuuriratikalla"?
> 
> 
> ...


Oliko 44 Simonkatu - Kaivoksela? STA:n linja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:50 ----------




> Ainakin 4A, 4N, 4V, 10A, 10N muistuvat vielä mieleen, sekä lapsena näkemäni yhdistelmät 4S/5 ja 10S/5. Aikaisemmin kai oli myös erilaisia K-kirjaimeen päättyviä yhdistelmiä aika paljon? Ja eikö joskus ollut myös raitiolinja 15?
> 
> Ratikoista hyvin pian päättyviä tunnuksia ovat myös 1A, 6T, 7A ja 7B - näitä ei enää elokuun lopulla nähdä.
> 
> Jossain muuten muistan nähneeni tiedon, että jatkossa numerot 20 asti varattaisiin raitiovaunuille. Ihan kätevää olisi mielestäni palauttaa tätä varten busseille linjatunnukset 14 -> 36 ja 18 -> 35. Linjat 16 ja 17 pitäisi miettiä erikseen.


Olen samaa mieltä, että 35 ja 36 olisivat paremmat kuin 18 ja 14, tällä hetkellä 36 on  kuitenkin lähialuelinja.
   Mitä tulee raitiolinjaan 6T niin ei se tässä vaiheessa häviä mihinkään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ratikoiden osalta ei tarvitse olla muistitiedon varassa. SRS:n sivuilta näkyvät kaikki käytetyt tunnukset kirjaimineen päivineen: http://raitio.org/ratikat/helsinki/linjasto/linjat3.htm


Siis mä yritin etsiä tietoa juuri SRS:n sivuilta mutta navigointi oli vähän vaikeaa, siksi piti muistitietoihin turvautua.

Siis aiemmin poistuneiksi lueteltujen lisäksi on ollut sellaisia päälinjatunnuksia kuin 11, 15 ja W käytössä.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:58 ----------




> No sehän oli linja joka on yhä edelleen olemassa, eli metrolinja


Oikea vastaus  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:58 ----------




> Oliko 44 Simonkatu - Kaivoksela? STA:n linja.


Ei ollut se mitä kysyin. ks vastaus ylempänä. 
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:50 ----------





> Olen samaa mieltä, että 35 ja 36 olisivat paremmat kuin 18 ja 14, tällä hetkellä 36 on  kuitenkin lähialuelinja.
>    Mitä tulee raitiolinjaan 6T niin ei se tässä vaiheessa häviä mihinkään.


Mun mielestäni 14 ja 18 saisivat jäädä, ovat helpompia muistaa, ja jos ne joskus muutetaan raitiovaunuilla ajettaviksi, ei niille tarvitse uusia numeroita keksiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko raitiovaunuilla ollut laajempaakin yöliikennettä N-linjojen muodossa?


Ennen vuoden 1985 linjastouudistusta oli käytössä erillinen yölinjasto. Kolmoset ajoivat yöllä Runeberginkadun kautta (samalla linjatunnuksella kuin päivälläkin), 4N ajoi Katajanokalta Munkkiniemeen ja 10N (joka lakkautettiin jo 1977) Arabiasta keskustan kautta Ruskeasuolle. Näin hoidettiin linjojen 3, 4, 5, 6 ja 10 pääpalvelualueet. Hietalahti, Kirurgi ja Linjat saivat pärjätä kolmosen ja kävelyn voimin. Tuo yöliikenne loppui jo ennen yhtä. Vuoroväli oli vuosikymmeniä 15 min, nythän se on pidempi.




> Aikanaan on linjattu noin, että 13-29 ovat kantakaupungin busseja, mutta uudempi HSL:n linjaus taitaa olla, että 1-19 ratikoille. Nythän meillä elokuusta alkaen ovat kaikki numerot välillä 1-10 jo käytössä ratikoille ja lisää linjoja suunnitellaan.


Bussilinjat on vuodesta 1966 alkaen numeroitu postinumeroiden mukaan. Niinpä pienet numerot ovat Niemellä ja suurimmat Itä-Helsingissä. Maantieteellisesti pienin postinumeroalue Helsingissä taitaa olla 00290, jos emme laske mukaan Eduskuntaa emmekä näitä uudempia yritysnumeroita. Tuollekin alueelle kulki jonkin aikaa bussi 29.

Kartasta voi etsiä postinumeron 00190. Sinnehän oli liikennettä linjalla 19.

Kuten metrolla oli Almex-tunnus 44, oli myös yhteistariffilautoilla vastaavat, tosin en muista mitkä. Jossain vanhassa Raitiossa ne oli mainittu, taisi olla 10-sarjaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuten metrolla oli Almex-tunnus 44, oli myös yhteistariffilautoilla vastaavat, tosin en muista mitkä. Jossain vanhassa Raitiossa ne oli mainittu, taisi olla 10-sarjaa.


1970-luvulla ainakin noin 1974 - 76 Suomenlinnan lauttareitin Almexeista sai linjatunnuksen 02, ja siinä vaiheessa, kun Pasilaan johdettiin raitiolinja 2, Suomenlinnan vesireitin (HKL-tariffi) numeroksi tuli 11. 11 on saattanut olla Korkeasaarenkin lauttareitin Almex-linjanumero jossain vaiheessa, joskin tämän osalta muistikuvani alkaa olla kovasti hatara. Ainakin eräässä vaiheessa leimauslaite sijaitsi "metromaisesti" terminaalissa, ei itse liikennevälineessä.

Bussien keskustalinjat oli merkitty bussien linjakilpiin aikanaan punaisella renkaalla. Linjanumero (11 - 19) oli siis rengastettu. Todettakoon, että linja 19 on huolehtinut tiettyinä vuosina aivan muista kuin Suomenlinnan liikennetarpeista. Vyöhykkeiden ja sektorien aikana keskustalinjojen erottaminen muusta linjastosta oli sikäli keskeinen asia, että hinta oli alempi. 20-sarjan linjat olivat esikaupunkilinjoja ja niiden numeroinnissa postinumerosääntö yleensä päti. Bussilinja 29 oli käytössä huomattavan lyhyen aikaa. Vuoden 1985 linjakartassa ko. linjaa ei vielä ole, mutta 1986 kartassa se jo on. Vuoden 1988 kartalla se oli korvattu jo 24A:lla.

Poikittaislinjat ovat olleet oma juttunsa, ne ovat suurimmaksi osaksi olleet 5-alkuisia (ollen riippumattomia postinumeroinnista). Toisaalta 55 ja vanha 57 eivät ole (olleet) poikittaislinjoja.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Ne A-loppuiset raitiolinjat päättyivät Erottajalle, S-loppuiset Kauppatorille.


S-loppuisia meni myös Kasarmitorille aikananaan joskus 90-luvulla. Ainakin 86S oli olemassa.

Sorry oli kyse spårista. Yllä oleva koskee tietysti busseja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikoista hyvin pian päättyviä tunnuksia ovat myös 1A, 6T, 7A ja 7B - näitä ei enää elokuun lopulla nähdä.


6T jatkaa vielä. Siitä tuleekin sitten elokuussa ainoa lisäkirjainlinja. 6T:n tulevaisuus on sidottu Telakkakadun raitiotiehen  siinä vaiheessa, kun 6 alkaa kulkea Telakkakatua Eiranrantaan, on T-vuorot tarkoitus lopettaa. Tapahtuuko tämä sitten jo syksyllä 2018 vai myöhemmin, sitä emme vielä tiedä. Veikkaisin, että myöhemmin. Veikkaisin myös, että jonkinlainen korvaava järjestely Länsiterminaaliin tulee, vaikkei siitä vielä ääneen puhutakaan. Ehkä sitten yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> 6T jatkaa vielä. Siitä tuleekin sitten elokuussa ainoa lisäkirjainlinja. 6T:n tulevaisuus on sidottu Telakkakadun raitiotiehen  siinä vaiheessa, kun 6 alkaa kulkea Telakkakatua Eiranrantaan, on T-vuorot tarkoitus lopettaa. Tapahtuuko tämä sitten jo syksyllä 2018 vai myöhemmin, sitä emme vielä tiedä. Veikkaisin, että myöhemmin. Veikkaisin myös, että jonkinlainen korvaava järjestely Länsiterminaaliin tulee, vaikkei siitä vielä ääneen puhutakaan. Ehkä sitten yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta.


Kyllä sinne todella täytyy jokin 6T:n jatkaja saada siihen asti kun joskus 8 ja 9 pidennetään Saukonpaadelta. Sittenhän terminaalilta  pääsee moneen suuntaan.

----------


## Johan Näs

> 6T jatkaa vielä. Siitä tuleekin sitten elokuussa ainoa lisäkirjainlinja. 6T:n tulevaisuus on sidottu Telakkakadun raitiotiehen  siinä vaiheessa, kun 6 alkaa kulkea Telakkakatua Eiranrantaan, on T-vuorot tarkoitus lopettaa. Tapahtuuko tämä sitten jo syksyllä 2018 vai myöhemmin, sitä emme vielä tiedä. Veikkaisin, että myöhemmin. Veikkaisin myös, että jonkinlainen korvaava järjestely Länsiterminaaliin tulee, vaikkei siitä vielä ääneen puhutakaan. Ehkä sitten yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta.


Sellainen on kyllä suunnitteilla. Tällä hetkellä ajatuksena on, että Länsiterminaalille ajettaisiin lisävuoroja tunnuksella 7T välillä Rautatieasema-Länsiterminaali.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sellainen on kyllä suunnitteilla. Tällä hetkellä ajatuksena on, että Länsiterminaalille ajettaisiin lisävuoroja tunnuksella 7T välillä Rautatieasema-Länsiterminaali.


Tämähän on mielenkiintoinen tieto, kiitos! Missä nämä vaunut sitten kääntyisivät ympäri? Ajaisivatko seiskan reittiä Länsiterminaalilta Liisankadulle asti, ja sieltä sitten Kaisaniemen kautta Kaivokadulle ja takaisin Länsiterminaaliin?

Minusta Hakaniemessä Arenatalolla kääntyvä linja olisi helpommin hahmotettavissa ja myös hyödyllisempi. Mutta se edellyttäisi varmaankin jonkinlaisia toimenpiteitä Toiselle linjalle, ettei olisi niin paljon autoja pysäköitynä kiskoille.

Osaatko kertoa, miltä tuo Telakkakadun raitiotien rakennusaikataulu ja käyttöönotto tällä hetkellä vaikuttavat?

----------


## Johan Näs

> Tämähän on mielenkiintoinen tieto, kiitos! Missä nämä vaunut sitten kääntyisivät ympäri? Ajaisivatko seiskan reittiä Länsiterminaalilta Liisankadulle asti, ja sieltä sitten Kaisaniemen kautta Kaivokadulle ja takaisin Länsiterminaaliin?
> 
> Minusta Hakaniemessä Arenatalolla kääntyvä linja olisi helpommin hahmotettavissa ja myös hyödyllisempi. Mutta se edellyttäisi varmaankin jonkinlaisia toimenpiteitä Toiselle linjalle, ettei olisi niin paljon autoja pysäköitynä kiskoille.
> 
> Osaatko kertoa, miltä tuo Telakkakadun raitiotien rakennusaikataulu ja käyttöönotto tällä hetkellä vaikuttavat?


En ole ihan selvillä suunnitelman yksityiskohdista, mutta tällä rataverkolla kääntö olisi varmaankin juuri reittiä Kaivokatu-Kaisaniemenkatu-Liisankatu-Snellmaninkatu-Aleksanterinkatu-Mikonkatu-Kaivokatu. Olen tosiaan kuullut vain yhteydestä Rautatieasema-Länsiterminaali. Hakaniemeenkin asti menemiselle voisi olla perusteita, mutta jos se on seiskan versio, silloin reitin pitäisi minusta kulkea normiseiskan reittiä Krunikan lenkin kautta, jolloin vain Hakaniemeen asti meneminen taas ei olisi enää kovin hyödyllistä, kun matkanteko on niin hidasta. Seiska ei ole muutenkaan hyvä linja keskustan läpi matkustamiseen juuri tuosta syystä.

Telakkakadun raitiotien valmistumisaikataulusta itselläni ei ole tietoa, mutta kaikissa HSL:n materiaaleissa siihen on varauduttu jo ensi vuodelle enkä ainakaan ole kuullut viivästyksistä.

----------


## Makke93

> Sellainen on kyllä suunnitteilla. Tällä hetkellä ajatuksena on, että Länsiterminaalille ajettaisiin lisävuoroja tunnuksella 7T välillä Rautatieasema-Länsiterminaali.


Voiko sen tosiaan numeroida 7T:ksi, kun linja ei kulje kuin osan matkasta? 4T:kin muutettiin 5:ksi kun se katkaistiin keskustaan. 

Toisaalta ei ole vapaita numeroita enää alle 11 ja tuskin laajentavat raitiosarjaa ennen Kruunuvuorta tai Kalasatamaa eikä varsinkaan väliaikaiselle linjalle. Se, että loppuuko nykyisenlainen linjojen ruuhkautuminen kolmella linjalla, on asia erikseen sekä myös se laskevatko matkustajamäärät kun Viro nostaa alkoholiverotustaan. Jos terminaalilinjaa kuitenkin tarvitaan tulevaisuudessa yksi vaihtoehtohan olisi että Länsiterminaalin satamalinja olisi 5L ja Katajanokan 5K. On kyllä sekin seikka, että Jätkansaaren valmistuttua Länsiterminaalin lisälinjaa kannattaa liikennöidä ennemmin Ruoholahden metroasemalle kuin Rautatietorille ja niin lyhyt linja hoituu paremmin bussilla kuin ratikalla, varsinkin kun Ruoholahden asemalla ei ole kääntöpaikkaa. 

Niin onhan 0 vapaana ja se sopisi väliaikaiselle linjalle hyvin.

----------


## Tuomas

Edellisen kerran numero 11 on ollut käytössä nimenomaan väliaikaisella ratikkalinjalla. 1.-2.12.2012 Ruoholahdesta Paavalin kirkolle, metron korvausta.

----------


## Resiina

Miksei sitten saman tien numero 15 välille Diakonissalaitos-Länsiterminaali, raitiolinjan 15 päätepysäkki oli vuosina 1954-57 Diakonissalaitos. Tällä tavoin saataisiin Linjoillekkin liikennettä  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Voiko sen tosiaan numeroida 7T:ksi, kun linja ei kulje kuin osan matkasta?


Tietysti voi, ja pitääkin. Se on seiskan tukilinja, ja T niin kuin Terminaali.

----------


## bernemi

"Muutamia" linjoja, joita tässä ketjussa ei ole mainittu: 
H01n Elielinaukio - Konala - Malminkartano

H02n Rautatientori - Kannelmäki

H03n Rautatientori - Kontula - Mellunmäki

H04n Rautatientori - Roihuvuori - Vuosaari

H07n Rautatientori - Laajasalo - Myllypuro

HP1

HP2

HP3

HP4

HP5

HP6

HP7

HP7B

HP7C

HP8

HP9

HP10

HP11

HP12

HP13

HP16

HP17

HP18

HP19

HP20

HP22

H55k Marian Sairaala-Koskela (Kumpulan kampuksen kautta)

H64n Rautatientori-Käpylä-Itä-Pakila

H67x Rautatientori-Torpparinmäki

H70v Rautatientori-Suutarila

H80a Roihupelto-Herttoniemi

H80n Rautatientori-Kulosaari-Länsi-herttoniemi

H81b Herttoniemenranta-Herttoniemi(M)

H85v Herttoniemi-Jollas

H90b Vuosaari(M)-Kallvikintie/Rastila(M)/Porslahdentie

H91k Rapuojantie-Östersundom-Puroniitty (Talosaaren, Kappelitien ja Degermossan kautta.)

E2 Otaniemi-Tapiola-soukka

E4 Otaniemi-Tapiola-kivenlahti

E18z  Tapiola - Mankkaanlaaksontie - Kehä II - Turunväylä - Tuomarilantie -
Espoon keskus. Z-vuorot eivät pysähdy osuudella Kehä II - Turunväylä.

E20 Leppävaara-Karakallio-Lähderanta-Järvenperä

E21 Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Kalajärvi-Serena

E21t Leppävaara - Viherlaakso -

Kalajärvi - Lahnus (Serena) (Kalajärvellä koulutuskeskuksen kautta)

E23n Uusmäki-Leppävaara-Vitikka

E25at Leppävaara - Karakallio - Lähderanta - Högnäs

E26 Leppävaara-Karakallio-Viherlaaksonranta-Jorvi

E28a

E61a Näkinkylä-Kauklahti (Näkinkylään, Näkinkylästä, Näkinkylästä lähdettäessä ajetaan reittiä
Kauklahdentie - Näkinkylänportti - Turkistie - Kuninkaankartanontie -..)

E70 Rinnekoti-Röylä-Kalajärvi

E81 Espoon keskus - Mikkelänkallio -
Gumböle - Hirvisuo

E82 Espoon keskus-Juvanmalmi-
Kalajärvi 

E85 Espoon keskus-Nuuksionpää

E85a Espoon Keskus -Kattila

E85k Espoon keskus-Nuuksionpää  >Ajetaan Muuralantien ja Espoonväylän kautta (ei Kirkkokadun kautta)

E85ka Espoon keskus-Kattila >Ajetaan Muuralantien ja Espoonväylän kautta (ei Kirkkokadun kautta)

E86 Espoon keskus - Kunnarla -
Röylä - Kunnarla - Espoon keskus

E86t  Espoontori - Bodom - Röylä - Espoontori

E86h Espoon keskus-Kunnarla-Röylä-Kunnarla-Espoon keskus (Kellonummen kautta)

E87a Espoon asema-Kolmiranta (Kolmirantaan Heinästien kautta)

E87ka Espoon asema-Kolmirantaan (Kolmirantaan Nupurintien kautta)

E88 Espoon keskus- Siikaniemi

Ke5b Sorsakorpi-Keravan asema

V16 Myyrmäen palvelulinja

V16b Kaivoksela - Paalutori 

VP17 Martinlaakson palvelulinja

V35 Kaivoksela-Martinlaakso-Askisto

V35b Myyrmäki-Askisto

V36 Myyrmäki-Vaskipelto-Petas 

V37 Pakkala-Ylästö-Petas

V43 Myyrmäki-Martinlaakso-Vestra

V43k Myyrmäki-Martinlaakso-Vestra (Luhtaanmäen kautta)

V43t Myyrmäki-Martinlaakso-Vestra (Piispankyläntien kautta)

V44 Myyrmäki- Kivistö-Katriinan sairaala

V45 Myyrmäki-Katriinan Sairaala- Reuna

V45k Myyrmäki-Katriinan Sairaala- Reuna (Koivupään kautta)

V46 Tikkurila- Katriinan Sairaala

V50 Tikkurila -Pähkinärinne-Myyrmäki

V51k Lentoasema - Myyrmäki -
Hämeenkylä (Lentoaseman teknisen alueen kautta)

V52 Korso-Myyrmäki

V56k Mellunmäki-Myyrmäki (Fazerintien kautta)

V60 Tikkurila-Veromies

V61k Mellunmäki-Tikkurila-Lentoasema (Lentoaseman teknisen alueen kautta)

V61v Tikkurila-Lentoasema (ajetaan suoraan tikkurilantietä)

V63 Tikkurila-Kylmäoja

V68 Kuninkaanmäki-Tammisto

V68a Kuusijärvi-Tammisto

V69k Hakunila-Sotunki-Tikkurila  (Hakkilassa ajetaan reittiä; ...- Vanha Porvoontie - Koivukylänväylä - Lahdentie) 
V70 Tikkurila-Korso-Mikkola

V71 Tikkurila - Peijas - Nikinmäki -
Mikkola - Korso - Vierumäki

V71a Tikkurila-Korso-Vierumäki (Dickursby skolanilta/lle; lähtö koululta 4 min aikaisemmin )

V71k Tikkurila-Korso-Vierumäki (poikkeaa Vallinojalla)

V72 Tikkurila-Korso-Kulomäki

V72n Tikkurila-Korso-Kulomäki (Simonlaakson kautta reittiä; ...-Koivukyläntie-Kallioimarteentie-Sananja-
lantie-Leinikkitie-Koivukyläntie-... )

V73 Tikkurila - Peijas - Nikinmäki -
Metsola - Korso

V75 Pohjois-Nikinmäki-Korso

V75k reitti vastapäivään

V75m reitti myötäpäivään

V77 Päiväkumpu-Kylmäoja

V88 Länsisalmi-Sotungin koulu

V88b Länsisalmi-Sotungin koulu (väli Hakunilantie-Sotungin koulu ajetaan suoraan Sotungintietä)

V99 Ruskeasanta - Tikkurila -
Honkanummi - Peijas

V99b  Tikkurila -
Honkanummi - Peijas

110a Kamppi-Tapiola-Kilo-Leppävaara (Postipuun koululle, koululta. Lähtöajat Mäkkylästä arkisin klo 12.38, 13.40,
14.28 ja 15.25)

110ta Kamppi-Tapiola-Kilo-Leppävaara (Postipuun koululle, koululta, Lauttasaaren kautta)

144

146

149

151

160v

166 Helsinki-Kauklahti-Espoonkartano

205 Kamppi-Leppävaara

231b

231k Helsinki-Mäkkylänkallio-Hämevaara

247 Elielinaukio-Karamalmi-Lähderanta

247a Elielinaukio-Jupperi

248 Elielinaukio-Karakallio-Lähderanta

248a Elielinaukio-Jupperi

248k Helsinki-Karamalmi-Jupperi

248ka Helsinki-Karamalmi-Jupperi

249

270 Elielinaukio-Espoon keskus-Tuomarila-Kuurinniitty

270n Helsinki-Lippajärvi-Tuomarila

315 Elielinaukio-Lähderanta-Vanhakartano

323

324 Elielinaukio-Niipperi-Kalajärvi

324k Elielinaukio-Niipperi-Kalajärvi (Juvanmalmin kautta)

324n Elielinaukio-Niipperi-Kalajärvi (Pähkinärinteen ja Hämeenkylän kautta reittiä; ...- Vihdintie - Rajatorpantie -
Pähkinärinteentie - Santamäentie - Sahratie - Ainontie - Vihdintie)

362t Helsinki-Petikko

400n Elielinaukio - Myyrmäki -
Martinlaakso - Ylästö - Pakkala

451 Elielinaukio-Ylästö-Lentoasema

474 Elielinaukio-Katriinan sairaala

474a Elielinaukio-Reuna

474vk Elielinaukio-Koivupää (Editan kautta)

474v Elielinaukio-Koivupää

500t
501t Lauttasaari-Hanasaari-Tapiola

501v Lauttasaari-Hanasaari-Otaniemi (Hanasaaresta Otaniemen Teekkarikylään reittiä ... Länsiväylä-Karhusaarentie-
Otaniementie-Otakaari)

509 Verkkosaari-Pasila-Järvenperä

512a Malmi-Westendinasema

514k Lentoasema-Tapiola-Westendinasema 
(Lentoaseman teknisen alueen kautta)

519a Vuosaari-Malmi-Lentoasema (Vuosaaresta/Vuosaareen reittiä Kallvikintie - Niinisaarentie - Porslahdentie -
Vuosaarentie - Vuosaari(M) - Leikosaarentie - Meri-Rastilantie - Vuotie -
 Meripellontie - Kunnallisneuvoksentie -Kissankellontie - Marjaniementie -
Itäkeskus(M)... Ajetaan myös lentoaseman teknisen alueen kautta)

522k

532k

548

562k

577 Jakomäki - Malmi - Siltamäki - Tikkurila

611n Helsinki-Etelä-Päiväkumpu

611z Helsinki-Simonsilta

612 Tikkurila-Tammisto

612K Rautatientori-Aviapolis-Kylmäoja (Lentoaseman teknisen alueen kautta)

613 Rautatientori-Kylmäoja

613k Helsinki-Kylmäoja

613n Helsinki-Kylmäoja

620 Rautatientori-Kartanonkoski-Lentoasema

620n Helsinki - Tammisto -
Lentoasema

623z Rautatientori-Rekolanmäki (Meiramitien ja Valkoisenlähteentien kautta; ei Peijaksen kautta)

633k

650 Rautatientori-Ylästö

650a Rautatientori-Vantaanpuisto (Vantaanpuistoon/sta reittiä ..., Ylästöntie- Vanha Nurmijärventie- vantaanreitti

651 Helsinki-Ylästö-Tuupakka

651a Helsinki-Ylästö-Tuupakka-Viinikanmetsä

652 Rautatientori-Tuupakka

652a Rautatientori-Viinikanmetsä

700n Rautatientori - Tikkurila - Korso
- Kulomäki - Rautatientori

710n Rautatientori - Koivukylä -
Korso - Mikkola - Rautatientori

730 Rautatientori - Päiväkumpu -
Korso - Pohjois-Nikinmäki

730a

732 Rautatientori - Honkanummi -
Havukoski

732b (Linja 732B Helsinki - Honkanummen hautausmaa liikennöi 20 minuutin välein
Helsingistä 9.30 - 14.50 ja Honkanummelta 10.00 - 15.20 vain pyhäinpäivänä,
isänpäivänä, jouluaattona ja äitienpäivänä. )

734 Rautatientori - Jokiniemi -
Päiväkumpu

738b

740 Rautatientori - Hakunila - Nissas

740A Rautatientori - Hakunila - Nissas (Lähtee 10 min aikaisemmin Sotungin koululta)

741 Rautatientori - Jakomäki -
Hakunila - Kuninkaanmäki

741k Rautatientori - Jakomäki -
Hakunila - Kuninkaanmäki (Kuninkaanmäentien ja vanhan porvoontien kautta)

741n Rautatientori - Jakomäki -
Hakunila - Kuninkaanmäki (Jakomäentien ja huokotien kautta)

742 Rautatientori - Hakunila -
Nikinmäki - Korso

873 Etelä-Päiväkumpu-Peijas-Kerava

973b Päiväkumpu-Keravan asema

973k

----------


## Miska

> H91k Rapuojantie-Östersundom-Puroniitty (Talosaaren, Kappelitien ja Degermossan kautta.)


Tämä Östersundomin koululaislinja on kyllä edelleen olemassa, liikenne alkaa taas 10.8. kesätauon jälkeen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> "Muutamia" linjoja, joita tässä ketjussa ei ole mainittu


Paitsi että suurin osa on mainittu jo aiemmin...

----------


## vristo

> Linjanumero (11 - 19) oli siis rengastettu. Todettakoon, että linja 19 on huolehtinut tiettyinä vuosina aivan muista kuin Suomenlinnan liikennetarpeista


Tänään tuli todettua, linjat 19 ja 19E liikennöivät edelleen Suomenlinnaan. Aika harvinainen tuo lisätunnus "E" HSL-liikenteessä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kappas!

Onko tuolla metrollekin linjanumerot? Varmaan sitten M1 ja M2?

----------


## Minä vain

> Kappas!
> 
> Onko tuolla metrollekin linjanumerot? Varmaan sitten M1 ja M2?


Tuo on tosiaan wanha juttu, ainakin Kauppatorin ja Suomenlinnan lautta on näkynyt ulkoisissa sovelluksissa linjana 19 niin kauan kuin minulla on ollut älypuhelin. 

Metron linjatunnukset on nyt ennen länsimetron aloitusta M1, M1B, M2, M2B ja M2K. Sen aloittaessa hallivuoroja lukuunottamatta on jälleen vain kaksi eri linjaa eli M2K poistuu. En tiedä tuleeko edelleen olemaan niin että kaikki matkustajia kyytiin ottavat hallivuorot ajetaan Itäkeskuksesta itään silloin.

----------


## Bussihullu

Onko nyt kaikki vanhat linjat käsitelty? O.O

----------


## Bussihullu

> Tuo on tosiaan wanha juttu, ainakin Kauppatorin ja Suomenlinnan lautta on näkynyt ulkoisissa sovelluksissa linjana 19 niin kauan kuin minulla on ollut älypuhelin. 
> 
> Metron linjatunnukset on nyt ennen länsimetron aloitusta M1, M1B, M2, M2B ja M2K. Sen aloittaessa hallivuoroja lukuunottamatta on jälleen vain kaksi eri linjaa eli M2K poistuu. En tiedä tuleeko edelleen olemaan niin että kaikki matkustajia kyytiin ottavat hallivuorot ajetaan Itäkeskuksesta itään silloin.


Mitkä ovat nuo reitit?

Mitä reittiä 474K ajoi

----------


## aki

> Mitä reittiä 474K ajoi


K-vuorot kävivät Hakuninmaalla Editan pihassa. Näillä lähdöillä korvattiin lakkautettua linjaa h47 Kamppi-Hakuninmaa (Edita). Nykyisin Editan ohi ajaa linja 560.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mitkä ovat nuo reitit?


19 Kauppatori  Suomenlinnan päälaituri
19E Katajanokka  Suomenlinnan huoltolaituri 

M1 Ruoholahti  Vuosaari 
M2 Ruoholahti  Mellunmäki (ei ruuhka-aikaan)
M2K Kamppi  Mellunmäki (ruuhka-aikaan)
M1B Itäkeskus  Vuosaari (vain tähän suuntaan, varhain joka aamu)
M2B Itäkeskus  Mellunmäki (vain tähän suuntaan, varhain joka aamu)

----------


## aki

> M1 Ruoholahti  Vuosaari 
> M2 Ruoholahti  Mellunmäki (ei ruuhka-aikaan)
> M2K Kamppi  Mellunmäki (ruuhka-aikaan)
> M1B Itäkeskus  Vuosaari (vain tähän suuntaan, varhain joka aamu)
> M2B Itäkeskus  Mellunmäki (vain tähän suuntaan, varhain joka aamu)


Missä yhteydessä näitä tunnuksia M1B, M2B ja M2K käytetään? Ei ainakaan HSL:n haku noita tunnista. Ainoastaan perusversiot M1 ja M2 löytyi.

----------


## Minä vain

> Missä yhteydessä näitä tunnuksia M1B, M2B ja M2K käytetään? Ei ainakaan HSL:n haku noita tunnista. Ainoastaan perusversiot M1 ja M2 löytyi.


Tunnukset löytyy - kuten myös 19 ja 19E - ulkoisista sovelluksista. Helpoin tapa on saada nuo esiin on varmaan Google Maps.

----------


## bernemi

Elokuussa poistuivat linjanumerot
68, 72, 75a, 76a, 76b, 77a.
78 otettiin takaisin käyttöön.

----------


## APH

Näköjään joskus ollut myös 79V.
Osaako kukaan luetella eri kerrat, kun 79:llä on ollut joku apulinja? Viimeisimpänä tosiaan nyt syksyllä aloittanut 79B Siilitie M - Latokartano (Agronominkatu).

----------


## Max

> Näköjään joskus ollut myös 79V.
> Osaako kukaan luetella eri kerrat, kun 79:llä on ollut joku apulinja? Viimeisimpänä tosiaan nyt syksyllä aloittanut 79B Siilitie M - Latokartano (Agronominkatu).


Se V-versio taisi noihin aikoihin olla oikeastaan se päälinja ja 79 vain apuna. Kulki reittiä Pitäjänmäki (Takkatie) - Etelä-Haaga - Pohjois-Haaga(mistä varsinainen 79 lähti mukaan) - Maunula - Pihlajamäki - Viikki - Herttoniemi.  Taisi olla vuosi 1988 kun päälinja 79 käännettiin Talonpojantielle ja Pihlajamäestä Pohjois-Haagan sijaan Malmille. Asuin silloin Talonpojantiellä opiskelija-asuntolassa ja matka bussipysäkille lyheni noin kilometrillä.

Liittyikö 79V:n loppu siihen, kun 550 aloitti? Reitissä on aika paljon samaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Liittyikö 79V:n loppu siihen, kun 550 aloitti? Reitissä on aika paljon samaa.


Joo, 79V lopetti 550:n aloittaessa 2003. 79V:tä voidaankin pitää jonkinlaisena 550:n esiasteena. Yhteistä reittiä perus-79:n kanssa ei ollut kovinkaan paljoa, joten minusta se oli enemmänkin oma itsenäinen linjansa kuin 79:n apulinja.

----------


## aki

> Se V-versio taisi noihin aikoihin olla oikeastaan se päälinja ja 79 vain apuna. Kulki reittiä Pitäjänmäki (Takkatie) - Etelä-Haaga - Pohjois-Haaga(mistä varsinainen 79 lähti mukaan) - Maunula - Pihlajamäki - Viikki - Herttoniemi.  Taisi olla vuosi 1988 kun päälinja 79 käännettiin Talonpojantielle ja Pihlajamäestä Pohjois-Haagan sijaan Malmille.


Vuoden -86 linjakartassa 79:n kääntöpaikka oli Oulunkylän torilla yhdessä linjan 64S kanssa.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Elokuussa poistuivat linjanumerot
> 68, 72, 75a, 76a, 76b, 77a.
> 78 otettiin takaisin käyttöön.


Myös 70T, 71V ja 76N poistuivat.

----------


## Rattivaunu

79V muistutti  viimeisen 1,5 vuoden aikana 550:tä etenkin siltä osin, että Haagassa se kulki Eliel Saarisen tien keskiosaa Huopalahden aseman alta. Ennen vuotta 2002 79V käytti samoja reittikatuja kuin nykyinenkin 52 samalla alueella. Oulunkylän ja Viikin välinen reitti oli tietenkin täysin erilainen Maaherrantien puuttuessa; sen paikalla oli vain vanha satamarata, joka tosin ehti lyhentyä yhteysradaksi metroverkolle. Rata ja tie menivät vuodesta 2003 lähtien joidenkin vuosien ajan yhteisväylänä Oulunkylästä Pihlajiston kautta Viikkiin. Nyttemmin raideyhteys valtakunnalliselta rataverkolta metrolle on muuttunut kokonaan toisenlaiseksi aivan muunlaista reittiä ja kiskot Oulunkylästä metron koestusraiteelle on purettu.

----------


## 8.6

Elokuussa poistuivat Keravan linjat 5K, 5T, 8 ja 8T. Myös vitonen poistui Keravalta, mutta kulkee yhä Espoossa. Jo kesäkuussa poistuivat lisäksi 5B ja 8L.

----------


## Resiina

Koska täällä on osoitettu mielenkiintoa Helsingin sisäisen linjan 79 historaa kohtaan niin kaivoin vanhaan joukkoliikennewikiin tekemäni artikkelin tyngän koneeltani.
Linja 79
Linjan historia
* Kevät.1966
Linjan liikennöinti alkoi reitillä Herttoniemi-Pihlajamäki-Oulunkylä
Liikennöitsijä Helsinki-Maaseulu Liikenne Oy
* Kesä.1966
Linjan reittiä jatkettiin Maunulan ostoskeskuksen luo
* 20.08.1972
Linjan reittiä jatkettiin Pohjois Haagaan
* 27.09.1976
Linjan päätepiste siirtyi Herttoniemen liikenneympyrän läheisyyteen
* 23.11.1981
Linjan päätepysäkki siirtyi Herttoniemen metroaseman linja-autoterminaaliin
* 13.10.1980
Linjan päätepysäkki siirtyi Näyttelijäntieltä Ida Albergin tielle
* 18.04.1983
Linjan päätepysäkki siirtyi Oulunkylään
* 01.06.1987
Linjan päätepysäkki siirtyi Malmille
* 15.12.1987
Linjan reitti siirtyi Talonpojantielle
* 01.06.1990
Linjan reitti muuttui ...-Abraham Wetterintie-Sorvaajankatu-Asentajankatu-Sahaajakatu-Muuntajakatu-...
* 02.01.1997
Linjan reitti muuttui ...-Linnanrakentajantie-Laivalahdenportti-Laivalahdenkaari-Kaivolahdenkatu-Linnanrakentajantie-Abraham Wetterintie-...
* 17.08.1998
Linjan reitti muuttui, ei enään Herttoniemenrannan kautta

Rinnakkais sekä apulinjat ja niiden linjahistoria

Apulinja 79A
* 03.09.1995
Linjan liikennöinti alkoi reitillä Siilitie-Latokartano  Siilitie-Viikintie-Talonpojantie-(Päätepysäkki Ylioppilaskylä)-Pihlajamäentie-Viikintie-Siilitie
* 29.08.1999
Linja lakkautettiin
* Syksy.2004
Linjan liikennöinti alkoi reitillä Latokartano-Siilitie (Vain tässä suunnassa)
* 03.01.2005
Linjaa liikenöitiin myös suunnassa Siilitie-Latokartano
* 05.06.2005
Linja lakkautettiin

Apulinja 79V
* 20.08.1972
Linjan liikennöinti alkoi reitillä Herttoniemi-Suursuo-Pitäjänmäen teollisuus alue
Liikennöitsijä Helsinki-Maaseutu Liikenne Oy
* 27.09.1976
Linjan päätepiste siirtyi Herttoniemen liikenneympyrän läheisyyteen
* 21.11.1977
Linjan päätepysäkki siirtyi Takkakujan kääntöpaikalle ja linja alkoi kulkea molempiin suuntiin Pitäjänmäentietä 
* 23.11.1981
Linjan päätepysäkki siirtyi Herttoniemen metroaseman linja-autoterminaaliin
* 18.08.1994
Pukinmäen eritasolittymä otettiin käyttöön
* 11.08.2002
Linjan retti muuttui ...-Eliel Saarisentie-...(Etelä Haagan läpi)
* 15.08.2003
Linja lakkautettiin
Lähteet

* HRO:n vuosikertomukset 1920-1944
* HKL:n Vuosikertomukset 1945-1993
* Raitio -lehdet
* HKL:n vanhat aikataulut ja linjakartat

----------


## Pera

Elokuussa Poistui 554K

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Elokuussa Poistui 554K


Myös 554 reitti muuttui, ja sitäkös ihmetellään.  :Laughing:

----------


## Prompter

Kukaan ei ole tainnut mainita Nikkilän vanhoja linjoja

760 HelsinkiNikkilä (nyk. 785)
761 HelsinkiNikkiläPaippinen
762 HelsinkiNikkiläPaippinenJärvenpää (nyk. 786)
763 HelsinkiNikkiläPornainen	 (nyk. 787)
764 HelsinkiNikkiläPornainenHalkia (nyk. 787A)
766 HelsinkiNikkiläPornainenAskola
773 HelsinkiHinthaaraPornainen
774 HelsinkiHinthaaraHalkia
776 HelsinkiHinthaaraPorvoo (nyk. 788)
780 HelsinkiHindsbyGesterby
781 HelsinkiGesterby
782 HelsinkiStufasGesterby

Lisäksi Nikkilän kautta Mäntsälään ajoi 765, mutta numero on edelleen käytössä yhdellä vuoroparilla Hki-moottoritie-Järvenpää-Mäntsälä.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Mahtaakohan kellään olla kuvaotosta edesmenneen seutulinjan 128 Nöykkiön taannoisesta päätepysäkistä? Alue on nykyään täysin muuttunut ja olisi jännä nähdä miltä se aikanaan näytti.
Entä osaako osaako kukaan kertoa kumpi entisistä Tuomarilan linjoista, s154 ja s270,on vanhempi?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mahtaakohan kellään olla kuvaotosta edesmenneen seutulinjan 128 Nöykkiön taannoisesta päätepysäkistä? Alue on nykyään täysin muuttunut ja olisi jännä nähdä miltä se aikanaan näytti.
> Entä osaako osaako kukaan kertoa kumpi entisistä Tuomarilan linjoista, s154 ja s270,on vanhempi?


Vanhaa 128 kääntöpaikkaa on käsitelty tässä jo aijemmin. Sijaitsi Viimeiseksi Kirkkoharju - Laidunrinne risteyksessä, kuvat löytää karttahaku.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Vanhaa 128 kääntöpaikkaa on käsitelty tässä jo aijemmin. Sijaitsi Viimeiseksi Kirkkoharju - Laidunrinne risteyksessä, kuvat löytää karttahaku.


Kyllä vain mutta kysyinkin viestissäni nimenomaan jos jolla kulla löytyisi kuvaa tai kuvalinkkiä josta näkee millainen paikka on aikanaan ollut ennen kuin se kaavoitettiin ja myllättiin uuteen uskoon. Kuukle mapsista tosiaan näkee paikan muttei valitettavasti sitä miltä se on 90-luvulla näyttänyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Lähijunista poistui linjatunnus X viime kesäaikatauluun siirtymisen yhteydessä, en tiedä palaako se takaisin?

Bussilinja 219 (Leppävaara-Järvenperä) ei liikennöi nyt kesäaikataulun voimassaoloaikana, toivottavasti palaa talviaikatauluun siirryttäessä.

t. Rainer

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Bussilinja 219 (Leppävaara-Järvenperä) ei liikennöi nyt kesäaikataulun voimassaoloaikana, toivottavasti palaa talviaikatauluun siirryttäessä.
> 
> t. Rainer


Palaa kyllä, e20:stä ei ole ennenkään ajettu kesäisin, vaan sen on korvannut e24T, jota on ajettu myös päiväsaikaan. Sama juttu nyt uusien linjanumeroiden kanssa.

----------


## aki

Viime viikolla TK:n pakettiauto tuli vastaan Martinkyläntiellä linjatunnuksena edesmennyt "2 Kirkka". Aika hyvin kun ottaa huomioon että Kirkkaan on ajettu jo kolmen vuoden ajan tunnuksella 432😊

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Lähijunista poistui linjatunnus X viime kesäaikatauluun siirtymisen yhteydessä, en tiedä palaako se takaisin?
> t. Rainer


Ei palaa takaisin.  :Sad:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ei palaa takaisin.


Maanantaisen häiriön vuoksi peruutetuiksi juniksi mainittiin vähän aikaa myös X-juna!

----------


## LimoSWN

> Maanantaisen häiriön vuoksi peruutetuiksi juniksi mainittiin vähän aikaa myös X-juna!


Samassa yhteydessä mainittiin myös S-juna.

----------


## Bussibongilija

> En löytänyt tällaista aihetta täältä, joten...
> 
> Listataan porukalla kattava lista pk-seudun poistuneista linjanumeroista. Päivittelen listaa sitä mukaa, kun tietoa tulee.
> Reitti on linjan viimeisin ennen lakkauttamista.
> 
> *Helsinki*
> 
> 05N Rautatientori - Puistola
> 06N Rautatientori - Siltamäki
> ...



Oliko nuo 474-sarjalaiset millaisilla reiteillä?
Entäpä 500 ja 501 yms?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Oliko nuo 474-sarjalaiset millaisilla reiteillä?
> Entäpä 500 ja 501 yms?


474 Elielinaukio-Hämeenlinnanväylä-Kuninkaantammi-Vantaanlaakso-Seutula (Katriinan sairaala)
474A Elielinaukio-sama reitti kun ylempänä-Reuna
474K Elielinaukio-Sanomala-sama reitti kuin 474 ->
474V Elielinaukio-Koivupää
Sitten vielä 474AK ja 474VK

500T ja 501 Lauttasaari-Tapiola
501V Lauttasaari-Otaniemi, linjan 102T reittiä Katajaharjusta Otaniemeen. 
502 (vanha) Merihaka-Otaniemi
503 Merihaka-Meilahti-Keilaniemi-Haukilahti-Matinkylä
504 Pasila-Meilahti-Keilaniemi-Hannus-Soukka-Kivenlahti
505 Verkkosaari-Pasila-Meilahti-Otaniemi-Tapiola-Olari
506 (vanha) Mustialankatu-Meilahti-Otaniemi-Pohjois-Tapiola
509 Verkkosaari-Pasila-Leppävaara-Lähderanta-Järvenperä

----------


## Multsun poika

Linja 35 Simonkenttä-Munkkivuori, listassa on vain tuo Talinrannan lyhytaikainen liityntäversio

----------


## Miska

> 474 Elielinaukio-Hämeenlinnanväylä-Kuninkaantammi-Vantaanlaakso-Seutula (Katriinan sairaala)
> 474A Elielinaukio-sama reitti kun ylempänä-Reuna
> 474K Elielinaukio-Sanomala-sama reitti kuin 474 ->
> 474V Elielinaukio-Koivupää
> Sitten vielä 474AK ja 474VK


Linja 474 ei ajanut Kuninkaantammen kautta, vaan Hämeenlinnanväylältä Kaivokselan liittymästä Silvolaan ja edelleen Vantaanlaakson läpi Kivistön suuntaan. K-, AK- ja VK-vuorot eivät ajaneet Sanomalan vaan Editan kautta.

----------


## Bussibongilija

Mitkä mahtoivat olla uimarantalinjojen reitit? (Esim U8)
Sen verran tiedän, että
U8 Länsi - Herttoniemi-Reposalmen uimaranta
U9 Myllypuro-Reposalmen uimaranta
U94 Mellunmäki-Reposalmen uimaranta

Oliko niitä vielä enemmän?

----------


## Piirka

> Mitkä mahtoivat olla uimarantalinjojen reitit? (Esim U8)


Raitio-lehden numerossa 3/2009 on juttu Laajasalon linjoista. Jutussa on oma kappale Reposalmen uimarantalinjoista. Siitä ei tosin selviä reittikatuja, mutta vanhaa opaskarttaa tutkimalla alkuperäisen, kesinä 1959-1965, ajetun uimarantalinja 73:n reitti saattaisi olla Eränkävijäntori  Hiihtomäentie  Majavatie  Susitie  Herttoniementie*  Porvoontie*  Roihuvuorentie  Linnanrakentajantie  Laajasalontie**  Holmanmoisiontie  Reposalmentie (* = nyk. Länsiväylä, ** = Laajasalon puolella nyk. Kuvernöörintie, Holmanmoisiontietä ei nykyään enää ole).

Uimarantalinjoja U8 ja U9 ajettiin kesinä 1970-1978. Reitit olivat Reposalmentie  Holmanmoisiontie (katosi 1970-luvun puolivälissä)  Laajasalontie ja U8 edelleen Linnanrakentajantie  Hiihtomäentie  Kettutie ja U9 Abraham Wetterintie  Roihuvuorentie  Tulisuontie  Marjaniementie  Turunlinnantie  Myllymestarintie  Myllypurontie  Myllypadontie. Lähtö Hertsikasta ja Myllypurosta klo 9-10 välillä ja paluu klo 13-15 välillä. U94:sta ajettiin kesinä 1972-1977. Ajettiin Reposalmesta Myllymestarintielle ehkä samaa reittiä U9:n kanssa ja edelleen Kontulantietä?

Lisäksi oli olemassa uimahallilinja U3, jota ajettiin ainakin kesäkuussa 1971. Lähtö Konalasta 39:n vanhalta päättäriltä klo 9.30 reittiä Konalantie  Pitäjänmäentie  Vihdintie  Lapinmäentie  Nurmijärventie  Nuijamiestentie  Pirkkolantie. Paluulähtö Konalaan klo 13.00.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> En löytänyt tällaista aihetta täältä, joten...
> 
> *Vantaa*
> 
> 545 Mellunmäki - Varisto
> 546 Mellunmäki - Varisto


Olenko väärässä, jos sanon, että 545:n reitti oli LänsimäkiVaristo ja 546:n RajakyläVaristo? Näistä 545 kulki maanantaista perjantaihin ja 546 viikonloppuisin. Linjat muuttuivat Vantaan suuressa linjanumero- ja linjastouudistuksessa vuonna 1992, jolloin parivaljakko 545 ja 546 katkaistiin keskeltä linjoiksi 55 ja 62.

----------


## Piirka

> Olenko väärässä, jos sanon, että 545:n reitti oli LänsimäkiVaristo ja 546:n RajakyläVaristo? Näistä 545 kulki maanantaista perjantaihin ja 546 viikonloppuisin. Linjat muuttuivat Vantaan suuressa linjanumero- ja linjastouudistuksessa vuonna 1992, jolloin parivaljakko 545 ja 546 katkaistiin keskeltä linjoiksi 55 ja 62.


Olet. Linjojen 545 ja 546 päättärit siirrettiin Länsimäestä ja Rajakylästä Mellunmäen metroasemalle vuonna 1989, sattuneesta syystä. Linjojen ajoreitti erosi idässä. 545 kulki suorempaa reittiä Fazerintien kautta ja 546 kiersi viikonloppuisin Jakomäen kautta. Näin koska linja 40 (Tikkurila  Jakomäki  Mellunmäki (M) oli 545:n kaltainen arkilinja.

----------


## SD202

> Olenko väärässä, jos sanon, että 545:n reitti oli LänsimäkiVaristo ja 546:n RajakyläVaristo? Näistä 545 kulki maanantaista perjantaihin ja 546 viikonloppuisin. Linjat muuttuivat Vantaan suuressa linjanumero- ja linjastouudistuksessa vuonna 1992, jolloin parivaljakko 545 ja 546 katkaistiin keskeltä linjoiksi 55 ja 62.


Vuoden 1992 linjastouudistuksen jälkeen Tikkurilan ja Mellunmäen välinen osuus hoidettiin linjalla 84. Sitten jossain vaiheessa alkoi erinäiset kokeilut: jossain vaiheessa linja 61 oli melko pitkässä muodossa Lentoasema - Tikkurila - Mellunmäki. Tuosta pitkästä linjan 61 versiosta luovuttiin muistaakseni varsin nopeasti ja silloin linja pilkottiin kahteen, Tikkurilaan päättyvään osaan numeroille 61 ja 62.

----------


## Max

Tuo 84 ajoi Tikkurilan päässä vähän eri reittiä kuin myöhemmät versiot. Se meni Urheilutietä Hiekkaharjuntielle ja sieltä Kielotien ja Unikkotien kautta asemalle.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Muistaako kukaan onko Vantaan Kuninkaalassa ollut joskus jonkun seutulinjan päätepysäkki?

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

Vieläkö listataan?
150, Kivenlahti - Kamppi (Myöhemmin Kamppi vaihtui Matinkylään)
150A Tillinmäki - Kamppi -"-
150K Saunalahti - Kamppi -"-
150N Saunalahti - Kamppi
164 Saunalahti - Matinkylä
164V Saunalahti - Matinkylä via Kiviruukki
531K Tiistilä - Latokaski

----------


## Miska

> Muistaako kukaan onko Vantaan Kuninkaalassa ollut joskus jonkun seutulinjan päätepysäkki?


Tarkoittanet linjaa 747, joka ajoi Rautatientorilta Vaaralan kautta Kuusikkoon. 747 lienee korvautunut Kuusikon kautta Satomäkeen kulkeneella linjalla 711 joskus 1980-luvun alkuvuosina. Ainakin Vantaan vuoden 1978 linjakartassa päätepysäkki on ollut ilmeisesti Markkulantien pohjoispäässä.

----------


## Akizz

En huomannut, oliko nämä jo sanottu...
.
324 Kalajärvi-Helsinki
.
535 Lentoasema-Koskelo-Espoon Keskus
.
21 Leppävaara-Lahnus/Serena
.
82 Espoon Keskus-Lahnus/Serena
.
29 Leppävaara-Kalajärvi

----------


## Salomaa

Alunperin kirjoittanut KriZuu :
_En löytänyt tällaista aihetta täältä, joten...

Listataan porukalla kattava lista pk-seudun poistuneista linjanumeroista. Päivittelen listaa sitä mukaa, kun tietoa tulee.
Reitti on linjan viimeisin ennen lakkauttamista.

Helsinki

05N Rautatientori - Puistola
06N Rautatientori - Siltamäki
08N Rautatientori - Latokartano
09N Rautatientori - Torpparinmäki

11 Rautatientori - Korkeasaari (Mustikkamaa)
12 Olympiaterminaali - Keskusta ja citylinja
13 Katajanokka - Lasipalatsi
14A Viiskulma - Tukholmankatu
14B Hernesaari - Meilahden klinikat
14H Eira - Hernesaari
14V Eira - Itä-Pasila
15A Elielinaukio - Länsiterminaali
15B Kamppi - Jätkäsaari
15V Salmisaari - Länsiterminaali
16A Munkkisaari - Suvilahti
16B Hernesaari - Erottaja
16V Hernesaari - Herttoniemi
17A Merikatu - Itä-Pasila (Asemapäällikönkatu)
17T Erottaja - Itä-Pasila (Asemapäällikönkatu)
17V Merikatu - Aleksis Kiven katu
18A Katajanokka - Etu-Töölö (Caloniuksenkatu)
18F Vallila - Etu-Töölö (Caloniuksenkatu)
19 Ruoholahti  Jätkäsaari

20V Erottaja - Lauttasaari (Katajaharju)
21 Erottaja - Seurasaari
22A Rautatientori - Ahjokuja
23A Ruskeasuo - Ilmala
23B Eläintarha - Ruskeasuo (Invalidisäätiö)
23S Siltasaari - Ilmala
23V Rautatientori - Ruskeasuo (Invalidisäätiö)
24A Erottaja - Meilahden klinikat
25 Erottaja - Kaarela
26 Keskusta  Konala"_

Milloin tuo 26 ajoi viimeksi, mitä reitiä ja missä oli päätepysäkit ?

----------


## Resiina

> Alunperin kirjoittanut KriZuu :
> _
> 26 Keskusta  Konala"_
> 
> Milloin tuo 26 ajoi viimeksi, mitä reitiä ja missä oli päätepysäkit ?


01.01.1966 helsingin linjasto numeroitiin uusiksi postinumeroiden mukaan. Linjasta 26 tuli linja 39 Reitti oli Simonkenttä-Ruskeasuo-Pitäjänmäki-Konala
Ote kartasta vuodelta 1965

----------


## Matkalainen

> 150, Kivenlahti - Kamppi (Myöhemmin Kamppi vaihtui Matinkylään)
> 150A Tillinmäki - Kamppi -"-
> 150K Saunalahti - Kamppi -"-


Nämä linjat ajoivat loppuun saakka Kamppiin, Matinkylään katkaistu linja sai numeron 146 ja menetti kirjainversiot.




> 150N Saunalahti - Kamppi


150N ei mennyt Saunalahteen, sinne meni 147N.

----------


## QS6

> 150N ei mennyt Saunalahteen, sinne meni 147N.


150N ajoi Saunalahteen suunnilleen vuosina 2003-2005. Fiksummat tarkentanevat. 

Tarkka muistikuva on siitä, että tunnin kierrosajalla silloin kioskia pyöritettiin tuolla lenkillä. Vanhat kunnon ajat!

https://web.archive.org/web/20070403185027/http://aikataulut.ytv.fi:80/linjat/fi/s150.html

----------


## Matkalainen

> 150N ajoi Saunalahteen suunnilleen vuosina 2003-2005. Fiksummat tarkentanevat. 
> 
> Tarkka muistikuva on siitä, että tunnin kierrosajalla silloin kioskia pyöritettiin tuolla lenkillä. Vanhat kunnon ajat!
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20070403...t/fi/s150.html


Näinhän se tosiaan olikin. Sittemmin tuon korvasi linja 140N, joka jatkoi Saunalahdesta vielä takaisin Helsinkiin, suorempaa reittiä ja muistaakseni vieläpä ilman välipisteaikoja. Sen sitten korvasi tuo mainittu 147N.

----------


## Salomaa

> 01.01.1966 helsingin linjasto numeroitiin uusiksi postinumeroiden mukaan. Linjasta 26 tuli linja 39 Reitti oli Simonkenttä-Ruskeasuo-Pitäjänmäki-Konala
> Ote kartasta vuodelta 1965


eli ilmeisesti päättäri Riihipellontiellä. Siellä on kääntösilmukka edelleen.

----------


## Minä vain

> 01.01.1966 helsingin linjasto numeroitiin uusiksi postinumeroiden mukaan. Linjasta 26 tuli linja 39 Reitti oli Simonkenttä-Ruskeasuo-Pitäjänmäki-Konala
> Ote kartasta vuodelta 1965



Mistä tuon koko kartan näkisi? Toinen, josta en ole nähnyt karttaa, on Itä-Helsinki juuri ennen metron avautumista.

----------


## Akizz

Siis onko tosiaan joskus ollut linja 691 joka on mennyt Juvanmalmille?

----------


## Resiina

> Mistä tuon koko kartan näkisi? Toinen, josta en ole nähnyt karttaa, on Itä-Helsinki juuri ennen metron avautumista.


Täältä https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...0E?usp=sharing löytyy muutama linjakartta




> Siis onko tosiaan joskus ollut linja 691 joka on mennyt Juvanmalmille?


Tämä linja 691 löytyy ainakin Vantaan linjakartasata 1974 (Katso yllä oleva linkki) Rautatientori-Tuusulantie-Tamm9sto-Ylästö-Kehä III-Juvanmalmi. Liikennöitsijä Pohjolan Liikenne Oy

----------


## Tarkastaja

Osaako kukaan valaista milloin 65(A):n päätepysäkki siirtyi Veräjälaaksoon Kestikujalle? Entä missä aikaisempi päätepysäkki sijaitsi?

----------


## huusmik

> Osaako kukaan valaista milloin 65(A):n päätepysäkki siirtyi Veräjälaaksoon Kestikujalle? Entä missä aikaisempi päätepysäkki sijaitsi?


http://web.archive.org/web/200003042...ussit/65A.html Tämä kertoo sen sijainneen Myllypellontiellä.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> http://web.archive.org/web/200003042...ussit/65A.html Tämä kertoo sen sijainneen Myllypellontiellä.


Tuo on siis se nykyinen päättärisilmukka. Sanoin virheellisesti päätepisteeksi kestikuja vaikka se on seuraava pysäkki tuosta nykyisestä päättäristä. 90-luvulla päättäri näyttää aikataululehtisten mukaan sijainneen Otto Brandtin Tiellä, tiedä sitten missä siellä

----------


## Tarkastaja

Missähän kohtaa entisen 732:n päättäri on ollut Havukoskella?

----------


## Max

> Missähän kohtaa entisen 732:n päättäri on ollut Havukoskella?


Ainakin viimeisin versio kääntyi Hosantiellä, huoltoaseman ja kierrätyskeskuksen maisemissa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Missähän kohtaa entisen 732:n päättäri on ollut Havukoskella?


Samassa kohtaa kuin nykyisen 722:n päättäri.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Kiitos! Yritin vanhoista aikatauluista etsiä enkä oikein bongannut tarkkaa paikka

----------


## Akizz

Viime perjantaina liikennöi viimeistä päivää:

236K (Leppävaara-Karamalmi-Serena)
-
239T (Leppävaara-Röylä-Kalajärvi)

----------


## huusmik

> Viime perjantaina liikennöi viimeistä päivää:
> 
> 236K (Leppävaara-Karamalmi-Serena)
> -
> 239T (Leppävaara-Röylä-Kalajärvi)


Myös 227V ajoi viimeisen kerran.

----------


## aki

> Myös 227V ajoi viimeisen kerran.


Kuten myös linjan 206 A-lähdöt

----------


## tomppa.bx

> Kuten myös linjan 206 A-lähdöt


Ja sama pätee linjaan 219

----------


## Makke93

Koulujen kesälomien alettua pari viikkoa sitten ajettiin linjaa numerolla 573 toistaiseksi viimeisen kerran. Riippuen siitä miten Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelma etenee numero saattaa palata käyttöön 571:n apulinjalle parin vuoden sisällä.

----------


## aki

> Koulujen kesälomien alettua pari viikkoa sitten ajettiin linjaa numerolla 573 toistaiseksi viimeisen kerran. Riippuen siitä miten Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelma etenee numero saattaa palata käyttöön 571:n apulinjalle parin vuoden sisällä.


Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien uusi linjasto on suunniteltu otettavaksi käyttöön vuonna 2022 joten on sinne aikaa kolmisen vuotta.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Sijaitsiko 80A:n Roihupellon päättäri Tulppatien ja Levytien risteyksen tuntumassa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sijaitsiko 80A:n Roihupellon päättäri Tulppatien ja Levytien risteyksen tuntumassa?


Itse olen jopa vienyt vaihtoautoa Tulppatien päätepysäkille jonkun kerran 1980-luvun aivan lopulla, mutta silloin ainakin sinne ajoi itse 80 - arkisin kulkeva 80-linjan pääversio. Ja se ajantasauspaikka mielestäni oli jo hyvin lähellä nykyistä Tulppakujaa. Tuolloin Herttoniemen satamarata piti ylittää tasoristeyksen kautta. Rata on nyttemmin purettu.

Tuolloin 80A oli lyhennetty versio ja sen päättäri oli Sahaajankadun ja Pikkupurontien risteyksen tuntumassa PPT:tä ajatellen kadun vastakkaiselle puolelle sijoitetussa kääntöpaikassa. Nykyään se paikka on aika lailla eri näköinen, rata on purettu ja vapautuneille alueille on noussut erilaista liiketoimintaa, muistaakseni autoalan liikkeitä siellä nykyään näkee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Lähijunien  linjatunnus N on poistunut.

t. Rainer

----------


## bernemi

Syksyllä poistuneita linjoja:
58 Itäkeskus(M) -Pasila-Munkkivuori
226 Leppävaara-Jorvi
226A Leppävaara-Kellonummi
227N Leppävaara-Jorvi
238B, K, KB, KT, T Leppävaarasta Siikajärvelle, Siikarantaan, Siikaniemeen
242 Espoon Keskus-Siikaniemi
245K, 245KA Espoon Keskus-Nuuksionpää/Kattila Muuralan kautta
551 Herttoniemi(M) -Pasila-Westendinasema
551N Kamppi-Munkkiniemi-Westendinasema
621 Hakaniemi-Tammisto-Kylmäoja
622 Hakaniemi-Kylmäoja
991 Eriksnäs-Söderkulla-Nikkilä

----------


## Akizz

Lisää syksyllä poistuneita:

582K, 582B, 582KB

----------


## Bussipoika04

Lisää syksyllä poistuneita:
203 Laajalahti - Leppävaara - Uusimäki
206 Kamppi - Kera
215A Leppävaara - Högnäs 
632 ja 635 Rautatientori - Keravan as
962 Keravan asema - Vantaanportti
963 Hyrylä - Keravan asema

----------


## JT

> Lisää syksyllä poistuneita:
> 203 Laajalahti - Leppävaara - Uusimäki


Ei ole poistunut, vaan on reitillä Leppävaara - Uusmäki.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Itse olen jopa vienyt vaihtoautoa Tulppatien päätepysäkille jonkun kerran 1980-luvun aivan lopulla, mutta silloin ainakin sinne ajoi itse 80 - arkisin kulkeva 80-linjan pääversio. Ja se ajantasauspaikka mielestäni oli jo hyvin lähellä nykyistä Tulppakujaa. Tuolloin Herttoniemen satamarata piti ylittää tasoristeyksen kautta. Rata on nyttemmin purettu.
> 
> Tuolloin 80A oli lyhennetty versio ja sen päättäri oli Sahaajankadun ja Pikkupurontien risteyksen tuntumassa PPT:tä ajatellen kadun vastakkaiselle puolelle sijoitetussa kääntöpaikassa. Nykyään se paikka on aika lailla eri näköinen, rata on purettu ja vapautuneille alueille on noussut erilaista liiketoimintaa, muistaakseni autoalan liikkeitä siellä nykyään näkee.


Kiitos Rattivaunu, meni tosiaan nuo versiot sekaisin. Muistelinkin että ainakin joskus 90-luvulla joku versio ajoi toiseen paikkaan teollisuusalueella ja se onkin juuri tuo! Mahdatkohan muistaa milloin tuo Pikkupurontien kääntöpaikka on poistunut käytöstä?

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Ei ole poistunut, vaan on reitillä Leppävaara - Uusmäki.


Aivan. Ajatuskatko.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Mitähän reittiä taannoinen 600N on kulkenut?

----------


## aki

> Mitähän reittiä taannoinen 600N on kulkenut?


600N Helsinki-Tikkurila-Ilola-Helsinki. Linjalla oli pari lähtöä Pe-La öisin. Vuonna 2010 lähdöt Rautatientorilta olivat klo 2.35 ja 4.15. Reitti oli vuonna 2010 seuraava: Rautatientori-Hämeentie-Mäkelänkatu-Tuusulanväylä-Meiramitie-Puutarhatie-Peltolantie-Talvikkitie-Lummetie-Ratatie-Tikkurilan asema-Ratatie-Tikkurilantie-Urheilutie-Talkootie-Talvikkitie-Leinikkitie-Koivukyläntie-Simonkalliontie-Simonkyläntie-Laaksotie-Koivukylänväylä-Epinkoskentie-Leikkitie-Kivikkotie-Tuusulantie-Valkoisenlähteentie-Junkkersintie-Ilmailutie-Pyhtäänkorventie-Manttaalitie-Tikkurilantie-Rälssitie-Tasetie-Valimotie-Tuusulanväylä > Helsinki.

Vuonna 2011 linja korvattiin Ilolassa linjan 633 Helsinki-Korso-Kerava N-vuoroilla ja Tammiston-Vantaanportin puolella alkoi kulkea linja 620 Helsinki-Kartanonkoski-Lentoasema.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Kiitos Aki! Kukaties numero 600N tekee vielä joskus lähitulevaisuudessa paluun

----------


## anticop

Onkohan Kauniaisissa vielä siinä jossakin pysäkillä 109Z Linja-autoasema - Lauttasaari - Klovi - Kauniainen Jorvi
Viimeksi, kun HelBillä ajoin 109 Ikaruksilla oli 109Z vielä siellä pysäkillä, vaikkei ollut enää Z-vuoroja.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Onkohan Kauniaisissa vielä siinä jossakin pysäkillä 109Z Linja-autoasema - Lauttasaari - Klovi - Kauniainen Jorvi
> Viimeksi, kun HelBillä ajoin 109 Ikaruksilla oli 109Z vielä siellä pysäkillä, vaikkei ollut enää Z-vuoroja.


Kaikki kilvet ovat päivitetty viimeksi länsimetron linjaston alkaessa.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Millä tavoin entisen 64N -yölinjan reitti poikkesi 64:n reitistä?

----------


## kuukanko

Se kiersi Koskelantien ja Pohjolanaukion kautta (Koskelantie - Käpyläntie - Kullervonkatu - Panuntie).

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Se kiersi Koskelantien ja Pohjolanaukion kautta (Koskelantie - Käpyläntie - Kullervonkatu - Panuntie).


Ok, Kiitos avusta!

----------


## Azzy

> 963 Hyrylä - Keravan asema


963han nyt palasi takaisin välille Paijala - Keravan asema, ilmeisesti parantamaan yhteyksiä Hyrylän ja Keravan välille 641n kanssa, sekä palvelemaan uutta asuinaluetta Rykmentinpuistossa

----------


## Wolde

91 / 91K linjatunnus poistui käytöstä 5.6. ja alkaa elokuussa liikennöimään uudella tunnuksella 837 (vai olikohan 839). Elokuussa vaihtuu muistaakseni myös 93 / 93K 800 sarjalaiseksi!

----------


## zige94

> 91 / 91K linjatunnus poistui käytöstä 5.6. ja alkaa elokuussa liikennöimään uudella tunnuksella 837 (vai olikohan 839). Elokuussa vaihtuu muistaakseni myös 93 / 93K 800 sarjalaiseksi!


16.8. alkaen:

93/93K -> 831/831K
91/91K -> 839/839K

----------


## tohpeeri

16.8. poistuu lukuisia numeroita esim. 18N, 39N, 51, 18 >20, 39 > 30, 43, 14 > 25.  Ja 17 poistui viikko sitten.

----------


## Makke93

Lisäksi poistuu numerot 38, 50, 552, 562>570, 712 ja palvelulinjat 811 sekä 819

43, 50 ja 51 loputtua jääkin aika pitkä väli käyttämättömiä numeroita 43-51.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Näinhän se tosiaan olikin. Sittemmin tuon korvasi linja 140N, joka jatkoi Saunalahdesta vielä takaisin Helsinkiin, suorempaa reittiä ja muistaakseni vieläpä ilman välipisteaikoja. .


140N jatkoi matkaa Kurttilan ja Kauklahdenväylän risteykseen josta kääntyi 1130 Kauklahdenväylä ajaen Latokasken läpi Finnoontielle. Usein concordian BUI-teli ajoi.

----------


## Gulf

Mummivainaan arkistoista löytyi aikataulu Helsingin linjalle 92B syksyltä 1986. On kulkenut väliä Itäkeskus-Myllypadontie ja 92N välillä Rautatientori-Alakiventie. 

Onko jollain tietoa miten linja 92 sitten kulki kun siitä ei löydy mainintaa? 92B näyttää olleen kuitenkin ihan kokopäiväinen linja eikä mikään ruuhkavuoro.

----------


## jtm

Nyt sunnuntaina 9.1.2022 ajoi linja 118B toistaiseksi viimeisen kerran.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Nyt sunnuntaina 9.1.2022 ajoi linja 118B toistaiseksi viimeisen kerran.


Livedatan mukaan tämän linjavariantin suht lyhyen historian päätti NF #1087 ajamalla viimeisen lähdön Tapiolasta Suurpeltoon 9.1.2022 klo. 23:45.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mummivainaan arkistoista löytyi aikataulu Helsingin linjalle 92B syksyltä 1986. On kulkenut väliä Itäkeskus-Myllypadontie ja 92N välillä Rautatientori-Alakiventie. 
> 
> Onko jollain tietoa miten linja 92 sitten kulki kun siitä ei löydy mainintaa? 92B näyttää olleen kuitenkin ihan kokopäiväinen linja eikä mikään ruuhkavuoro.


92 meni samaa reittiä kuin nykyäänkin ennen Raide-Jokerin aiheuttamaa poikkeusreittiä. Linjaa 92B ajettiin kunnes metroliikenne Kontulaan alkoi. 

Koko syksyn 1986 aikataulu: https://www.raitio.org/suomen-raitio...t/kulkuneuvot/

----------


## Bellatrix

> Mummivainaan arkistoista löytyi aikataulu Helsingin linjalle 92B syksyltä 1986. On kulkenut väliä Itäkeskus-Myllypadontie ja 92N välillä Rautatientori-Alakiventie. 
> 
> Onko jollain tietoa miten linja 92 sitten kulki kun siitä ei löydy mainintaa? 92B näyttää olleen kuitenkin ihan kokopäiväinen linja eikä mikään ruuhkavuoro.


92B kulki jossain välissä Puotilasta Itäkeskuksen kautta Myllypadontielle, taisi olla kun metroliikenne Kontulaan alkoi ja 91 lopetti liikennöinnin. Tarkemmin en muista, jos jollain parempi muistikuva niin lisätkööt tietoa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> 92B kulki jossain välissä Puotilasta Itäkeskuksen kautta Myllypadontielle, taisi olla kun metroliikenne Kontulaan alkoi ja 91 lopetti liikennöinnin. Tarkemmin en muista, jos jollain parempi muistikuva niin lisätkööt tietoa.


Vuonna 1980 (1.5. päivätyssä kartassa) 92B kulki Kuutsalontien päättäriltä Rusthollarintietä, Kauppakartanontietä ja Marjaniementietä Itäkeskukseen. Sieltä se jatkoi Turunlinnantietä Kehä I:lle ja kääntyi Myllypuron risteyksestä kohti Myllypuroa, minkä jälkeen reitti kulki Myllypurontietä Myllypadontielle asti. Oikealla on Kuutsalontien päättäri ja vasemmalla Myllypadontien päättäri vuonna 1976:







91, 91S ja 91X käyttivät silloin myös Kuutsalontien päättäriä ja kulkivat samaa reittiä Marjaniementielle asti. 91S ja 91X eivät tosin kulkeneet viikonloppuisin.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Syksyllä poistuneita linjoja:
> 
> 242 Espoon Keskus-Siikaniemi


Tästä päivästä lähtien 242 Bassenkylä - Kauklahti - Espoo asema

----------


## Minä vain

> Vuonna 1980 (1.5. päivätyssä kartassa) 92B kulki Kuutsalontien päättäriltä Rusthollarintietä, Kauppakartanontietä ja Marjaniementietä Itäkeskukseen. Sieltä se jatkoi Turunlinnantietä Kehä I:lle ja kääntyi Myllypuron risteyksestä kohti Myllypuroa, minkä jälkeen reitti kulki Myllypurontietä Myllypadontielle asti. Oikealla on Kuutsalontien päättäri ja vasemmalla Myllypadontien päättäri vuonna 1976:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91, 91S ja 91X käyttivät silloin myös Kuutsalontien päättäriä ja kulkivat samaa reittiä Marjaniementielle asti. 91S ja 91X eivät tosin kulkeneet viikonloppuisin.


Miten 92 kulki tuossa kartassa ennen kuin metro kulki Itäkeskukseen? Mietin että ajoikohan 92B siksi että 92 siirtyi suoraan Itäväylältä Viilarintielle tai Varikkotielle ja Ratasmyllyntielle linjan 92N tapaan ja 92 ohitti näin ollen kaikki Itäkeskuksen kaupalliset palvelut.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Miten 92 kulki tuossa kartassa ennen kuin metro kulki Itäkeskukseen? Mietin että ajoikohan 92B siksi että 92 siirtyi suoraan Itäväylältä Viilarintielle tai Varikkotielle ja Ratasmyllyntielle linjan 92N tapaan ja 92 ohitti näin ollen kaikki Itäkeskuksen kaupalliset palvelut.


Juuri niin. 92 kulki täsmälleen samaa reittiä kuin 92N tällä hetkellä Raidejokerin aiheuttaman poikkeusreitin takia. Tuo ei tosin selitä miksi 92B on jatkettu Itäkeskuksesta Puotilaan. Sunnuntainakin 91 kulki 12-15 minuutin välein melko lähelle kauppakeskus Itäkeskusta.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Osaako kukaan valaista milloin 91:n päättäri siirtyi Kuutsalontieltä Uiskotielle?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten 92 kulki tuossa kartassa ennen kuin metro kulki Itäkeskukseen? Mietin että ajoikohan 92B siksi että 92 siirtyi suoraan Itäväylältä Viilarintielle tai Varikkotielle ja Ratasmyllyntielle linjan 92N tapaan ja 92 ohitti näin ollen kaikki Itäkeskuksen kaupalliset palvelut.


Kysymyksen muotoilu ei suoraan kerro, kysytäänkö linjan 92 ajoreittiä ylipäänsä ennen metron tuloa Itäkeskukseen vai juuri (tai vähän aikaa) ennen metroliikenteen käynnistymistä. Tuossa nimittäin sattuu olemaan aika ratkaiseva ero. Vielä 1970-luvun lopulla 92 meni Puotinharjun ja Myllymestarintien (Kehä I) kautta Myllypuroon. Oikaisu Roihupellon kautta näkyi ensimmäisen kerran vasta 1.5.1980 linjakartassa. Linjakartoissa muutaman eri vuoden osalta Myllypuron ja sen lähitienoon reitistö näkyy seuraavasti: 1.4.1977, 1.6.1979 ja 1.5.1980. Kuten jäsen ettäjaa totesi, vuoden 1980 tilanteessa 92 ei kulkenut suinkaan Varikkotien vaan Kauppamyllyntien kautta Ratasmyllyntielle. Sekin on hyvä muistaa, että ennen metron tuloa "Itäkeskuksen kaupalliset palvelut" olivat melko ohuella tasolla verrattuna metroaikakauteen. Puotinharju ostoskeskuksineen toki oli ollut niillä kulmilla jo pitkään.

----------


## ettäjaa

Osaako joku muuten kertoa mitä nuo V-linjat ovat? Esimerkiksi vaikka 92V (1977,1979), 96V (1979,1980) ja 97V (1977). Erityisesti 91V (1971,1972) on hämmentävä, koska se kulki samojen päätepysäkkien välillä kuin normaali 91, mutta sille ei löydy erillistä reittiä erillisiä aikatauluja aikatauluosiosta. 92V ja 96V kulkevat ainakin joissain kartoissa omille päättäreilleeen ja siksi niille on olemassa aikataulut.

----------


## samulih

> Osaako joku muuten kertoa mitä nuo V-linjat ovat? Esimerkiksi vaikka 92V (1977,1979), 96V (1979,1980) ja 97V (1977). Erityisesti 91V (1971,1972) on hämmentävä, koska se kulki samojen päätepysäkkien välillä kuin normaali 91, mutta sille ei löydy erillistä reittiä erillisiä aikatauluja aikatauluosiosta. 92V ja 96V kulkevat ainakin joissain kartoissa omille päättäreilleeen ja siksi niille on olemassa aikataulut.


Ruuhka-ajan vuoroja, jonkinlaisia pikavuoroja osa jne eli 67V muistaakseni veti Tuusulantietä pidemmälle kiertäen Maunulan jne.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pääsääntöisesti V-linja tarjosi vaihtoehtoisen yhteyden päälinjalleen, usein oikaisten. Oli hyvin tavallista, että V oikaisi tai meni "parempaa" tietä nopeammin. Eräässä vaiheessa pikalinjat tulivat muotiin, ja ne täydensivät ja varsinkin korvasivat aiempia V-linjoja. X:illä (pika) välipysäkkien määrää oli karsittu kovalla kädellä varsinkin muualla kuin linjan päissä. Tuossa linkittämässäni vuoden 1980 kartassa (kartan osa) esiintyy jokunen X-linjakin.

---------- EDIT: Täydennetty klo 14:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:49 ----------

Mutta tuo esillä ollut 96V oli vähän toisenlainen juttu. Se oli eräässä mielessä kokonaan toinen Vuosaaren linja verrattuna 96:een. 96V meni Vuosaaressa Kallvikintietä Mustalahdentien risteyksen tuntumassa olleelle kääntöpaikalle. 96 taas meni Porslahdentietä ja se jatkui aina telakalle saakka. Jos nyt oikein katsoin, molemmat oli joka päivä ajettavia kokopäivälinjoja. Telakkaa palveli myös ruuhkalinja 96S, Kruununhaka - Kallvikintie - Vuosaari (telakka). Päättäri oli aika lähellä Senaatintoria keskustassa. Vuosaaressa mentiin 96V:n tavoin Kallvikintietä, mutta reitti jatkui telakalle kuten 96:llakin, mutta tosiaan vähän eri reittiä. Tämä esimerkki on katsottu vuoden 1979 kartasta. Silloin on ollut Rautatientorilla ja Kasarmitorilla niin täyttä, että parilla S-linjalla oli päättäri Kruununhaassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:12 ----------




> Erityisesti 91V (1971,1972) on hämmentävä, koska se kulki samojen päätepysäkkien välillä kuin normaali 91, mutta sille ei löydy erillistä reittiä erillisiä aikatauluja aikatauluosiosta.


Löysin arkistoistani enemmän tai vähemmän "räjähtäneet" vuosien 1973 ja 1974 linjakartat. Niiden mukaan 91V on mennyt suoraan Itäväylää Meripellontien risteykseen poikkeamatta Puotinharjussa Turunlinnantiellä.

----------


## ettäjaa

Kiitos vastauksista. Nuo selvensivät asiaa.




> Löysin arkistoistani enemmän tai vähemmän "räjähtäneet" vuosien 1973 ja 1974 linjakartat. Niiden mukaan 91V on mennyt suoraan Itäväylää Meripellontien risteykseen poikkeamatta Puotinharjussa Turunlinnantiellä.


Niinpä näyttää olevan. Perusversion reittiä ei vaan ole erikseen merkitty Turunlinnantielle. Löytyykö niistä kartoista muuten erillistä aikataulua (mainintaa vuorovälitaulukkossa) 91V:lle?

----------


## Waltsu

Onko siihen mitään selitystä, miksi 84:n pikaversio oli 70-luvun lopulla sekin vain 84 (kartalla erikseen 84 ja "84 pika"), ja vasta vuoden 1980 kartassa 84X? Muut idän pikalinjat olivat jo 70-luvulla äksällisiä.

----------


## EVhki

> Täältä https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...0E?usp=sharing löytyy muutama linjakartta


Rupesin etsimään jostain aikanaan lataamiani vanhoja linjakarttoja, eikä taida olla enää tallessa. En tiedä olisiko ne tuolta linkistä olleet, mutta linkki ei enää toimi. Mahtaako vanhoja Helsingin alueen ja seudun linjakarttoja löytyä vielä jostain sähköisenä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko siihen mitään selitystä, miksi 84:n pikaversio oli 70-luvun lopulla sekin vain 84 (kartalla erikseen 84 ja "84 pika"), ja vasta vuoden 1980 kartassa 84X? Muut idän pikalinjat olivat jo 70-luvulla äksällisiä.


Selityksiä varmaan on, ja teorioitakin, mutta minkä verran päteviä... Oma näkemykseni on se, että 84:n pikalähdöt tulivat huomattavan aikaisin verrattuna laajempaan pikakulttuuriin. Linjan 84 vakiokalustossa oli keulassa erillinen Pikavuoro Snabbtur -kilpi, johon sytytettiin valo kyseisen auton ollessa 84:sen pikaversiolla. Lisäksi sivuikkunassa taisi näkyä peltinen pikavuoro-lisäkilpi. Informaatio ulospäin hoidettiin tuolla tavoin. X:llisiä pikalinjoja alkoi jossain vaiheessa 1970-luvulla ilmestyä kuin sieniä sateella. Ilmeisesti HKL:lla katsottiin, että 84:sen asiakkaat olivat oppineet tunnistamaan 84:n pikaliikenteen jo vakiintuneesta merkintätavasta, ja äksättömyys sai jatkua aina vuoteen 1980 saakka. Kun vuosikymmen vaihtui, viimein käytännöt yhtenäistettiin.

Kuvituskuva: Taannoinen linjan 84 Sisu, joka on juuri tullut vuorokausihuollosta Pikavuoro-kilpi aktiivisena. Tuossa tilanteessa idän suunnalla ei ollut enää pikavuoroja, kilven toimivuutta oli vain kokeiltu kuvaushetkellä, ja numerokilpikin näyttää 90:tä, jossa Sisu oli edellisen kerran liikkunut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:08 ----------




> Niinpä näyttää olevan. Perusversion reittiä ei vaan ole erikseen merkitty Turunlinnantielle. Löytyykö niistä kartoista muuten erillistä aikataulua (mainintaa vuorovälitaulukkossa) 91V:lle?


Eipä näkynyt olevan. Voi olla, että 91:n V-lähtöjä on ollut todella vähän, ja mahdollisesti nekin vain ruuhkasuuntaan (omaa päättelyäni).

----------


## Bellatrix

> Löysin arkistoistani enemmän tai vähemmän "räjähtäneet" vuosien 1973 ja 1974 linjakartat. Niiden mukaan 91V on mennyt suoraan Itäväylää Meripellontien risteykseen poikkeamatta Puotinharjussa Turunlinnantiellä.


Pitää paikkansa. Lisäksi 91V kulki vain ruuhka-aikoina. Myöhemmin (en muista minä vuonna) 91X korvasi 91V:n kulkien samaa reittiä mutta ollen lisäksi pikalinja harvennettuine pysäkkeineen. Yksityiskohtana voitaneen mainita myös että ainakin alkuaikoina linjan 91X (ja mahdollisesti myös muiden itäalueen X-linjojen) autot olivat pääosin 300 -sarjan autoja joiden etuikkunan yläosaan oli kiiinnitetty "Täynnä" -valokilven tapainen keltapohjainen "Pikavuoro Snabbtur" kyltti joka oli valaistuna ko. auton kulkiessa X -linjalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Myöhemmin (en muista minä vuonna) 91X korvasi 91V:n kulkien samaa reittiä mutta ollen lisäksi pikalinja harvennettuine pysäkkeineen.


Tämä on hieman ovelampi kehityspolku juuri tämä 91:stä kehitelty pikalinja. Vuoden 1977 linjakartassa 91V on ruuhkalinja ruuhkalinjojen joukossa, ei pikaominaisuutta. Menee idässä Kauppakartanonkatua, ei siis Turunlinnantietä. Vuoden 1978 linjakartassa (1.6.1978) 91V näkyy tunnuksella 91V, mutta ollen mustalla merkitty pikalinja. Linjan luonne vastaa useita X-linjoja. Ajoreitti Itäkeskuksessa edelleen Kauppakartanonkadulla. 1.6.1979 päivätyllä kartalla linja on sitten yhtenäistetty 91X:ksi muiden pikalinjojen mallin mukaan. Todettakoon, että 1.2.1976 linjakartalla 91V meni Itäväylää Meripellontien risteykseen asti, kartalla ei edes ollut Kauppakartanonkatua vielä tuolloin.

Ja muutama linkki otteisiin kartoista.

1.2.1976 -
1.4.1977 -
1.6.1978 -
1.6.1979 -

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tämä on hieman ovelampi kehityspolku juuri tämä 91:stä kehitelty pikalinja. Vuoden 1977 linjakartassa 91V on ruuhkalinja ruuhkalinjojen joukossa, ei pikaominaisuutta. Menee idässä Kauppakartanonkatua, ei siis Turunlinnantietä. Vuoden 1978 linjakartassa (1.6.1978) 91V näkyy tunnuksella 91V, mutta ollen mustalla merkitty pikalinja. Linjan luonne vastaa useita X-linjoja. Ajoreitti Itäkeskuksessa edelleen Kauppakartanonkadulla. 1.6.1979 päivätyllä kartalla linja on sitten yhtenäistetty 91X:ksi muiden pikalinjojen mallin mukaan. Todettakoon, että 1.2.1976 linjakartalla 91V meni Itäväylää Meripellontien risteykseen asti, kartalla ei edes ollut Kauppakartanonkatua vielä tuolloin.
> 
> Ja muutama linkki otteisiin kartoista.
> 
> 1.2.1976 -
> 1.4.1977 -
> 1.6.1978 -
> 1.6.1979 -


Joo, niinhän se tosiaan olikin että 91V/X siirtyi Kauppakartanonkadulle kun Itäkeskus (siis se kaupunginosa, ei kauppakeskus) valmistui.
Muisti pätki hieman mutta onko tuo mikään ihme kun ite olin silloin vielä alle kymmenvuotias nassikka...

----------


## Minä vain

> Kysymyksen muotoilu ei suoraan kerro, kysytäänkö linjan 92 ajoreittiä ylipäänsä ennen metron tuloa Itäkeskukseen vai juuri (tai vähän aikaa) ennen metroliikenteen käynnistymistä. Tuossa nimittäin sattuu olemaan aika ratkaiseva ero. Vielä 1970-luvun lopulla 92 meni Puotinharjun ja Myllymestarintien (Kehä I) kautta Myllypuroon. Oikaisu Roihupellon kautta näkyi ensimmäisen kerran vasta 1.5.1980 linjakartassa. Linjakartoissa muutaman eri vuoden osalta Myllypuron ja sen lähitienoon reitistö näkyy seuraavasti: 1.4.1977, 1.6.1979 ja 1.5.1980. Kuten jäsen ettäjaa totesi, vuoden 1980 tilanteessa 92 ei kulkenut suinkaan Varikkotien vaan Kauppamyllyntien kautta Ratasmyllyntielle. Sekin on hyvä muistaa, että ennen metron tuloa "Itäkeskuksen kaupalliset palvelut" olivat melko ohuella tasolla verrattuna metroaikakauteen. Puotinharju ostoskeskuksineen toki oli ollut niillä kulmilla jo pitkään.


Kiitos, tämä olikin hyvin valaisevaa sekä linjaston että kaupallisten palvelujen tilanteen osalta. 1.5.1980 vallinnut tilanne olisi nykyisillä kaupallisilla palveluilla ollut ongelmallinen, mutta se ei ehkä sitten ollut syynä tuonaikaiseen linjaan 92B. Osaatko sanoa, millainen linjan 92V liikennöintiaika oli?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Osaatko sanoa, millainen linjan 92V liikennöintiaika oli?


Linjakartan taulukoiden mukaan 92V oli liikennöintiaikojensa (n. 6 - 9, 15 - 18) perusteella ruuhkalinja, liikennöintipäivät maanantaista perjantaihin. Tilanne oli siis tämä kolmen viimeisen liikennöintivuotensa (1977 - 79) aikana. Vuosilla viitataan tässä karttajulkaisujen päivämääriin. Aikataulut ja reitit ovat voineet päivittyä joskus (varmaan montakin kertaa) jo ennen seuraavan kartan julkaisemista.

Linjan 92V Vanaja Rautatientorilla syyskesällä 1977.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ... mutta se ei ehkä sitten ollut syynä tuonaikaiseen linjaan 92B.


Oma muistikuvani vuoteen 1983 asti Puotilassa asuneena on se, että linja 92B perustettiin lähinnä linjan 91 (ja 92?) reittimuutosten takia, se kun ei enää Kauppakartanonkadulle siirryttyään palvellut yhteyksiä Puotilasta Puotinharjuun jossa mm. sijaitsi Puotilaa lähimmät lääkäripalvelut (yksityinen Meditest Puotinharjun ostoskeskuksessa sekä kunnallinen aluelääkäri Korsholmantiellä). Myös Puotinharjun ostoskeskuksen kaupalliset palvelut (mm. Alko) olivat Puotilaa laajemmat.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Tietääkö kukaan kulkiko Vantaan sisäinen 53 jossain vaiheessa historiaansa Martinlaaksoon?

----------


## Miska

> Tietääkö kukaan kulkiko Vantaan sisäinen 53 jossain vaiheessa historiaansa Martinlaaksoon?


Martinlaakson kautta se kulki koko historiansa 1992 - 2015 ajan, mutta päätepysäkit olivat koko ajan Myyrmäen asemalla ja Peijaksen sairaalalla. Mahtoikohan reittikään vuosien varrella muuttua muualla kuin Malminiityn ja Koivukylän alueella?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Edellisiin viitaten, linjan 53 Carrus City L Martinlaaksossa.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Edellisiin viitaten, linjan 53 Carrus City L Martinlaaksossa.


Kiitos nostalgisesta kuvasta.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Kiitos edellisille tietäjille!

Entä käyttikö v36 samaa päätepysäkkiä Petaksessa kuin 650 90-luvulla?

----------


## Miska

> Kiitos edellisille tietäjille!
> 
> Entä käyttikö v36 samaa päätepysäkkiä Petaksessa kuin 650 90-luvulla?


Käsittääkseni Petaksen päätepysäkki ja kääntöpaikka on ollut vuosikymmenet keskellä kylää Korpitien ja Turvetien risteyksessä.

----------

